# Luke



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

By the end of the comp. I'd like to be in the 175 region @ 8% ish bf with 16" arms. That's about all I care about.

I"m doin this for me. The only person I play to DOMINATE in this comp. is 'me'. ...................and maybe camaro  

I'm only gonna post W/O's and feeling in here. Diets will be in my normal Journal  

I started this because I think it can be interesting (for me at least). I only just "recently" started playing with my diet, and I think I can actually make some gains in here. 



Thanks for stopping by.



My fitday journal is avaliable on the link below.  ANd yes I do fill 'sex' under activities.  That's why it isn't under any of them. 

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Luke9583


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh shit, I didn't notice this was a whole new journal. I was searching for more pages  Thought I was losing it.  What's your bf now? 11%?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

no idea


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck!


 
  thank'ya


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GREAT work out for me 

LEG day

Squat cage
135 x 12 x 1
185 x 10 x 2
225 x 8 x 1 <---PB 
225 x 6 x 1 <---whoa, had alittle trouble there 
185 x 10 x 1

Leg press wide
380 x 12 x 1
430 x 12 x 1
470 x 8 x 2
530 x 6 x 1

Leg Press Narrow
470 x 8 x 3
530 x 5 x 1 <------ I hate goin narrow, no room for the jewels 

Leg Curls
150 x 12 x 4
162.5 x 10 x 1

Leg Ext.
175 x 10 x 3
200 x 8 x 2

Weighted cable crunches
160 x 10 x 4

Decline crunch
20 x 4

Cardio/cavs
sprinted a 2:47 (1/2 miles) on my toes......my quads wanted to collapse, but it was fun 


Felt GREAT  strong...... and stuff  I think uppin' the carbs helped alot, especially my pre work out spaghetti  I think I might actually want more.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey! WOo hoo! Comp journal! My boy's gettin' serious!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey! WOo hoo! Comp journal! My boy's gettin' serious!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I knew you'd do a new journal! Alright, no kissing in here. This is a serious journal and Luke needs to concentrate. Any kisses should be forwarded over to ROCKS JOURNAL OF FUN!!  LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew you'd do a new journal! Alright, no kissing in here. This is a serious journal and Luke needs to concentrate. Any kisses should be forwarded over to ROCKS JOURNAL OF FUN!!  LOL


haha, you should probably specify who you' want some kissin' from rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> haha, you should probably specify who you' want some kissin' from rock


You know, right now with my self esteem where it is- anyone. LOL, I just might not *return* it to everyone.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

lol, don't bring down the mood in my journal dude


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

workout at noon'

Overhead tricep ext. 
30 x 8 x 4
25 x 10 x 1

Hammer curls
35 x 12 x 4

v ups
25 x 4

I"ll be doin a serious chest/tris at 3-4o'clock.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

chest and tris

Decline skull crushers
75 x 8 x 3
85 x 8 x 2

Flat bench press
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 8 x 2
205 x 6 x 1 <-----PB    no laughing
205 x 4 x 1
185 x 6 x 1
135 x 12 x 1

Incline DB press(15 degrees)
55's x 6 x 5

Decline bench press
185 x 10 x 4

Single arm tricep pulldown
50 x 10 x 4
40 x 10 x 1
30 x 12 x 2

Double arm (rope)
100 x 10 x 3
130 x 6 x 2

over head tricep ext.
25 x 6 x 5
20 x 6 x 1

Felt great!  I've changed my Flat bench techique.  No more bouncing, since I crushed a nipple.  I was going down to 90 degrees and keeping it as smooth as I could.  Felt great  .   I'd like to actually try 225 next time.  I think I could do that four times


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Alright, I am getting confused with these two identically titled journals! lol  But then, it doesn't take much.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

well, I don't know 

I was feelin' left out.  This one is more just bare-bones work out and feelings


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

Dont worry, I wont leave you out. I'll make sure I mention your name when Im giving my award speech


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> v ups
> 25 x 4
> 
> .


What are Vups?

Your workout is lookin solid boss, keep it up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

*DU,*

Thanks dude .  

V-ups, i guess are pilates.  It's a crunch combined with a leg raise so you meet in the middle and balance on your ass for a second.  They get pretty intense.  I like em'.  Seems to bother my lower back less than crunches.

O man, i've seen that Gif before in your sig.  That chick gets around   great gif


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

I posted two new pics.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I posted two new pics.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

BACK and Bi's

concentrated curls
25 x 15 x 1
35 x 10 x 2

EZ curls wide
[80 x 8 --> 60 x 10] x 4
[70 x 6 --> 50 x 6] x 1 <-----dead already

EZ curls narrow
[70 x 6 --> 50 x 6] x 3

Preacher curl Wide with an EZ bar
50 x 10 x 4

Preacher narrow <----actually my first time doing preachers. I liked em'
50 x 10 x 4

Seated cable row ---> alternating DB curls
[200 x 12 ---> 30 x 8] x 4

kneeling row (rope) ---> hammer curls
[180 x 12 ---> 30 x 8] x 4

laying rows narrow ---> Standing cable row 
[90 x 5 ---> 180 x 10] x 4

laying rows wide ---> smith machine bent rows
[90 x 5 ----> 65 x 10] x 4

SLDL (just for fun...)
185 x 6
185 x 10
235 x 6
*285 x 3 x 2  *felt pretty easy ?  just get 'out of breath'  Is that normal?

FELT GREAT! nice day out. forgot what else I was going to say.  I have 3 new pics in my gallery if ya missed them


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

OFF DAY 

did some crunches and V-ups at home.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

I think you should take time during this off-day and re-think your entire plan.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

my plan is to dominate you in the competition   what's there to think about


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, Luke, I think that you need to look into the order of exercises in your back/biceps routine. Starting off with biceps is going to exhaust your biceps, then when you get to your rows you're not going to be able to do them effectively for your lats because your biceps are going to be giving out first. Make sense? And why are you doing SLDL on back day? Are you hitting your lower back with your upper back on back day?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

Mostly all upper from what it feels like. I used to do Bi's after back and actually perfer it this way. I can focus on my back when I have a good bi pump. My bi's don't give out  ? What would you suggest in the way of lower back?  i'd kill to have a training partner with your expirience.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> BACK and Bi's
> 
> concentrated curls
> 25 x 15 x 1
> ...


Man Luke,

I'm suprised your arms didn't fall off !  LOL  Could you raise them today ? Incredible workout  

I thought I was the only one that got out of breath on SLDL's


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Well SLDL is primarily a hamstring exercise, but it does hit your lower back effectively as well. I would move your lower back work to leg day. And hit up good mornings, or SLDL, or hyperextensions on leg day. And then on back day just focus on your upper back. Start off back day with bentover rows, or t-bar rows, or a basic freeweight movement. And then move onto pulldowns, pullovers, whatever. And then do your biceps work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

*gwcaton*,

NO! I can't seem to get my arms sore anymore  It kinda bothers me actually. I used to get sore, and then I was using NOx3, swolle and supps that'll reduce recovery time. As soon as I stopped the supps..... I got sore easy. But I no longer get sore, excpet for my glutes and thighs. Is this normal?

Thanks for stopping by dude! 

*MonStar*,

Sounds good!  I'd gladly move lower back to leg day. My leg days seem short. I'm glad you stopped by man! I post this stuff hoping for advice. Thanks again  Please continue to tell me when you see stuff


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

> *MonStar*,
> 
> Sounds good!  I'd gladly move lower back to leg day. My leg days seem short. I'm glad you stopped by man! I post this stuff hoping for advice. Thanks again  Please continue to tell me when you see stuff


I am confused, you like when I give you advice or you don't, lol? Because at the end you rolled your eyes? Haha, you lost me bud. 

But yeah I think your lower back would be better on leg day, and by the way, what is the rest of your split?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm rolling my eyes at myself implying that there'll be a need for advice. 

right now. 

off <---today
delts/traps/neck
leg
chest/tri
back/bis
cardio


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

> off <---today
> delts/traps/neck
> leg
> chest/tri
> ...


Looks pretty solid, bud. I guess you like training during the week and taking the weekend off? Otherwise I would put a rest day in between your split. In other words 2 days on, then 1 day off. Instead of 4 on, 2 off. But that's just me. Other than that, looks good!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

yea, the gym is by my job.... SO i like to multitask; since i'm in the area (95minutes drive from home.)

At home I have a set (Pro-Rexan) of Power Blocks, an olympic bar, and about 150lbs of plates  I can't get TOO much done here .

I wouldn't mind stickin' a of cardio in the middle, but then i'd have to work on saturday


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

OK!  car broke down, i'm working out at home   lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Push the car, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Premier


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Leg Day*

Squat cage
185 x 12 x 1
225 x 8 x 3
*275 x 8 x 1*
275 x 6 x 1

SLDL (alternating grip)
225 x 8 x 3

DL (alternating grip)
225 x 8 x 1
275 x 6 x 1
*315 x 3 x 1*
225 x 8 x 1

Leg Press wide
470 x 10 x 3
520 x 8 x 1

Cav raises on smith machine
260 x 6 x 4 (holding for 2 seconds)

Leg curls
125 x 12 x 3
150 x 8 x 1

Leg Ext.
150 x 10 x 2
162.5 x 8 x 2

Weighted Nat. Crunch
160 x 10 x 3
170 x 10 x 2


Felt great, I went in all pissed off and it was fun as fuq :bounce:


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

I need to re-think my immediate priorities for the next 8 days...  This is an off day   I am overwhelmed with crap to do right now.  I'll be back


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Off days not permitted!   
Sorry, to hear you've hit a rough patch.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I need to re-think my immediate priorities for the next 8 days...  This is an off day   I am overwhelmed with crap to do right now.  I'll be back


 Hang in there, hun. (insert picture of cute kitten hanging from a tree)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm hangin' :bounce:


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Your the only guy thus far Ive known to actually like an NO supplement. (other than viargra)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Great leg w/o! Awesome lifts on squat!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Your the only guy thus far Ive known to actually like an NO supplement. (other than viargra)


well, i actually like it for the viagra-like effect


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great leg w/o! Awesome lifts on squat!


THANKS buddy   It was fun


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2004)

lol...

what I mean is NO supplements are pretty much viewed as bunk by most people (myself included). Not much backed in way of science. Suprises me you would give something a try with EVIDENCE MR LIBERAL


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

HAHAHA, don't drag politics into my journal  lmao

I've tried LOTS of supplements. nox3 works well for me for things like recovery time, pumps and for sexual purposes 

Honestly though, I haven't used anything for a while.  I've been weening off of all the supp's.  I don't want to have to depend on them.  Especially for monitary reasons.  

And i've been feeling pretty damn good lately without anything.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Chest and Tri's today.  I"m gonna go heavier than usual.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice Lifts Luke  GL


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks ID


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Luke  

Good Luck!
Didn't know you had a journal, would have stopped by sooner


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

HEY KLM!  we'll you'll have to stop by more often then :bounce


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Chest and tris

Flat bench DB press
70's x 6 x 1
65's x 6 x 1
60's x 6 x 1
55's x 10 x 1

Flat bench BB press
155 x 10 x 1 (full rep)
185 x 6 x 1 (full rep)
185 x 10 x 1 (partial)
205 x 8 x 1 (partial)
225 x 6 x 1 (partial)
225 x 4 x 1 (partial)
225 x 1 x 1 (full)
185 x 3 x 1 (full)

Decline BB press (45 degree)
185 x 10 x 1
205 x 8 x1 (partial)
225 x 4 x 1 (partial)
225 x 1 x 1 (full)
175 x6 x 1 (full)

Decline DB press (15 degree)
70's x 6 x 2
60's x 8 x 1
55 x 8 x 1

Single arm Tricep cable pull down 
50 x 10 x 4
40 x 10 x 2

Double arm Tricep cable pull down 
110 x 10 x 3
120 x 10 x 2

Over head DB tri ext
25 x 6 x 4


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice Avitar

I'll certainly be dropping by more often


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Nice Avitar
> 
> I'll certainly be dropping by more often


:bounce:  I'm all excited now


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Nice Avitar
> 
> I'll certainly be dropping by more often



Yum! Yeah what she said!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

HEY!  How's Kerry doing?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't get the partials?  I thought you wanted to feel more weight.  Why did you do such light weight and high reps?  You should have been just locking out heavy singles (90-95% of 1RM) if you wanted to sense load.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

That's heavy weight for me man, i'm just a little guy  

That's a good point though. Next week I"ll work more in the 245-275 area.  I don't feel that comfortable without a spotter


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's heavy weight for me man, i'm just a little guy
> 
> That's a good point though. Next week I"ll work more in the 245-275 area.  I don't feel that comfortable without a spotter




if you are doing it for 4 or 6 reps it isn't heavy weight.  Plus, you finished with a full rep single so it can't be that heavy for a partial rep movement.  I would bump the weight up.  Why can't you get a spotter?  Workout at home?  Do you have safety pins or a squat rack you can bench in, just incease something goes wrong?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you are doing it for 4 or 6 reps it isn't heavy weight. Plus, you finished with a full rep single so it can't be that heavy for a partial rep movement. I would bump the weight up. Why can't you get a spotter? Workout at home? Do you have safety pins or a squat rack you can bench in, just incease something goes wrong?


That's an EXCELLENT idea.  I'm going to bogard the squat cage and lower the bars next time I do chest/tri's.  

It's a rec center for an engineering/architecture school.  i'm by far the biggest guy there   Nobody touches free weighs, just cardio bunnies.  That's why I like the place.  I never have to wait, nobody tries talking to me, but unfortunately I can't find a spot.

I'm gonna use the cage next time   thanks again.  :bounce:  now i'm excited


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

:bounce:  Back at ya babe!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

...


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> :bounce: I'm all excited now


 
 Have a great weekend Luke! I'll be checking in


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend Luke! I'll be checking in


You better


----------



## klmclean (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

Delts traps cardio

DB military press
35's x 10 x 1
45's x 10 x 3

Military press
135 x 10 x 1
155 x 8 x 1 <----spotted
185 x 8 x 1 <----spotted (last two reps assisted)

Lateral raises
25 x 10 x 4

Front Raises
20 x 10 x 4

Cable lateral raises
20 x 8 x 4

Cable bent raises 
20 x 8 x 4

Cable leaning lateral raises (45 degrees)
20 x 8 x 4

Cable shrugs (rope)
200 x 10 x 4

BB shrugs
225 x 6 x 3 <-----damn that's almost slipping out of my hands 

1 mile on the mill'
10 degree gradient
5.5mph



Felt tired as fugg  My delt workouts feel boring, i need to do something different.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

>


You have a great weekend too :bounce:


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Great w/o Luke. Are the DB MP light for you? You do so much more weight on the regular MP.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Luke. Are the DB MP light for you? You do so much more weight on the regular MP.


My right shoulder starts pinching on me in DB MP's. I don't quite have the stabilizers yet I guess. I really need to stop sleeping on my side. I was sleeping on my back religiously, but i've just been so fuggin' tired lately 

O! and I acutally found a spotter for that one   I'll edit that in there. .  The last two reps for 185 where assisted  

Thanks for stopping by dude


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Still, 185 is great man! With the DB's, how far down are you going?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

I squeeze my shoulder blades together.  That's probably another difference.  I only just barely go below 90 degrees on BB Mp's


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I squeeze my shoulder blades together.  That's probably another difference.  I only just barely go below 90 degrees on BB Mp's


Why do you squeeze your shoulder blades together on DB Press? Just curious.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why do you squeeze your shoulder blades together on DB Press? Just curious.


It helps me to bring my elbows down as far as possible.  And it also helps me to gage wether or not my elbows are equally in line with my sides and not leaning forward.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, cool. i wonder if that is why you feel pinching though. I'm not trying to preach to you, LOL!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Felt tired as fugg  My delt workouts feel boring, i need to do something different.... Any suggestions?



You might want to try Arnold Presses.  I really enjoy those.  Upright rows are great too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ok, cool. i wonder if that is why you feel pinching though. I'm not trying to preach to you, LOL!!


no no, you may be right.  I think the main contributing factoris the way I've been sleeping lately   It's always the little things


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You might want to try Arnold Presses. I really enjoy those. Upright rows are great too.


Yea 

I used to do arnold presses religiously, but since I started this split I haven't. 

I'm gonna tack them on  thanks CP!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

HI Kerry :bounce:

back and bi's

Narrow Laying row ---> close grip pull ups
[75 x 6 ---> 8] x 3

Wide laying row
70 x 8 x 3

Seated row
200 x 12 x 4

Standing row
180 x 10 x 3

Kneeling lat pull down (cable)
130 x 10 x 4

Bent row bb
95 x 6 x 3
85 x 8 x 2

Preacher wide (ez bar)
60 x 8 x 3

Preacher narrow (ez bar)
50 x 10 x 3

Reverse preacher (ez bar)
40 x 10 x 3

Cable curls (rope) --->  DB curls
[80 x 10 ---> 25 x 6] x 3
[100 x 8 ---> 25 x 6] x 1

Cable curls (straight bar) ---> DB hammer curls
[80 x 8 ---> 25 x 8] x 4


I'm starting to really enjoy preacher curls .  I did bi's after back as per Monstar's suggestion.  

Felt good   Nothing spectacular, but it felt good and I got a good pump


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Luke...

Chris loves Arnold presses for the front delts too     I used to hate working delts but I am starting to like them lately.  They are actually one of my weaknesses that I am working on for the comp along with tris, middle back and legs...    , oh yeah and


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

hahaha  

Hi Sapph   yea, i'm deffinately gonna add on some arnie presses.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

50 crunches, 75 V ups
50 push ups.

off day


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Good morning Luke.   
Are you having an off day or do you mean day off of training?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

both, unfortunately


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

Legs and lower back today at about 5o'clock.  I'm gonna drop my other journal and just post in here full time.  I need to start posting my diet again.  But this day'll look ugly 

m1. 8 egg whites 3 slices of wheat toast
m2. 8oz of lasagna (lean turkey breast) 1 shake 
m3. a banana 2 shakes 10g efa
m4. 10 oz of lasagna  (lean turkey breast)
m5.22 dried apple rings, 1 shake 1 cup of oats
m6. 2 chicken breasts 2 cups of broccoli 2g efa


i need to order more whey.  I already finished my allthewhey strawberry blend.  I really liked it.  I think I might order more of that, and some banana blend.  I'm starting to really dig bananas too.

I've been 'given' 100g of some ester creatine from custom nutrition warehouse.  I am trying to decided wether or not I want to use it   If I like it, it's only $7 for 100g and I would only use about a gram a day.

Does anybody have any expirience with it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Gooooood mornin'!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Cutie


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

G'mornin' NC   how are ya?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning Luke 

How was your weekend? I think I'm still hungover from Saturday night  Won't be doing that again any time soon


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How was your weekend? I think I'm still hungover from Saturday night Won't be doing that again any time soon


 
STORY OF MY LIFE!  lmao.    it was so easy to say "I wont do that again" but I always did...  lol

damn peer pressure.  I'm done for good for the most part now.  I've had about 7 drinks this whole year.  SO I feel alittle better about that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

Legs and lower back

Squat cage
185 x 10 x 1
225 x 6 x 5

DL
185 x 12 x 1
225 x 8 x 1
245 x 4 x 6

SLDL
185 x 6 x 2
205 x 4 x 2

Leg Press
430 x 8 x 5
480 x 8 x 2

Calve raises (smith machine)
210 x 6 x 5 (holding for 2 seconds)

Leg curl
125 x 10 x 4
150 x 8 x 1

Leg ext.
162.5 x 10 x 4
175 x 10 x 1

FELT GREAT!  I was sweatin' my ass off.  I'm really enjoying the DL's.  I'm still really concentrating on form.  I think in 3-4 weeks I could go alittle heavier.

Squats felt great today.  Nice and smooth.  I think I'm starting to get the hang of this leg crap :bounce:

how is everybody?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Great w/o! Are you doing 40 sets?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! Are you doing 40 sets?


I"m not doing anything in particular man  

To be honest, i'm leanient on my whole split.  I've been re-arranging as I go, not to keep myself guessing, but because I'd rather get better in touch with the way I feel in certain situations.

The number of sets I do is entirely dependant on how I feel and how long I can sustain decent intensity.  It's been varying alot lately since I"ve been playing with my pre diet meals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I think instinct is a good way to train if it doesn't make you crazy. I've tried it a few times but I'm so anal and structured it half drove me insane, LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think instinct is a good way to train if it doesn't make you crazy. I've tried it a few times but I'm so anal and structured it half drove me insane, LOL.


It seems to work for me   That way I have less of a chance of over training/under training.... since I am not stopping at a certain number of sets


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

m1. 6 egg whites 1 egg, 3 slices of wheat toast, 9 g efa 1/2 tsp of ev olive oil
m2. 10oz of chicken breast, 2 cups of green beans
m3. 2 shakes, a banana
m4. 10oz of chicken breast, 2 cups of green beans
m5. 
m6. 2 shakes 3g efa 

I'm popping 1/2 the dose recomended of NOx3 right now. I just wanted to finish off a bottle that's been sitting around for a while. I'm not expecting anything special.

Chest and tri's today.  I'm going to try Patrick's suggestion and move a bench over into the squat cage.  Hopefully I'll be able to pull it off :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> m1. 6 egg whites 1 egg, 3 slices of wheat toast, 9 g efa 1/2 tsp of ev olive oil
> m2. 10oz of chicken breast, 2 cups of green beans
> m3. 2 shakes, a banana
> m4. 10oz of chicken breast, 2 cups of green beans
> ...


 Meal 5 looks delicious hahhahahahahaha! 

 Good morning!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Meal 5 looks delicious hahhahahahahaha!
> 
> Good morning!


yea, YOU would think so!   weirdo


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Meal 5 looks delicious hahhahahahahaha!
> 
> Good morning!


  

Morning Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

what's up homie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hottie!!


HEY!  Look who's talking :bounce:

On that note, I need more pics of you and your smile


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

HEY KLM   how are ya?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Chest and tris'

flat bench in the cage 
225 x 8 x 1 (partial)
245 x 4 x 6 (partial)
out of the cage
185 x 8 x 2 (full rep)
back in the cage
245 x 4 x 2 (partial)
out of the cage 
185 x 6 x 1
225 x 1 (full) *BARELY*

Incline DB press (15 degree)
55's x 6 x 4
60's x 5 x 1

Decline BB press (45 degrees)
185 x 6 x 5

Dips 
6 x 3

Decline skull crushers (45 degrees)
90 x 6 x 1
80 x 6 x 2

Single arm cable ext
50 x 8 x 2
40 x 10 x 2
30 x 9.5 x 1 (one arm didn't cut it)

Double arm ext (rope) ---> bent double arm ext (rope)
[80 x 10 --> 100 x 8 ] x 2
[90 x 8 ---> 110 x 8 ] x 2

FELT GREAT!  Awesome chest pump.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Great w/o there Luke. So with partials on chest, is that the same as like 3 or 4 inch lockouts?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Luke. So with partials on chest, is that the same as like 3 or 4 inch lockouts?


You know, i've never seen lockouts up close so I can't comment, but I had more like 5-7" of travel. 

I"m not fortunate enough to see real lifters like you guys in my gym.  Actually I got flack for doing DL's the other day.  So guy was like WTF! are you doing, and then he ran over and hopped on the eclipical    pansy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You know, i've never seen lockouts up close so I can't comment, but I had more like 5-7" of travel.
> 
> I"m not fortunate enough to see real lifters like you guys in my gym.  Actually I got flack for doing DL's the other day.  So guy was like WTF! are you doing, and then he ran over and hopped on the eclipical    pansy.


   That's like my gym too. I grossed so many people out one day when I was doing heavy deads in shorts, and the bar kept scraping my shins. I literally had rivulets of blood going down my legs. It was fun    I think Westside incorporates the lockouts which I'm sure is what your doing in their workouts to up their bench. So that's great your doing that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

HAHAHHA,   That bar... is officially YOUR's!   

Dude, most people just put their name on stuff if they want it.  

Nobody will be asking if they can "work in" for ya


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HAHAHHA,   That bar... is officially YOUR's!
> 
> Dude, most people just put their name on stuff if they want it.
> 
> Nobody will be asking if they can "work in" for ya


Yeah, didn't even wipe it off. Just racked it with blood dripping into little puddles on the floor, LOL.    J/K. Made sure I disinfected it really well, but I had to do that all over the gym because every exercise I did after that I bled everywhere. Now that I type it I see what may be wrong with the scene,


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

lol, o well.  LIve and learn   At least it's not like you were throwing cig. butts out of your car :bounce:


----------



## klmclean (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY KLM  how are ya?


Not bad, got some insomnia issues I'm trying to deal with. I'm getting like 1-2 hours of sleep a night  I bought some nytol so I'm going to give that a try tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Boy, need to add some intensity to that training and down the volume. You will grow like a weed. And I dont mean Marijuana, Liberal boy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Not bad, got some insomnia issues I'm trying to deal with. I'm getting like 1-2 hours of sleep a night  I bought some nytol so I'm going to give that a try tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me


Fingers are crossed   You aren't taking any supplements, are you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Boy, need to add some intensity to that training and down the volume. You will grow like a weed. And I dont mean Marijuana, Liberal boy


You think so? 

I've never smoked pot 


I think you may be right though.  Wish I had a partner.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW!  this CEE ester creatine... is SO bitter.  I'm diluting 2g of it into 1.5L of water, and it's so bitter you literally cannot swallow pills.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Sweetie    

Did ya have fun in the shower last night.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

I always have fun in the shower :bounce:


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

m1. 6 eggs 3 slices of wheat toast 1tsp of natural PB
m2. 9g efa, 2g of CEE,900mg of arginine, 7.5oz sirloin 2cups of green beans
m3. 1 orange 2 shakes  <-----two cups of black coffee 
m4. 7.5oz sirloin 2cups of green beans
m5. 
m6.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

HEY! Kerry   thanks for stoppin' by :bounce:


----------



## klmclean (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Fingers are crossed  You aren't taking any supplements, are you?


No, supplements, just fish caps and folic acid. I used to be totally addicted to thermogenics for 2 years  So, I stay away from the stuff totally.  But I tried the nytol last night, out like a light before midnight and slept until 8:30 this morning        
I feel like a million bucks today. Thank god. So crossing your fingers must have worked   Thanks
I'm going to take them for the next week and hopefully I'll get my sleeping pattern back on track


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOOHOOO!    glad i'm good for something.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

'sup holmes!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

yo yo yo home slice


I forgot to post I did 150 cruches and 30 v-ups last nite   Today's gonna suck too!  I have to rush home to see my little sister in the school play.   she's little red riding hood in "_Into the woods"_


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Cutie


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Cutie


 

HEY!  Where' ya been :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Lukey


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Velvet  How are ya?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXCELLENT!

Am I in the wrong journal again?  WHICH journal are you using now..I"m confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXCELLENT!


Is that better that "XXX" ?

You're in the right journal  I'm just busy 




			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning


Yo Yo Yo


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

right back


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 19, 2004)

Bent row ---> db CURL
[135 x 8 ---> 35 x 8] x 6

Hamer curls
50's x 6 x 6


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Bent row ---> db CURL
> [135 x 8 ---> 35 x 8] x 6
> 
> Hamer curls
> 50's x 6 x 6




That's it??????????????????? 

gm lukey


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Haha, that's what I was thinking. What's going on buddy?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Have a great weekend Luke! Got anything exciting planned?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 20, 2004)

YEA!  hi guys!  I'm on vacation


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YEA!  hi guys!  I'm on vacation



Have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 20, 2004)

Wish I would (n't)


			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Lukey..does you being on vacation mean you won't be posting here this week?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Luke.  
How was your weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babe!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GOod morning Lukey..hummm...I think he's on hiatus???


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>


HEY!  that's MY job  



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> I think he's on hiatus


 nope, I'm back :bounce: *new and improved 

Time to get more strict with my diet.  SO i'm going to need to people to beat me up everynow and then about it 

Thanks everybody for stoppin' by while I was away   I appreciate it


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY!  that's MY job


 hahahahahahahahahaha! lmao



> nope, I'm back :bounce: *new and improved


 Vioepe (i never spell his fucking name right) is going to get mad at you for bouncing! hahaha!



> Time to get more strict with my diet.  SO i'm going to need to people to beat me up everynow and then about it


 First things first: start using fitday again!     You can't get strict if you don't know how much you're eating!

 hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> First things first: start using fitday again!  You can't get strict if you don't know how much you're eating!
> 
> hahahaha!


Very good point.  i'm hittin' tris and bi's at home today, so I can go G-shopping   I need to stock up huge time.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

m1. 3 cups of multigrain cheerios  (lol) 1/2 cup of skim milk 1 shake
m2. 3 slices of wheat toast 2 tsp of real PB   8g of fish oil
m3. 10oz of chicken breast 1.5 cup of yellow/green squash 1 tsp of olive oil
m4. 2 shakes a banana


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO i'm going to need to people to beat me up everynow and then about it



Oh I can help you out with this!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

Wooohoo!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

How have you been?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> How have you been?


AWESOME  you?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AWESOME  you?


Ahhh, not bad. I'm a little frustrated. I'm putting on lots of muscle, but I'm not getting as lean as I want  

The weekends kill me every time! I do awesome all week and then I go out with the girls for drinks, then of course I want snacks, and then I'm hungover the next day and end up eating more crap! Ahhhhhh!!!!  I guess it's up to me to make smarter choices. Having an  X-Mas party this Friday with about 20 girlfriends, but I'm going to try to only be bad Friday and get right back on track Saturday, hungover or not


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

What's happening Luke?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Having an X-Mas party this Friday with about 20 girlfriends


May I be invited :bounce: 







			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's happening Luke?


Hey Rock! I've been slackin' on here. Although I haven't been posting, I did a good chest/tri on saturday and a great back and bi on monday. Just got back from vacation. Cooked up TONS of chicken last night. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get a better grip on my diet and 'stick it to it'. I still have a ton of school/moving crap to do. Once that's out of the way, LOOK OUT. I'm gonna be a mad man.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning Lukey


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

VELVET !  

How are you?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

What up luke..I'm excellent thanks...delt/cardio day...what about you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hardcore legs today  

My back and bi's are still killing me for some reason.  I must not be eating enough.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

2g of ester creatine
1.5g of arginine 
1.5gal of water
m1. four slices of oat/ wheat toast, 7g of fish oil, 3 tsp of the best damn nat. PB ever 
m2. 10oz of chicken, 3 cups of broccoli, 6g of fish oil
m3. 2 shakes, 2 bananas, 2oz of provelone, 2tsp of PB
m4. 10oz of chicken, 3 cups of broccoli
m5. 2 shakes (PWO) a banana
m6. 2 cups of oatmeal, 6 egg whites, 1 slice of oat/wheat toast

*Totals 2842* *FAT*78 *Carb*249* Protein*288

that's 42%/ 33%/ 25?


Too much fat. I gotta figure this out better. I plan to start reading up more this weekend. I'm glad I have helpful people around


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

10 oz chicken???  Good god, that's a lot of chicken boobie!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 10 oz chicken??? Good god, that's a lot of chicken boobie!


NAh. That's not alot 

I was just talking about that  I can't seem to cook enough... That's my downfall. I feel like I have to constantly cook.

25oz a day, so I eat like a pound and a half of chicks a day


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I feel like I have to constantly cook.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Welcome to MY world.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ....so I eat like a pound and a half of chicks a day


 um, never mind. i'll leave this alone. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm gonna drop the lasagna....


but, what would you suggest as a late meal.....
I mean, i'm already planning on 125g of whey and 25oz of chicken. And for me to hit 500 cals on broccoli I would have to eat *20 cups.*


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> um, never mind. i'll leave this alone. hahahahahahaha!


me too, since I can't seem to find any caloric data for it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 24, 2004)

Good Morning!!! Have a good turkey day tomorrow!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you  I hope you do too!


I'll be at the detroit parade... alone.  Watch for me on TV


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Welcome to MY world.


Your world SUCKS


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Your world SUCKS


 

 I kinda like it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I kinda like it.


You know I'm kidding 

We both like cooki'n  

I'm just short on time lately


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> May I be invited :bounce:


 
Sure thing


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Woohoo!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

> And for me to hit 500 cals on broccoli I would have to eat 20 cups.



don't count broccoli or fiber in your cals.  it is free food.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't count broccoli or fiber in your cals.  it is free food.


 hey funky - does that go for other veggies as well, like red peppers and spaghetti squash?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

I count squash because it is a carb.

I don't really eat peppers so I am not sure what the marco's look like.


When I diet I don't count any fiber.  So, if oatmeal has 27g of carbs and 5 of them are fiber then I only count 22g of carbs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent info!  I'm not eating enough pre work out, I think.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Woohoo!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Leg and lower back

Squat cage
185 x 12 x 1
225 x 10 x 2
275 x 6 x 1
275 x 4 x 1

DL
205 x 6 x 2
255 x 6 x 1
275 x 4 x 1
275 x 1 <---- (something didn't feel right going up, so I stopped)

Leg press
470 x 10 x 3
470 x 8 x 2
470 x 3 x 1 <---- (again, something didn't feel right  almost like a tear in my quad close to my knee)

Rotator Calf raises
270 x 10 x 5
290 x 8 x 1 

Leg Ext.
175 x 10 x 3
182.5 x 8 x 2

Leg Curl 
175 x 8 x 2

Weighted crunches (1 second going down, 6 seconds up)
160 x 10 x 5

Was not feeling it.  Hope it's the weather.  I drank 0.75 gal's of water in there alone today .  That's a horrible idea when you have an hour plus drive home!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Be careful buddy! But it looks like your squats are really improving!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Be careful buddy! But it looks like your squats are really improving!


 
Thanks man


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

> Squat cage
> 185 x 12 x 1
> 225 x 10 x 2
> 275 x 6 x 1
> ...





I think that looks like a lof of shit to be doing for your legs in one workout.  Especially since those exercises are all pretty similiar (in terms of hip and knee ext. that is).  Why not squat and SLDL (no knee ext.) in the same workout and then do some higher rep work on the leg press to change it up instead of trying to go heavy on everything.  I really don't like to deadlift (unless it is SLDL) and squat in the same session, especially if I am going heavy.  Just some thoughts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why not squat and SLDL (no knee ext.) in the same workout and then do some higher rep work on the leg press to change it up instead of trying to go heavy on everything.


That's a cool Idea.  I'm gonna try that next week 


Turkey day meals

m1. 2 shakes and a cup of oats
m2. 7 eggs 2slices of wheat toast.
m3. 2 shakes and a cup of oats
m4. 10oz of white turkey breast, a cup of mashed sweet potatoes, a cup of green beans
m5.  2 cups of oats, an orange 10g of fish oil
m6.10oz of white turkey breast, a cup of mashed sweet potatoes, a cup of green beans


Meals for today

m1.  10oz of chicken 2 cups of brown rice
m2.  2 shakes a cup of oats 10g of fish oil
m3.  10 oz of blackened chicken, two slices of wheat toast "grande black coffee  "  (coffee makes me happy :bounce: )
m4.  
m5.
m6.

Back and bi's at home today

bb curls ---> alt. db curls
[85x 8----> 30's x 6] x 5
Bent row ----> hammer curls
[105 x 8 ----> 30's x 8]
Standing rows
85 x 12 x 5


I went to the powerhouse by me to check into a membership.  I'd like to do what Ivonne does and go w/o before I go to work.  I unfortunately only need a one month membership since I am moving.  A one month by itself is $65 + a $20 first time member fee.  So $85 for ONE MONTH !  I still think I might do it though   I would you be able to use that free time AFTER work.

Any ideas?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2004)

> That's a cool Idea. I'm gonna try that next week



yeah, every now and again I have a good idea.  usually they are bad ideas though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

I would go for it Luke, but that's just me. I'm not the best person to take advice from when it comes to spending money, LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I would go for it Luke, but that's just me. I'm not the best person to take advice from when it comes to spending money, LOL.


I think I will   I was planning on it 


Pfunk, what are you talkin' about man?  You've had great advice for me   Thanks.

I just get into a routine, and stop thinking.....  I like the advice


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I went to the powerhouse by me to check into a membership.  I'd like to do what Ivonne does and go w/o before I go to work.  I unfortunately only need a one month membership since I am moving.  A one month by itself is $65 + a $20 first time member fee.  So $85 for ONE MONTH !  I still think I might do it though   I would you be able to use that free time AFTER work.
> 
> Any ideas?




Ask them for a 1 month trial membership


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Ask them for a 1 month trial membership


  yea right.  I asked the dude if they had 'student rates" and he said "everybody pays the same here" and gave me a dirty look...  BIG DUDE too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

You know what? If for $85 you are going to a) use it regularly, b) better manage  your time because you'll work out at a time when it's more convenient for your schedule, and c) gain added motivation from it being a new training environment, then I say do it. Is it closer to your house?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

OH! and... Hi!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know what? If for $85 you are going to a) use it regularly, b) better manage your time because you'll work out at a time when it's more convenient for your schedule, and c) gain added motivation from it being a new training environment, then I say do it. Is it closer to your house?


Walking distance...  AND I totally agree with you


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH! and... Hi!


"HI"


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 27, 2004)

You have any other alternatives?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 27, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> You have any other alternatives?


Nope :/

So I did it. $89 for one month . I found that that includes one 'free' trail session with a personal trainer tough  .


I tried the place out today at around 9 o'clock. Brought my wallet, gym bag, and a gallon of water, which I finished before I was through with my w/o  . 

Chest and tri's
Flat bench db press
50's x 10 x 1
55's x 10 x 1
60's x 10 x 2

Flat press
135 x 12 x 2
155 x 8 x 2
165 x 6 x 2

Incline db press (30 degrees)
55's x 8 x 4
60's x 6 x 1

Incline BB press
135 x 10 x 3
155 x 8 x 2

Decline press
60's x 12 x 4

Over head tri ext.
20's x 10 x 3

Inline ez bar tri ext
50 x 10 x 4

Decline ez bar tri ext
50 x 10 x 4

Cable tri ext
40 x 10 x 5

Close grip tri BB press
95 x 14 x 1


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Luke... $85   , but hey sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Luke... $85  , but hey sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.


It HAD to be done


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

> So I did it. $89 for one month . I found that that includes one 'free' trail session with a personal trainer tough  .



Are you going to use the session?  Ask for the most knowlegable trainer there and use it, you never know what you may learn.  and hey, it is included in the mebership.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you going to use the session? Ask for the most knowlegable trainer there and use it, you never know what you may learn. and hey, it is included in the mebership.


I agree 100%... They also gave me a card for a 14week trial membership.

I offered both the free session and the 14 weeks to my dad. I was hoping to get him more active and then maybe he'd also understand me alittle better. He didn't take them though. 

My parents think i'm on drugs.  They had a talk with me yesterday. _"Why do you carry around a gallon of water?"_ Are you on E? Then they accused me of taking steroids and said I went to Miami (my vacation) because it must have been a _"drug run"._

I'm probably the cleanest kid out here  Never even touched a cigarette.


*Back and Bi's*

*Seated row *
_(This machine feels like the stack weighs alot more than my last gym. At the last rec center I was using the whole stack (200lbs) I'm glad.)_

160 x 10 x 4(the last set was just partials  )
150 x 6 x 1

*Kneeling row ---> EZ bar curls*
[120 x 10---> 60 x 6] x 4

*Bent Row---> hamer curls*
[60 x 10 ---> 30's x 8] x 5 

*bb shrugs*
155 x 10 x 5

*Preacher Curls wide*
50 x 10 x 3

*Preacher Curls narrow*
40 x 8 x 2

*Reverse grip narrow*
30 x 10 x 3

*Concentrated curls*
30 x 8 x 3

*Weighted crunches*
140 x 10 x 4


2g of ester Creatine
1.5 gallons of water so far.

*Diet*
m1. 8 egg whites and 3 slices of wheat toast
m2. 2 shakes 1/2 cup of oats, 1 slice of wheat toast 1 tsp of PB
m3. 6g of fish oil, 12oz of chicken breast and something else   
m4.
m5.
m6.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I agree 100%... They also gave me a card for a 14week trial membership.
> 
> I offered both the free session and the 14 weeks to my dad. I was hoping to get him more active and then maybe he'd also understand me alittle better. He didn't take them though.
> 
> ...



That's hilarious. I bought my dad multi's for his bday last yr and he only taken 2 since then b/c he blamed his recently developed gout on them. lmao

I fell ya on the family too. My grandma says to me, " you better not be taking those steroids things" every time I see her and tells me she will kick my ass if she finds out I'm taking them. Worse mistake I made though was trying to clear up the misconceptions around steroids to my dad and his brother. What was I thinking...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey buddy, how you liking the real gym?!?  Looks like your getting some nice quality w/o's there! And that's funny with the parents, been there done that! LOL. So how was Miami?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> That's hilarious. I bought my dad multi's for his bday last yr and he only taken 2 since then b/c he blamed his recently developed gout on them. lmao


Our dad's should meet.  Sounds like a match.  

My dad takes 1g of fish oil a month.  lol.  I told him Gingko works great for me... I take 1g a day.  So he bought a bottle of 10mg tablets.  He takes 20mg a day.    I've never seen gingko come that small.  He freaked out when I told him I take 10g of fish oil a day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, how you liking the real gym?!?  Looks like your getting some nice quality w/o's there! And that's funny with the parents, been there done that! LOL. So how was Miami?!?


I like the new gym 


Miami, was the best vacation I've ever had, and i"ll remember it for the rest of my life. I can't thank Ivonne enough for showing me around. She's more of an AMAZING person than I could have even imagined! I'm envious of anybody that lives in Miami, not because of the location, but their proximity to Ivonne


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm sure you had a blast! Women like Ivy aren't that plentiful  So how long were you there and did you two go to the gym together at all?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you had a blast! Women like Ivy aren't that plentiful  So how long were you there and did you two go to the gym together at all?


Yeap, we went to a 'crunch' and gold's gym on south beach. Both were kick ass w/o's. She's a beast  with awesome delts  ! You should see that girl on the stair master. I was sweatin' like a pig and at 1/2 the level she was at  You'd think the girl never heard of an elevator   I guess that explains why she's so good at D.D.R.  


She's was amazing. She would carry a lunch box with a couple meals in it everywhere lol. I guess that would be easier for me if I only had to eat as much as her.





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Women like Ivy aren't that plentiful


yea  so far, i've found .... _one_.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I like the new gym
> 
> 
> Miami, was the best vacation I've ever had, and i"ll remember it for the rest of my life. I can't thank Ivonne enough for showing me around. She's more of an AMAZING person than I could have even imagined! I'm envious of anybody that lives in Miami, not because of the location, but their proximity to Ivonne


 Oh come on now! hahahahahahhaah! that was just too kind. He's crazy. must be all those drugs he's on. ROFLMAO 

 Seriously though, thank you, Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

Might be the drugs


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yeap, we went to a 'crunch' and gold's gym on south beach. Both were kick ass w/o's. She's a beast  with awesome delts  !


 RAWWWWRRRR! 



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You should see that girl on the stair master. I was sweatin' like a pig and at 1/2 the level she was at  You'd think the girl never heard of an elevator  I guess that explains why she's so good at D.D.R.


 DDR RAWKS!!



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> She's was amazing. She would carry a lunch box with a couple meals in it everywhere lol. I guess that would be easier for me if I only had to eat as much as her.


 HAHAHAHA. yeah my lunchbox goes where i go. Crazy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

SO tomorow I'm offically a crazy person.  I'll be at the gym at 5am before work  

Delts and lower back tomorrow.


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO tomorow I'm offically a crazy person. I'll be at the gym at 5am before work
> 
> Delts and lower back tomorrow.


Good luck , I went once to the gym at 6am and it was for a spinning class ... No need to tell you what happened to my breakfast.

And yes , you are crazy


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO tomorow I'm offically a crazy person. I'll be at the gym at 5am before work
> 
> Delts and lower back tomorrow.


Luke ,

Nothing crazy about it    Been doing it for almost 2 years now .  It takes a little getting use to but once you do it's great !


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Good luck , I went once to the gym at 6am and it was for a spinning class ... No need to tell you what happened to my breakfast.
> 
> And yes , you are crazy


 You ralfed in a spinning class  
Thanks  

I'm crazy, WOOHOOO!




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke ,
> 
> Nothing crazy about it  Been doing it for almost 2 years now . It takes a little getting use to but once you do it's great !


 I just got back and you're right. It didn't feel crazy at all. Actually, I feel GREAT 

I'm NOT crazy, WOOHOOO! Thanks man :bounce:

*m1.* 8 egg whites 4 slices of wheat toast
*PWO shake.* 46g of whey, 1/2 cup of oats, and 2g of ester creatine
*m2.* _(sandwich)_ 1 slice of sourdough, 2 egg whites 5oz of turkey 1 slice of provalone.
*m3.*Chicken Ceasar salad, 2tsp of ceasar dressing, 1 oz of parm. cheese 10oz of chicken
*m4.*12 oz of chicken 1.5 cups of brown rice
*m5. *59 g of whey, 1 cup of oats 1 banana, 8g of fish oil
*m6. *12oz of chicken, 1.5 cups of brown rice 
*m7.  *12oz of wheat spaghetti, 1/2 of tomato sauce.  4oz of extra lean ground turkey.  (I made a ton for tomorrow too  quick fix. )
*(need to go Grocery shoppin' , any suggestions? )*
*m7. *




*Delts*

*Db lateral raises*
25's x 10 x 4

*Db front raises*
20's x 10 x 3

*Arnie press'*
30's x 8 x 4

*Military press*
115 x 8 x 2
105 x 8 x 1
95 x 8 x 1

*Incline db press (75 degrees)*
40's x 8 x 2
50's x 5 x 1 ( totally failed after #5 )

*Cable lateral raise*
30 x 6 x 3

*Cable bent lateral raise*
20 x 6 x 3


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Its really different for every person . I know , I simply cant train in the morning . Ive tried it a few times. But I know other guys that only train in the morning .  I guess if you have no choice and get used to it , but I still prefer training after noon.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Its really different for every person . I know , I simply cant train in the morning . Ive tried it a few times. But I know other guys that only train in the morning . I guess if you have no choice and get used to it , but I still prefer training after noon.


Once I got out of bed I felt great  

Only problem I have is the community showers   Maybe I'm self conscience about my tiny man hood


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Luke!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke!!!


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Once I got out of bed I felt great
> 
> Only problem I have is the community showers  Maybe I'm self conscience about my tiny man hood


Luke , youre not the only one . I hate going in there because I dont want to put my feet on the floor without some sox ... Even with sandles I dont feel safe ...


But , good job with your early morning training .


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Luke , youre not the only one . I hate going in there because I dont want to put my feet on the floor without some sox ... Even with sandles I dont feel safe ...
> 
> 
> But , good job with your early morning training .


Thanks 

I also have a habit of showering with my glasses on


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Luke.


GOOD MORNING!  

I haven't talked to YOU in a while  How are ya doing, and stuff?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> I haven't talked to YOU in a while  How are ya doing, and stuff?



I know, it's been a while... where the hell have you been? 
I am doing good and stuff! lol  Keeping busy, next part of my PT couse starts up this week so I am looking forward to that... who'd a thought I'd be itching to get back in school!   
How are you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know, it's been a while... where the hell have you been?
> I am doing good and stuff! lol Keeping busy, next part of my PT couse starts up this week so I am looking forward to that... who'd a thought I'd be itching to get back in school!
> How are you?


I'm doing pretty damn ok   But I feel like i'm carrying around 10lbs of shit in a 5lb sack.  I've been overwhelmed lately, and I can't seem to get a hand with the important stuff. And the small crap all takes money, which I don't have 

If anybody would like to donate to the 'help luke become a bio-engineer' fund  You can paypal your money to- autoxluke@hotmail.com


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Only problem I have is the community showers




How did I miss this one   


Anytime you want me to help you get over your "fear" of community showers, just let me know!!    I'm a good teacher    



Have a good Monday!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

:


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok

car broke down again.  I came out of work at 4:15 and wouldn't start.  I need a new ignition switch.  So I have to pull the dash out :/ ...  

I just got home, 8:00pm.  

_"that's life"_

_  -Frankie blue eyes_


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Major bummer.

Why not eat some cottage cheese and an apple for that last meal?(I know you need more cals than that, just some suggestions)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

O, thanks   I need to update that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sucks about the car, time to buy a new one! Good w/o. I hate community showers too, but it's because I feel dirtier by the time I'm finished then when I start!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sucks about the car, time to buy a new one! Good w/o. I hate community showers too, but it's because I feel dirtier by the time I'm finished then when I start!


I hear ya on the dirt.

New car?  no way.  The plan is to not need a car   I'm moving to chicago.

Today's an off day.

Cardio tomorrow morning, but I'm not sure I should do it.  I feel like i'm losing too much weight.  I"m at about 166.


I would like to try to up it to 3,400 a day.  But I need to map it out.  I"m not good at this   I would actually like to plan one days' worth of meals, and then just eat the same thing every day.  I think that's the only way I' would be able to be consistent with the caloric intake


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't feel right eating more than 500 calories in a sitting, so I guess i"ll have to try more meals 


m1(6am). 8 egg whites 1 slice of wheat toast
m2(8am). 46g of whey 1/2 cup of oats 10g of fish oil
m3.(10am)10oz of wheat spaghetti 2tsp of tomato sauce 3oz of lean turkey
m4.(12am) 2 cups of egg noodles, 1 T of butter, 8 oz of chicken 1oz of parmesan cheese
m5.(3pm)10oz of wheat spaghetti 2tsp of tomato sauce 3oz of lean turkey
m6.(4pm) 46g of whey 1/2 cup of oats
m7.(6pm)
m8.(8pm) 46g of whey 1/2 cup of oats


Just for what's listed above

*Total calories, 3457*
FAT 747 (23%)
CARB 1281 (39%)
PROTEIN 1224 (38%)




I just got the word that it's going to cost me $700 to fix my car


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I would actually like to plan one days' worth of meals, and then just eat the same thing every day. I think that's the only way I' would be able to be consistent with the caloric intake


 That's pretty much what I do - For example, I know what my breakfast is, so i don't have to think about it. if i need more cals, just change the portions.

 My proteins and carbs throughout the day are the same ones in rotation (chicken turkey and fish, and barley, oatmeal, brown rice or yams/sweet potatoes, depending on whatever I feel like cooking for the week). Plus fibrous veggies (broccoli, squash, eggplant or salad). Two of my meals are shakes (only one, if it's a non-weight day). These items remain in my "recent items" in fitday, so planning out the meals takes like five minutes the night before. It's pretty much the same thing every day or every few days.

 You're eating for fuel, no need to go gourmet and cook up fancy dishes. Save that for one night a week or something, to treat yourself.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think I need to buy some MR shakes, cuz I can't make that much food :/


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

How tall are you?


Good Morning too!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

A little over 5'9"     I"ma shorty


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Your not a shorty!! I'm 5'8 with no shoes, so I bet with heels I'd be a little taller than you.

Are you bulking/cutting or what.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm alittle over 5'9" barefoot.  so add an inch with shoes 

I 'was' trying to lean bulk.  But I'm dropping fat like nobodies business.  I'd like to try some more aggressive bulking, but i'm paranoid of getting fat :/


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm alittle over 5'9" barefoot. so add an inch with shoes
> 
> I 'was' trying to lean bulk. But I'm dropping fat like nobodies business. I'd like to try some more aggressive bulking, but i'm paranoid of getting fat :/


Dont be man , just bulk bulk bulk and then tell yourself you'll lean it up after your bulking is done 

Luke , I got a question for you . I saw youre taking CrE2 (ester creatine) . Are you getting good results from this ? Ive been taking it for a few weeks , but I dont know if its the creatine or me either lots more that is helping the weights.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm alittle over 5'9" barefoot.  so add an inch with shoes
> 
> I 'was' trying to lean bulk.  But I'm dropping fat like nobodies business.  I'd like to try some more aggressive bulking, but i'm paranoid of getting fat :/




I think it's normal to gain a little fat with a bulk.  By looking at your pics you don't have anything to worry about, any fat you gain you can drop easily.  I'd go with an aggressive bulk, but I know how it can fuck with your head.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Luke , I got a question for you . I saw youre taking CrE2 (ester creatine) . Are you getting good results from this ? Ive been taking it for a few weeks , but I dont know if its the creatine or me either lots more that is helping the weights.


I can't answer that. I felt like total shit lately. If there is a gain, it's inconsistent.



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> but I know how it can fuck with your head.


 I need to go all or nothing though and dive into the deep end. 


Where's my buddy Big Rob at?  I'll meet you in the middle bro'


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm alittle over 5'9" barefoot.  so add an inch with shoes
> 
> I 'was' trying to lean bulk.  But I'm dropping fat like nobodies business.  I'd like to try some more aggressive bulking, but i'm paranoid of getting fat :/



that is because you weren't bulking yet!!  if you upped you calories and you were still dropping weight that means that you are probably eating under where you should be adn upping the cals only makes you metabolism upregulate.  You have to eat more.  Quite being a pussy..........or I may want to lick you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is because you weren't bulking yet!! if you upped you calories and you were still dropping weight that means that you are probably eating under where you should be adn upping the cals only makes you metabolism upregulate. You have to eat more. Quite being a pussy..........or I may want to lick you.


mmm 'licking pussy'

Thank you P-Funk   I'm hungry now


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

> Quite being a pussy..........or I may want to lick you.



whoa










































gross


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I won't comment!!!   

I think you should bulk Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I think you should bulk Luke


 
Well now I HAVE to  or P will lick me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well now I HAVE to  or P will lick me




Yeah, and I'll bite you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I'll bite you


 Man santa is DEFINITELY not stopping at YOUR house this year. Not at the rate you're going today! You're oN FIRE!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I'll bite you


Well, now i'm torn


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Man santa is DEFINITELY not stopping at YOUR house this year. Not at the rate you're going today! You're oN FIRE!!!




I think I've had too much caffeine today


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well, now i'm torn




I'll bite you if you do, I'll ............................ if you don't!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'll bite you if you do, I'll ............................ if you don't!!!!!!


 
O man!   

I love it when a girl .......................'s me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O man!
> 
> I love it when a girl .......................'s me



I doubt you've ever had ................................... and I know it wasn't from me!!! (because you'd remember it!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I doubt you've ever had ................................... and I know it wasn't from me!!! (because you'd remember it!)


When I come there, i'm bringing lots of caffeine.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 30, 2004)

posted 2 pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pics Luke! How old are you again?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great pics Luke! How old are you again?!?


Thanks Rock! I'm 21.  I look like i'm 12 though, don't I?    I guess that'll come in handy when i'm 31 


I went to bed at 8 o'clock. When I woke up at 4:30, I just didn't feel right. I'm gonna work out in the afternoon today. 

Lower Back, and 25 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

*FOOOOOOD*
(just a warning, it's going to suck today  )
I got home yesterday and CRASHED. I still haven't gotten to G-shop. That's for today if everything goes good  Somebody ate my stock pile of chicken 

m1.(6am) 3 slices of wheat toast, 4tsp of natural PB, 23g of whey.
m2.(9am) 10g of fish oil, 46g of whey, 1/2 cup of oats, 1 banana
m3.(12) 1/2 chicken in white meat thigh and a breast, 2 cups of green beans
m4.(3pm) 46g of whey, 1/2 cup of oats 2 cups of brown rice
m5.() 1/4 chicken white meat. thigh and a breast, 2 cups of green beans
m6.(8pm) 46g of whey, 2tsp of PB and 3g of fish oil 


Total: 3111 
Protein   328 (45%)
Carb      210 (26%)
Fat        96 (29%)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice pics     Wanna come over and I'll take some more??   


You better get to the grocery store mister, you need more food!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Nice pics   Wanna come over and I'll take some more??  You better get to the grocery store mister, you need more food!!


That's a silly question 

You know, I actually really enjoy g-shoppin'.  I'm lookin' forward to it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a silly question
> 
> You know, I actually really enjoy g-shoppin'.  I'm lookin' forward to it!




Good, you can do my grocery shopping while your out.  I need more chicken and broccoli.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good, you can do my grocery shopping while your out. I need more chicken and broccoli.


Sure, if you cook for me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sure, if you cook for me




I love cooking!!!     I'll make you whatever you want!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I love cooking!!!


I can tell


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

I ran to boston market and bought some chicken, cuz I had "no" meat


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Dude, what is up with meals 3 and 5??  A chicken thigh and a breast and green beans??  C'mon man, get some fucking carbs in there.  Get some fats in there.  Don't let me down kid!!!!  Throw some brown rice on that stuff!!  GROW GROW GROW!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, what is up with meals 3 and 5?? A chicken thigh and a breast and green beans?? C'mon man, get some fucking carbs in there. Get some fats in there. Don't let me down kid!!!! Throw some brown rice on that stuff!! GROW GROW GROW!!


I'm freaki'n stuffed dude.  I"ll tac on a cup of brown rice to meal 5


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

A sexy woman went up to the bar in a quiet rural pub...She gestured alluringly to the bartender who approached her immediately. She seductively signaled that he should bring his face closer to hers.


As he did, she gently caressed his full beard. "Are you the manager?" she asked, softly stroking his face with both hands.
"Actually, no," he replied.
"Can you get him for me? I need to speak to him," she said, running her hands beyond his beard and into his hair.
"I'm afraid I can't," breathed the bartender. "Is there anything I can do?"
"Yes, I need for you to give him a message," she continued, running her forefinger across the bartender's lips and slyly popping a couple of her fingers into his mouth and allowing him to suck them gently.
"What should I tell him?" the bartender managed to say.
"Tell him," she whispered, "there's no toilet paper, hand soap, or paper towels in the ladies room."​


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm freaki'n stuffed dude.  I"ll tac on a cup of brown rice to meal 5




a cup????  jesus bro...my sister eats more than you!!  be a man, eat 2 cups!! lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a cup???? jesus bro...my sister eats more than you!! be a man, eat 2 cups!! lol


Ok 



_"a scoop of mashed potatoes, 4 peas, a slice of butter, and all the ice cream you want."_


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> _"a scoop of mashed potatoes, 4 peas, a slice of butter, and all the ice cream you want."_



now that is bulking up!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok, I looked up the nutritional data on my Boston Market meals.

*1/4 chicken* (white)  (I had two of these for meal 3)

calories (280)
fat  12g
carb 2g
protein *40g*

*Grean Beans*
calories 70
fat   4g
carb 6g
prot 1g


*Grean Bean Cassarole*
calories 80
fat   4.5g
carb 9g
prot 1g

So, meal three was 710 calories and had 80g of protein.   No wonder why I was stuffed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm pulling a MonStar, and decided to change my split.

Chest and Tri's

*Flat Bench DB press*
55's x 10 x 1
60's x 10 x 1
65's x 8 x 2

*Flat Bench Press*
135 x 12 x 1
155 x 10 x 1
165 x 10 x 1
175 x 8 x 2
135 x 10 x 1

*Incline DB Press (30 degrees)*
50's x 10 x 4

*Incline Press*
115 x 10 x 1
135 x 8 x 3

*Decline DB Press*
55's x 10 x 3

*Decline Tricep EXT's (ez bar)*
50 x 10 x 4

*Incline Tricep EXT's (ez bar)*
50 x 10 x 4

*Cable Tri single arm ext*
30 x 10 x 3

*Cable Tri double arm ext (rope)*
120 x 10 x 3

Felt "ok". I had a decent pump. Saw some people i knew. I don't know if i'm going to like that. I'm used to the dark secluded type gyms, where you go in a get the job done  

I bought 10lbs of chicken breast. I"ll be cooki'n them up tomorrow. I have salmon for lunch tomorrow. I'm also going to bring "oatmeal" and mix some whey into it. I think that would be an excellent 'whey' to get some calories....  ... 'whey' ...... sorry


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, what a w/o! How long did that take you?!? Can you move your arms LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm pulling a MonStar, and decided to change my split.
> 
> Chest and Tri's



Puss/pull split?  Days on/days off?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, what a w/o! How long did that take you?!? Can you move your arms LOL.


55 minutes. They move just fine   I dont' think I'm going heavy enough.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Puss*/pull split? Days on/days off?


What are you trying to say about Mike PreMier  

*Chest and Tri*
weighted Dips, BB presses (heavy and low rep stuff)

*Back and Bi*
Rows/preacher curls

*Delts*

*OFF*

*Lower Back and cardio*

*Chest and Tri*
DB and Cable stuff

*Legs*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Lower Back and cardio*

*SLDL*
160 x 10 x 3
170 x 8 x 2
180 x 6 x 2
190 x 4 x 2

*Stair master*
72 flights in 15 minutes

m1.(5am and PWO) 2 cups of oats 46g of whey
m2.(8:30) a banana  6g of fish oil
m3. (11am) 2.5 cups of oats 23g of whey
m4. (3pm) 2.5 cups of brown rice 10oz of salmon
m5. (5pm) 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup of rice
m6. (7pm) 2 chicken breasts 1 cup of rice
m7. (9pm) 6 egg whites 2tsp of PB, 23g of whey

Gonne be cookin' up 10lbs of chicken today.  So there'll be lotsa chicken and rice in my meals for a little while.

Total: 3244  
Fat:69 617 20%
Carbs:337 1196 40%
Protein:303 1214 40% 
Water: 2 gallons
1g of ginkgo
3g of ester creatine (decided to up it a gram)
a multi, and a vit. C supplement

Haven't been feeling quite right over the past couple days.  I"m gonna blame it on the weather.  I seem healty, but mentally, I feel like i'm on an M1t cycle   Might just still be shocked of the cost of the new gym


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Good morning! 

 Thank goodness you finally went g-shopping!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> Thank goodness you finally went g-shopping!


All I needed was chicken and banana's 

I have to go to a communications meeting   These things fugg my meals up every time.  Be back in 2:15hr's hopefully.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning      You forgot my broccoli


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Girls and broccoli don't mix anyway 

I'll make it up to you.  



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning  You forgot my broccoli


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Girls and broccoli don't mix anyway


 The truth comes out. hhahhahahahahahahahahaha i see how it is. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The truth comes out. hhahhahahahahahahahahaha i see how it is. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I didn't have the heart to tell you.... I mean, you had the 'shirt' and everything


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I didn't have the heart to tell you.... I mean, you had the 'shirt' and everything


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

 dude, that shirt is bad-ass and you know it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> dude, that shirt is bad-ass and you know it.


yea.... 


jk


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yea....
> 
> 
> jk


 whatever.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> whatever.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say about Mike PreMier
> 
> *Chest and Tri*
> weighted Dips, BB presses (heavy and low rep stuff)
> ...



Mike is a pussy? 

Thats not what was on my mind haha


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike is a pussy?
> 
> Thats not what was on my mind haha




lol.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

Try''n to plan ahead. I made some KICKASS chicken 

m1.(5am)   8 egg whites 1 cup of oatmeal
m2.(7am)   2 shakes 1 cup of oats 10g of fish oil banana
m3.(10am)12oz of chicken 2 cups of brown rice 
m4.(12)      2 shakes 1 cup of oats banana 2tsp of PB.
m5.(3)      12oz of chicken 2 cups of brown rice
m6.(6)
m7.(7)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey buddy, how you doing?!? For lower back I'd go with Good AM or hypers.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, how you doing?!? For lower back I'd go with Good AM or hypers.


I was starrin' at the hyper, I should've   Next time. 

My hams are SORE   Feels good!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Upper Back and Bi*

*Seated row*
140 x 6 x 1
130 x 6 x 1
120 x 6 x 1
120 x 6 and one partial (I used to use the twin tower cable machine, but this one is a dedicated seated row machine. I freaki'n love it  )

*Upright row(olympic bar) --> Bent Row (ez bar)*
[65 x 10 --> 70 x 10] x 2
[75 x 10 --> 90 x 8] x 2

*Shrugs (olympic)*
135 x 12 x 3

*Kneeling lat pull down (rope) ---> Hamer curl*
[130 x 10 --> 30's x 8] x 3
[140 x 10 --> 30's x 8] 

*Preacher Curl wide (ez bar)*
60 x 6 x 4

*Preacher Curl narrow (ez bar)*
50 x 7 x 1
50 x 6 x 2

*Reverse Preacher Curl (ez bar)*
50 x 6 x 1
40 x 8 x 3

*Brachio-radialus curls*
30's x 8 x 3

Felt Great...    I almost didn't get up.  I reset my alarm for 5:30 to skip the early w/o.  I slept for like 3 minutes, then I swear I heard somebody tell me to "get the fuck up".  I have been wide awake since then


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Picked up my other car   $484.29

So now i've got an Audi key to unlock the doors, and a Vee Dub Key to start the car  


well I though it was funny...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi


----------



## BritChick (Dec 3, 2004)

How's your day going Luke?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi


 Where ya been Velvet! 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> How's your day going Luke?


a LOT better now!   

BUSY!  Almost over though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice w/o Luke!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

TX rock


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

WEIRDEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE......


I got invited to this euchre tournament that my buddy's rent's where throwing. I had no idea it was also a freind of the family's 50th Bday  . Turns out they got him a stripper!  a HOT one. I'm not one for big boobs  but wow. I'll have to get the camera-phone pics from my buddy glenn. This girl was like an acrobat, flipping over chairs and grinding her crotch against everybodie's faces in front of their parents  (family event, remember)... It was 'different' to say the least. What an AWESOME time though! 

I'll get the pics   I think she was Russian


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ummmm, yeah. We will need pics LOL. And maybe a phone number


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ummmm, yeah. We will need pics LOL. And maybe a phone number


248 424 9600


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Leg, lower back*

*Squat cage*
155 x 12 x 1
185 x 8 x 1
225 x 4 x 3

*Leg Press*
290 x 1 (changed my mind, Ham's too sore   )

*Leg Ext.*
182.5 x 10 x 4

*Leg Curl*
150 x 8 x 4

*Rotary Calv raise*
290 x 10 x 4

*DL's*
135 x 5 x 1
185 x 2 x 1
205 x 1
255 x 1
305 x 0.5 (nope, not gonna happen  I was seeing' blinking stars when I started coming up.  Must be breathing like a jack ass  )
275 x 1
275 x 1

Got my X-mas shopping done


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

> I was seeing' blinking stars when I started coming up. Must be breathing like a jack ass  )



I see them everytime I deadlift.  That is part of the fun.

Just one questin.....why would you try and work at that intensity and go for singles on a deadlift at the end of a leg workout?  Looking to blow out a disk?  Looking to tear a hammie???


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke, What type of engineering are you working in?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Luke, What type of engineering are you working in?


Sup CMAN!  

I am working in mechanical, automotive, but am no longer a student in mechanical.  I'm in the process of transferring into a Bio program.

So either Tissue or Nueral engineering.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I see them everytime I deadlift. That is part of the fun.
> 
> Just one questin.....why would you try and work at that intensity and go for singles on a deadlift at the end of a leg workout? Looking to blow out a disk? Looking to tear a hammie???


It was a rather soft w/o 

You're right though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Luke, like the new avi. Strong, yet sensitive


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It was a rather soft w/o
> 
> You're right though.




well it can;t be that soft if your hammies were to sore to leg press and then you went to try and do singles on deadlifts.  All I am saying is you gotta be careful with that stuff.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, like the new avi. Strong, yet sensitive


 
God Rock, you make me sound like a new female anti-perspirant


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sup CMAN!
> 
> I am working in mechanical, automotive, but am no longer a student in mechanical. I'm in the process of transferring into a Bio program.
> 
> So either Tissue or Nueral engineering.


Cool, I'm working in Mech engineering, was gonna get a degree for more money, but am making the money now so I have not made progress on the degree. Work in Ammonia refrigeration, pretty fun. See my pics, I have one of me on a compressor.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm working in Mech engineering, was gonna get a degree for more money, but am making the money now so I have not made progress on the degree. Work in Ammonia refrigeration, pretty fun. See my pics, I have one of me on a compressor.


 
I saw it!  


I work for ZF Sachs automotive in suspension/monotubes.....  I get to play with the C6 vette and CTS-V


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> God Rock, you make me sound like a new female anti-perspirant


Hey, you are what you are, LOL. Actually, I only use female anit-perspirant!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, you are what you are, LOL. Actually, I only use female anit-perspirant!


_"Strong enough for a man, PH balanced for Rock"   _


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _"Strong enough for a man, PH balanced for Rock"   _


Haha, Exactly!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well it can;t be that soft if your hammies were to sore to leg press and then you went to try and do singles on deadlifts. All I am saying is you gotta be careful with that stuff.


Nah, still sore from the SLDL's the other day.  I hear you though.   I wasn't thinki'n


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 5, 2004)

*ARMS* *ABS*

*Incline ez bar tri ext. ---> standing EZ bar curl*
[60 x 10 --> 60 x 6] x 5

*Decline ez bar tri ext. *
70 x 10 x 5

*Preacher Curl wide*
70 x 6 x 4

*Preacher Curl Narrow*
60 x 6 x 4

*Reverse Preacher Curl*
50 x 8 x 4

*Hammer Curl --> over head tri ext.*
[45 x 8 ---> 25 x 6] x 5

*Brachio-radialus curl*
35's x 12 x 3

*Hanging knee raises*
12 x 4

*Weighted Crunch*
150 x 10 x 4

I"d like to start doing an 'arms' day, and a 'back/chest' day   An opinions on that?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"d like to start doing an 'arms' day, and a 'back/chest' day   An opinions on that?




sounds cool.

I train chest/back one day and shoulders/arms on another


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice w/o there Luke. What do you like better, Wide or narrow Preacher?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o there Luke. What do you like better, Wide or narrow Preacher?


I like narrow.  I like to have my elbows and shoulders inline


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

I like narrow also. Wide feels weird to me.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Slept through my alarms  (all three of them). I guess i needed a little break.
Back and chest after work. I"m not quite sure how to structure that workout. I'd like to superset most of it.

m1. 3 slices of wheat toast, 23g of whey (burned my eggs  )
m2. Turkey sandw. (8oz of lean turkey, two slices of wheat toast, 1 slices of provalone.)
m3.12oz of chicken, 1.5 cups of brown/ long grain rice.
m4. 16oz of chicken, 1 cup of grean beans, 2 wheat rolls (1/4cup of vanilla ice cream...  they made me )
m5. 12oz of chicken, 1.5 cups of brown/ long grain rice.
m6. 8g of fish oil


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning Luke!! Sounds like you had a good weekend!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke!! Sounds like you had a good weekend!


YO YO YO   Hey SB!  It was 'ok'    Alittle weird 

I'm still pissed off that I got my xmas shopping done   I wanna do more!  

Can I go with you to do your's?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YO YO YO   Hey SB!  It was 'ok'    Alittle weird
> 
> I'm still pissed off that I got my xmas shopping done   I wanna do more!
> 
> Can I go with you to do your's?



SB    What's that mean?

Sure, come along, I dread Christmas Shopping, I hate waiting in line!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I hate waiting in line!


Depends on who you're shopping with


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

WOOOOOHOOOO!  My tri's are SORE.  First time in a LONG time!

So I think I"ll superset Dips with Bent rows today .  I wish I could do some pull ups, but beleive it or not; there's no friggen BAR!  WTF!  Only a bar for assisted P-up'ers.  

So

Dip / bent row
Flatbench / upright row


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> there's no friggen BAR!  WTF!  Only a bar for assisted P-up'ers.


 You can't fold the assistance lever (or whatever it's called) up and out of the way and just use your bodyweight? You can with the one at my gym. Just wondering.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You can't fold the assistance lever (or whatever it's called) up and out of the way and just use your bodyweight? You can with the one at my gym. Just wondering.


No maam, it's one of those 'center towers' for all kindsa assisted compound excersizes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No maam, it's one of those 'center towers' for all kindsa assisted compound excersizes.


 So it's not like one of these?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nope, it's about 5 times the size of that thing.

The step for the assist looks well re-enforced for us fat ass detroitians.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

WOOOHOOOO!  Just won $25 at the company Xmas party


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WOOOHOOOO!  Just won $25 at the company Xmas party


 your party was today? now?

 (oh and congrats!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

YEA!  It was GREAT fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Any strippers there?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Any strippers there?!?


Just me


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ha'come I find girls that 'don't' speak english more attractive


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

*First time trying a chest/back day*

Good morning  Ok, I need a shave  

m1. 2 FF egg pita's toasted with nat. PB -3g of ester creatine
m2. a banana, 53g of whey, 1 cup of oats
m3. *7oz of heavily battered deep fried cod, a baked sweet potatoe, a wheat roll  (SHAME ON ME   )*
m4.
m5.
m6.

Weight: 172lbs
Water @ (7:41am)- 1.25 gallons 



*Back and chest (45 minutes)*

*DIPS*
6 x 2

*Flat Bench*
135 x 12
155 x 10
185 x 8

*Flat db bench ---> Bent Row*
[55's x 10---> 70 x 8] x 1
[65's x 8---> 80 x 8] x 2
[60's x 8---> 80 x 6] x 2

*Seated Row ---> Dips*
[130 x 6---> 6] x 1
[110 x 8--->6] x 3
[110 x *7--->3*] x 1 (completely failed)

*Inline db Press(15 degrees) ---> Upright Row*
[55's x 8---> 60 x 10] x 2
[60's x 6--->70 x 7] x 1
[60's x 6--->60 x 8] x 1

*Kneeling rope pull downs*
140 x 10 x 4


It was interesting  Although I seriously felt like I was going to get sick there during the seated rows. I was fighting hard to keep my m1. down  Here two hr's later I still have a little chest and back pump   I kinda like it. 

I scheduled a session with one of the PT's.... "cherri".  So that's on the 18th of this month at 11am. I have no idea what to think about that  I hope to learn lotsa good stuff  I'm really looki'n forward to it!

I found out that I cannot start at my new school (got accepted) until August of 2005  They don't allow students to start new programs with them during the spring terms . So I guess I have another 6-7 months of trying to put money together. I plan on moving out there (chick-a-go) in June-July. I'm excited, but i'm not sure what to do in the mean time. I need a job closer to where I live. I'm spending *$450* in gas a month right now  I was thinking maybe a job at a starbucks or something  as long as I could get more than 45hr's a week I woudln't care. they actually almost pay comparable to what I make right now...

I also got screwed by my Private loan lender... now I have to start repayment on my loans, since I'll be out of school for a bit'  So starting this month I owe a minimum payment of $190/mo for the rest of my life  (not really the rest of my life, but further than I can see ahead in my future :/ )

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Good morning  Ok, I need a shave
> 
> m1. 2 FF egg pita's toasted with nat. PB -3g of ester creatine
> m2. a banana, 53g of whey, 1 cup of oats
> ...


Nice Wo !   A PR and almost losing your M1 !   Now thats intensity


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Gary


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I fuqq'ed up.  

I got conned into eating Fish and chips.  It was good for about a minute.

I physically feel ill.  I have to run to the pisser again


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I fuqq'ed up.
> 
> I got conned into eating Fish and chips.  It was good for about a minute.
> 
> I physically feel ill.  I have to run to the pisser again



Yucky I don't like fish and chips...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too greasy     You got conned eh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I fuqq'ed up.
> 
> I got conned into eating Fish and chips.  It was good for about a minute.
> 
> I physically feel ill.  I have to run to the pisser again


 CONNED?? How does one get CONNED into eating something? Did they blindfold you and tell you it was a grilled turkey breast, and told you to dig in? How do you mean CONNED?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yucky I don't like fish and chips...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too greasy  You got conned eh?


I'm really easy  All you have to do is say "HEY LOOK!  It's chicken and brown rice  "

I'll take a bite before even looking 


I actually didn't eat the 'chips'  I had a baked sweet potatoe and a wheat roll :


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I learned my lesson :/  and everybody in the surrounding cubes is also learning my lesson


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CONNED?? How does one get CONNED into eating something? Did they blindfold you and tell you it was a grilled turkey breast, and told you to dig in? How do you mean CONNED?


pretty close


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I learned my lesson :/  and everybody in the surrounding cubes is also learning my lesson


 Tom Ashard.  hahahahahahahahA (is that the right name?)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tom Ashard. hahahahahahahahA (is that the right name?)


HOLY SHITE (no pun intended) you're GOOD!  Yes, actually I made that comment already today.

I was in the stahl, no joke,  making beautiful music when somebody burst in and I just pictured them covering their nose....  Then it happened.  Somebody knocked on the stahl and said "TOM, is that you? "


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHITE (no pun intended) you're GOOD!


 WHY DO PEOPLE GET SURPRISED WHEN I REMEMBER THINGS? Do you all think I don't listen?!?!! Hahahahahahaha!



> Yes, actually I made that comment already today.
> 
> I was in the stahl, no joke, making beautiful music when somebody burst in and I just pictured them covering their nose.... Then it happened. Somebody knocked on the stahl and said "TOM, is that you? "


 That's fucking hilarious. hahahahahaha! Did you say, "Why yes. yes it is. This is tom ashard. Please go away."


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHY DO PEOPLE GET SURPRISED WHEN I REMEMBER THINGS? Do you all think I don't listen?!?!! Hahahahahahaha!


Apparently 



			
				GG said:
			
		

> That's fucking hilarious. hahahahahaha! Did you say, "Why yes. yes it is. This is tom ashard. Please go away."


Nope, I said ... "no sir, my name is GoalGetter and I ate way too much Broccoli. Please forgive me."


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

What should I buy at Target for $25?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Target rocks.

25 bucks is like 2 cd's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I can get music off the internet though  

I guess that's an isle worth going down though 

I need to blow this gift card, and i've already got my xmas shopping done


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

What's up buddy?!? Nice w/o today.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What should I buy at Target for $25?



I buy my muscle t's there, and boxers.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's up buddy?!? Nice w/o today.


Thanks  I had fun 




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I buy my muscle t's there, and boxers.


 
now THAT is a good idea   Thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

So I made a Stew yesterday, and another 8 cups of brown rice 

Stews got sliced tomatoes (a first for me), sweet potatoes, tomatoe paste, but mostly chicken. It's more like a stew sauce for chicken  It came out kick ass though 

I also ordered some new whey. I got 1Kg of ON procomplex (rocky road). It looked good  


m1.(6:30) 2 cups of brown rice, 8 oz of chicken
m2.(8:30) a banana, 12oz of chicken, 2 cups of stew
m3. (11:30) 3oz of vegatable noodles, 6oz of chicken, 1oz of green onion, 1oz of carrots, 1oz of crushed peanuts, 1 small cayanne pepper
m4. (3:15)  7g of fish oil, 1.5 cups of brown rice, 12oz of chicken
m5. (PWO) 46g of protein, 1/2 cup of oats
m.6 (7:00)  3oz of vegatable noodles, 6oz of chicken, 1oz of green onion, 1oz of carrots, 1oz of crushed peanuts, 1 small cayanne pepper
m7. (8:30) 3g of fish oil 46g of protein


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds yummy, send some my way please 

Mornin Lukey


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy, send some my way please
> 
> Mornin Lukey


Ok , I"ve got a *TON* of xmas gifts going out in the mail today. You think it'll make it in a brown paper bag?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes..if you tape it well and make proper labels...so what did you get me?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes..if you tape it well and make proper labels...so what did you get me?


Legos


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

I wont be posting for a couple of days.  If you need me, i'll be in the "women of Walmart" thread


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Arms*

*Close grip bench*
135 x 12 x 2

*Preacher Curl ez bar (3 seconds on the negative)*
60 x 6 x 2 (wide)
60 x 6 x 2 (narrow)
60 x 6 x 2 (reverse)

*Incline Tri ext (ez bar)---> Ez bar curl*
[60x10-->60 x 6] x 4

*Decline Tri ext (ez bar)---> Hamer Curls*
[*70x8-->30's x 8*] x 4 (Intense forearm pump, was having trouble holdin' on to the db's  10lbs more than before on the tri ext's.) 

*Concentrated curl---> over head single arm tri ext*
[30x 10---> 25 x 8]x 2
*[30x 10---> 25 x 8]x 1 *Pretty much all partial. Total failure

*Cable tri press down (rope)---> db brachio-curls*
[120x14--->30's x 8]x 1
[140x8--->30's x 6]x 3

*Single arm cable tri ext*
30 x 8 x 3

*Decline Crunches*
20 x 3

Duratoin: 65 minutes
water: 1.25 gallons
3g of CEE


Rather bland w/o  . Nothing exciting. I had lots of intensity, and I blew out my bi's really early. 

TONS of people in the gym. I"m still not used to that 

My arms are still shaking .


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

and i'm weighing in at 173   This is the most i've ever weighed without being on some PH/PS 

And I dont feel particularly fat yet


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn, your so fat.

Did I miss something?  Why is there more people at the gym than usual?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your so fat.
> 
> Did I miss something? Why is there more people at the gym than usual?


   ..._ "you're"_...


Hey buddy. New gym. I'm at a powerhouse now, instead of the engineering schools' rec center  HUGE DIFFERENCE.

This powerhouse is 65 minutes closer to me  So I go there before work occassionally.

But, beleive it or not, the equipment at the rec center was nicer . I still go there for leg days


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

If you notice, I never use proper punctuation


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Studying to be a doctor?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Pharmacist.  You should see how sloppy my handwriting is


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pharmacist. You should see how sloppy my handwriting is


You're gonna be a kick ass pharmacist  

I've gotten some scripts that I swear were signed by somebodies feet.  Damn those guys are good


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Delts, lower back, traps*

*m1. 8oz of stew, 8oz of chicken, 2 slices of wheat bread*
*m2. 46g of whey, 1/2 cup of oats 12oz of coffee*
*m.3 2 cups of rice, 12 oz of chicken*
*m4. ceasar salad, 1/2 tsp of dressing, 1oz of parmesan cheese, 1 pita*
*m5. *
*m.6 *
*m.7 46g of whey, 1 cup of oats*


*Bent Lateral raises*
30's x 10 x 3

*Military Press*
95 x 12 
115 x 10 x 2
135 x 8 x 2
95 x 11 *(failed)*

*Arnie press'*
30's x 10 x 4

*Front Raises*
20's x 10 x 4

*Cable Lateral raises*
20 x 10 x 4

*SLDL *
95 x 14 x 1
115 x 14 x 1
135 x 10 x 1
155 x 8 x 1
135 x 10 x 1

*Shrugs*
135 x 12 x 5

Duration: 45 minutes
Water: 0.5 gallon
2g of CEE
Pre Work out stimulant (1 capsule of Lipo 6)
Synephrine 10mg
Yohimbe 1mg
Caffeine 100mg

The back hyper ext. machine was missing... WTF! Pre work out stim didn't do much of anything  It was worth a shot though. I don't wanna take any more than that. Delts feel great. No pinching this time    My arms are still twitching 1.5 hr's later.

I'm starting to really enjoy being able to shower right after a work out  

I still can't get over how Dime Bag Darrel died :/


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice lifts... 

Is there a powerhouse in NB ??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes sir.

Although it's the "new baltimore" powerhouse, I beleive it's in chesterfield   Go figure.  Are you around NB?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yes sir.
> 
> Although it's the "new baltimore" powerhouse, I beleive it's in chesterfield   Go figure.  Are you around NB?



No - I'm about 1 1/2 hours west of you.   (Commerce Township)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No - I'm about 1 1/2 hours west of you. (Commerce Township)


Everybody is west of me. I'm the only one that drives west to go to work. I guess you can't get much more east than AB/NB

Do you launch your boat in AB? I must've went to Strawberry island a couple dozen times last summer  . My buddy has a kick ass Baja 254.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Everybody is west of me. I'm the only one that drives west to go to work. I guess you can't get much more east than AB/NB
> 
> Do you launch your boat in AB? I must've went to Strawberry island a couple dozen times last summer  . My buddy has a kick ass Baja 254.



You're right about everybody living West of you.   I never launched my boat there.

Strawberry island is fun.    That's a huge party all the time 

I live on an inland lake "Commerce Lake".     I spend most of time on the sandbar on my lake.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're right about everybody living West of you. I never launched my boat there.
> 
> Strawberry island is fun. That's a huge party all the time
> 
> I live on an inland lake "Commerce Lake". I spend most of time on the sandbar on my lake.


God that sounds like fun.  I work in troy, about an hour west of where I live


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> God that sounds like fun.  I work in troy, about an hour west of where I live



Getting to Troy blows.....I spent the last three days there in a training class over by the mall.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Getting to Troy blows.....I spent the last three days there in a training class over by the mall.


Tell me about it!  I drive to troy from NB everyday all the way up 16 mile (big beaver road  )  It's a 90 minute drive 

I'm with-in walking distance of Somerset   There's this really cute girl at the Starbucks in the food court that I like to visit during lunch time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Tell me about it!  I drive to troy from NB everyday all the way up 16 mile (big beaver road  )  It's a 90 minute drive
> 
> I'm with-in walking distance of Somerset   There's this really cute girl at the Starbucks in the food court that I like to visit during lunch time



You just wanted to type "BEAVER"   

There are always cute girls at Somerset...........Cute girl and Starbucks - lasts a good combination for you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You just wanted to type "BEAVER"
> 
> There are always cute girls at Somerset...........Cute girl and Starbucks - lasts a good combination for you


 
Actually!  We call 'big beaver' .... "Giant twat" around here 

Yes, cute girls....

I need to get a job at Starbucks! lmao.  A free lb of coffee a week, AND tuition re-embursment!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Did you graduate from Anchor Bay ??   I heard they built a huge school there.   I played against Anchor Bay in high school sports.  (Back in the late 80's)    I went to East Detroit High.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yea, I graduated from AB.  But I missed the new school by one year (story of my life).  It IS huge!  I beleive it's the largest school in the state.  It's twice the size of Dakota!  It has two Gynasium's  and a banked track around the 2nd floor that's just amazing 

I have a little sister there.  They really NEEDED the new school!  It came just in time too!  I graduated in 2002 and the HS had 1,300 students.  Now in 2004, the school holds 2,750 kids.  And it's still expanding.  They are building an additional wing onto the place 

But if you ask me, the area is going down hill FAST.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, I graduated from AB.  But I missed the new school by one year (story of my life).  It IS huge!  I beleive it's the largest school in the state.  It's twice the size of Dakota!  It has two Gynasium's  and a banked track around the 2nd floor that's just amazing
> 
> I have a little sister there.  They really NEEDED the new school!  It came just in time too!  I graduated in 2002 and the HS had 1,300 students.  Now in 2004, the school holds 2,750 kids.  And it's still expanding.  They are building an additional wing onto the place
> 
> But if you ask me, the area is going down hill FAST.




Damn - that is HUGE!!    I fell old now when you say you graduated in 2002


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn - that is HUGE!! I fell old now when you say you graduated in 2002


 
Why 

I get reminded daily that i'm a'Young'n'


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Anchor Bay High School








http://www.guardianelectric.com/MVC-788X.JPG  (big)



HAHAHA, I did a google images search of "anchor bay High School"  and it threw me a pic of my buddy Glenn...






He wrestles for MSU.  I think he's around 175 ish at 5'8.5".  I've seen him bench 350 like it's his job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why
> 
> I get reminded daily that i'm a'Young'n'




Nothin' wrong with being young


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 9, 2004)

Class of 98 babyyee..




Im old.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Class of 98 babyyee..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 '94   I'm gonna go crawl in a hole now....


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> '94  I'm gonna go crawl in a hole now....


GG, I'm afraid that hole isn't quite deep enough yet.

Class of 2006.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke -- My highschool has just under 5,000 kids in it.  There was no room to build a new even bigger school, so they split it up as a West and East Campus.

The West Campus (the new one) holds only the freshman class at about 1000-1250 kids and the East Campus holds the other 3500-3750.

The school has four floors and a basement.  It is nearly impossible to walk up the stairs from the basement to the fourth floor without being late to your class.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> GG, I'm afraid that hole isn't quite deep enough yet.
> 
> Class of 2006.


 I could be your mother. 

 Ok not really. not unless i had you when i was 8. But still...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I could be your mother.
> 
> Ok not really. not unless i had you when i was 8. But still...


There are pregnant girls in my highschool that are like 15-17.  I can only imagine what it would be like being pregnant at age 8


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

That's Sick SOX  

Hey, my pro complex "rocky road" came.  It kicks ASS  I didn't know it also has "egg" protein in it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

I decided to use my $25 Target gift card to pick up a copy of 'body for life'


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

The one with all the recipes?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> The one with all the recipes?


NO 

But thanks for rubbing it it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Class of 98 babyyee..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes You ARE!  

Freak'in DINOSAUR!


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

Then personally I think you wasted the gift card & bought something that you already have enough info on


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's Sick SOX


Wrong emoticon.  Not exactly the reaction I was looking for.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yes You ARE!
> 
> Freak'in DINOSAUR!





  Class of '89 - and still lookin' fine   

I wonder what class GW is ??


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Then personally I think you wasted the gift card & bought something that you already have enough info on


 i agree.  And i can tell you from experience. You already know what's in the BFL book, unless you plan to do the challenge (in which case you should read the book in case you win and they call and talk to you, you should know what they say in it). The recipe book (Eating for Life) at least is a bunch of meals, clean meals, and ideas, and cooking guidelines. Can you take it back and exchange it?

 Also on the Eating for LIfe website, you can get the nutritional information for all the meals in the book.

 Anyway...

 And while we're on the topic of cookbooks, the best cookbook for the lifestyle most of us here are leading is actually Stella's Kitchen. Here's the website. AWESOME recipes, even for shakes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Then personally I think you wasted the gift card & bought something that you already have enough info on


It was either that or a sweater and a pair of socks 

About wasting my gift card, I actually enjoyed reading the story about the guy that got shot and later got HIV    I picked up the book more for the motivational appeal.  

I already have tons of reciepes that I can't make use of :/


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

ok


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Woohoo... it's Friday!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> ok


You don't beleive me?  (You shouldn't) 

It wouldn't be the first time I wasted money though . 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... it's Friday!


Don't make it sound like i'm not working tomorrow or anything   I have to put in OT to make up for the $0.71 I blew on that BFL book


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

No, I believe you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> No, I believe you


I have a purple dog named jesus too


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke, there is no reason why I should not believe you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke, there is no reason why I should not believe you


This is true 

I'm a good guy


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

I dont see why people have to lie in their own journal(s).. thats why I believe you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I dont see why people have to lie in their own journal(s).. thats why I believe you


Ok, my dog's name isn't jesus.  And he's black.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You don't beleive me?  (You shouldn't)
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time I wasted money though .
> 
> ...



Well to tell ya the truth my weekends and weekdays are much the same, tomorrow I am in school all day too... but there is just something about Fridays that makes me happy! lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well to tell ya the truth my weekends and weekdays are much the same, tomorrow I am in school all day too... but there is just something about Fridays that makes me happy! lol


Well then, I wish I could make 'every' day friday


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well then, I wish I could make 'every' day friday


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

My arms and traps are INCREDIBLY sore   I love it.

It's been awhile since I felt this good


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Class of '89 - and still lookin' fine
> 
> I wonder what class GW is ??


I'm in a class of my own  

1973 Baby !!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm in a class of my own
> 
> 1973 Baby !!!!!


 Jesus. i wasn't even born yet.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jesus. i wasn't even born yet.


Hey He was validictorian that year !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 1973 Baby !!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm in a class of my own
> 
> 1973 Baby !!!!!


 1973 was the year I got my cherry poped.  Also my first trip on micro dot.  Little purple ones.  I played ping-pong in a basement under a blacklight for two hours.  Sorry don't mean to whore up your journal bro ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jesus. i wasn't even born yet.


 Hahahah GG is stil a ute!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hahahah GG is stil a ute!


 I will try to remain a ute as long as possible! hahahahahaha!

 (I can't even believe that I knew what you meant right away! hahahahahahaha!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hahahah GG is stil a ute!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I will try to remain a ute as long as possible! hahahahahaha!
> 
> (I can't even believe that I knew what you meant right away! hahahahahahaha!)


 Call me a simple man but "My Cousin Vinnie" is still  one of my favorite movies


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

I hope I'm being a good host 
Would anybody care for some potatoe chips?  dip?


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Man luke , what do you do all day , youre always online bro ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Man luke , what do you do all day , youre always online bro ?


Lots've stuff with Excell, writing reports, requests... you know :/

I'm gonna be on ALOT less starting pretty soon.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Got stuck on the E-way for 2 hr's.  A semi pan-caked a little car


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Got stuck on the E-way for 2 hr's.  A semi pan-caked a little car



Gotta love I-94


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Gotta love I-94


Right AT my fuckin exit


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Right AT my fuckin exit



I'm guessing you exit at 23 Mile Rd  ???  

Bummer!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you exit at 23 Mile Rd ???
> 
> Bummer!!!!


Nope, richmond new haven (26 mile)... it was backed up past m59 though 

fuckers maledetti della madre del dio.  Nessuno sa guidare più.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nope, richmond new haven (26 mile)... it was backed up past m59 though
> 
> fuckers maledetti della madre del dio.  Nessuno sa guidare più.



You are way up there


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You are way up there


 
Anchor Bay, about a mile from the 'beach'


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Morning Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Morning Rock!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Have a great day Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

YOU TOO!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Arms, abs*

*Preacher, ez bar*
70 x 8 x 2
60 x 8 x 2

*Incline tri ext (ez bar) ---> ez bar curl*
[60 x 8-->60 x 6] x 4

*Decline tri ext (ez bar) *
70 x 8 x 4

*Hamer Curl---> over head single arm tri ext*
[45's x 8---> 25 x 6] x 3

*Cable tri ext (rope)*
140 x 10 x 4
*150 x 7 (Failed)*

*Weighted Cruches*
150 x 10 x 4

*Decline Crunches* 
bw + 45 x 20 x 2

Santa was walking around the gym. He had some !HOT! helpers too! WHOA  (little mini skirts  )

I had no idea santa had 22+ inch arms and was about 5'8"


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 11, 2004)

whats up luke


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Cool Hand!
Was'sup!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> whats up luke


Hey camaro.  Ha'come I have more posts than you   I need to buy a membership already.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Cool Hand!
> Was'sup!


I was thinking that I'd love to try some HIT, but I never have a spotter


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Your only doing one set for HIT. Just grab someone for that one set.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

i dont' like talking to people in the gym


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i dont' like talking to people in the gym


Back to ruining your journal with non BB related material   There is a woman in my new gym that made conversation with me one of the first nights I was there. She's super nice and I was impressed by her b/c I thought she was 25 or so and competed in figure. She looks great! Then she tells me she has 4 teenagers and will be 40 this month   Well now that we chat here and there, it's cool but the other night she talked to me so much that she chatted right through my whole ab session and I ended up doing a whopping 4 leg lifts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Back to ruining your journal with non BB related material  There is a woman in my new gym that made conversation with me one of the first nights I was there. She's super nice and I was impressed by her b/c I thought she was 25 or so and competed in figure. She looks great! Then she tells me she has 4 teenagers and will be 40 this month  Well now that we chat here and there, it's cool but the other night she talked to me so much that she chatted right through my whole ab session and I ended up doing a whopping 4 leg lifts.


yea   That's why I don't like talking to people too much.  I'll wear headphones, even if they aren't plugged in 

I especially don't like talking to people in the locker room.  I was thinking about starting a list of things you do not want said to you in the locker room.


Hey aren't those the boxers your wore yesterday?
Wow, you're really developing some muscle in your groin area
would you mind soaping my back?
shit, I dropped my soap
You've got alot of hair on your hair for somebody of your age  
ect.  
Chest/Back

*Flat bench DB press*
50's x 12 x 1
60's x 10 x 2
65's x 6 x 1
75's x 4 x 2

*Flat bench press---> laying row*
[155 x 12--->90 x 12] x 2
[175 x 8---> *125 x 8*] x 2

*Incline DB press(45 degrees) ---> bent row (ez bar)*
[55's x 8---> 110 x 10] x 2
[65's x 6---> 110 x 8] x 2

*Incline Press(45 degrees)*
155 x 10 x 4

*Seated row*
110 x 12 x 4 
I know that doesn't sound like much, but that machine is whacked.  That feels like 240lbs+ on the center tower or the fly cable machine 

*upright rows (like a 10 degree bend  )*
135 x 10 x 2
*155 x 6 x 2*


I felt great .  Cute girl at the juice bar made me a "sexy peach" fruit drink afterward  .  She want to make me something with peanut butter.  I proceeded to tell her how much I love peanut butter, but wouldn't eat it right now   Now she thinks im' a nut   Oh, and that 'peanut butter' post work out shake, is called a "muscle builde"


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

For some reason, my chest and lats are changing shape.    I swear, they look alittle bit different every day.  My weight isn't changing though   Could my rib cage be shifting or something?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, didn't expect shutupntra1n in here, LOL. I ask for spots all the time, but I don't talk to the people. Stop complaining and just do it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

ok


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm trying to out-do Luke that's all Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'm trying to out-do Luke that's all Rock.


Oh, I see. Well let it begin then!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. Well let it begin then!


This is where I ruine his journal and he  

 jk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This is where I ruine his journal and he
> 
> jk


Well ok, that's fine. Just don't come after me alright!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Nahhh he apologized and I finally feel Luke has balls to do that... well at least one nut that I know of


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke's a good guy. You guys never shoulda fought in the first place.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Well I am a lover not a figher. I tried to convince him to make love not war


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm sure it didn't take much with you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah it was about 700 miles of convincing.   Okay now I'm clogging up this journal like a large tird and too much toilet paper


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah it was about 700 miles of convincing.  Okay now *I'm* clogging up this journal like* a large tird and too much toilet paper*


ooooh baby   lets make love right now!  


I have to warn you, I lost my other nut in the war


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

That's okay. Given my relationships have mostly consisted of juice bags, you will fit right in


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

girlyman said:
			
		

> That's okay. Given my relationships have mostly consisted of juice bags, you will fit right in


Okkkkkay m1t girl


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Okkkkkay m1t girl


Stand back, she's gonna blow!!!! LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Stand back, she's gonna blow!!!! LOL.


 
She hasn't read it yet, we have plently of time to hide


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> She hasn't read it yet, we have plently of time to hide


LOL, your in for a world of hurt me thinks!    You know that 'roid rage!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, your in for a world of hurt me thinks!   You know that 'roid rage!!!


If you're holding 25lbs of water, do you think you need to drink any 



j/k lis, you know we love ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I especially don't like talking to people in the locker room.  I was thinking about starting a list of things you do not want said to you in the locker room.
> 
> 
> Hey aren't those the boxers your wore yesterday?
> ...




I don't think I like your gym, brotha...WAY too liberal....


I always work out alone myeslf. If u read my journal..you will find out what happened w/ my last experience wtih a spotter...
But ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'd read your journal more often, but it lowers my self-esteem.  Too many pretty ladies hitting on you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd read your journal more often, but it lowers my self-esteem.  Too many pretty ladies hitting on you


Tell me about it. Mike's the pimp of IM, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

I really can't believe Lis let you off the hook and forgave you that easily for offering her advice! Blows my mind.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey, dont' start stuff.  I also called her fat and arrogant.

To be honest though, i'm jealous of her being 'not afraid' to jump into bulking.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hey, dont' start stuff.  I also called her fat and arrogant.
> 
> To be honest though, i'm jealous of her being 'not afraid' to jump into bulking.


And about starting stuff, sorry...that's just my role on IM


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

you jerk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> you jerk


Thank you, LOL. And with that I edit


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd read your journal more often, but it lowers my self-esteem.  Too many pretty ladies hitting on you





			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd read your journal more often, but it lowers my self-esteem.  Too many pretty ladies hitting on you



oh stop...yo're gonna make me all misty eyed...


Actually...the person y'all need to watch out for is our 'Wonder from down under" Rissole!
That dude is pimp! He gets all the women swooning over his ripply musculy self...the bastard...I hate him...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

yea, but his dollar is worth less than ours.  He couldn't afford to take out american women


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

He and I have talked...he's got that full aussie accent going on..bet the women would take HIM out....
Ok..enuf talknig about guys..let's talk about.....women....yeah.....
Kinda funny, this cute girl came up to me at work last night. She used to be a regular WAY back when...forgot her name. She mentioned about liking me since way back when and too bad I had a fiancee..
What? I don't ave one of those enymore?
REALLY?!?!?!?! 
SO...I think I have a date coming..


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> He and I have talked...he's got that full aussie accent going on..bet the women would take HIM out....
> Ok..enuf talknig about guys..let's talk about.....women....yeah.....
> Kinda funny, this cute girl came up to me at work last night. She used to be a regular WAY back when...forgot her name. She mentioned about liking me since way back when and too bad I had a fiancee..
> What? I don't ave one of those enymore?
> ...


You lucky ass 

I told this girl at starbucks that she's the reason i'm addicted to coffee  (IT"S TRUE!)  I just had to order something from there the first time I saw her.  Here 20 million grande coffees later, I had the courage.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

that could be considered stalking...

So...did y'all talk? Any phone #'s exchanged?
Kinda funny, there is this guy that is also a bouncer at the club. He's the kind of guy you hate.
Tall, lean, blond, good looking, surfer type. 
Problem:Shy as hell.
He has more problems talking to women than I do...
People never belive me, but I am actually kind of shy..around women...The club has actually helped me..in that I have no pressure. I can walk up ask how they are doing, their names, etc...and then walk away...stay if it seems to go anywhere. 


BTW: my favorite flavor is: White chocalate mocha...very good. Very not good 4 you though..

Bout finishing up w/my cooking and jump into shower for work....house smells...great...

Tomorrow is Club Christmas party...at the owner's country bar. I'm wanting to do some two stepping with a couple of the waitresses....
Have a great night!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

AHHH, he has the 'luke' disorder


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

You dork, I didn't mean you're a juicebag


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You dork, I didn't mean you're a juicebag


well, you said i'd fit right in 

ooooooooo, because of my testicular canundrum 



Fitting into a 'juice bag' would that make me _"pulp" _


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AHHH, he has the 'luke' disorder


maybe...but this guy is good looking...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke, 

nice wo.  Great job on the upright rows


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe...but this guy is good looking...


  lucky bastard


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke,
> 
> nice wo. Great job on the upright rows


....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Strong man luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

It was a good day for pulling


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Welp, i've got a cold 

I've also really cut back my water intake (to about 1.5 gal. a day from 2.5).  I wanted to see if it was the 2.5gal a day that was causing my lips to chap like the mojave desert 

30 minutes of cardio and some abs tomorrow.

I'd really like to setup up an HIT program


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Take 2 of everything in the med cabinet in your house and suck it up


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Take 2 of everything in the med cabinet in your house and suck it up


Shall I call you in the morning Dr. Bitch


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Shall I call you in the morning Dr. Bitch


  It's Ms. Dr. Bitch to you Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

u too? I am almost out of service here...no gym today...for the fact that I would be draining my immune system AND gym ettiquette reasons...
I just bought a shat load of stuff from the store: Eccinacia (SP) vit, C, sudafed severe cold...1/2 gallon of OJ...
gonna go to the Club Christmas party in a while...(couple waitresses I wanna 2-step with) then back home...take a shot of Nyquil and go back to bed...
feel better, bro!

2.5 gallins in a day? HTF can u do that? Damn! I am lucky to put down one...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I drink a gallon during my w/o alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

That sucks Luke. Hope you feel better, sounds like alot of people are starting to get sick now. So you wanna do HIT huh?!? It's a great program, are you alright with only an hour in the gym a week?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sucks Luke. Hope you feel better, sounds like alot of people are starting to get sick now. So you wanna do HIT huh?!? It's a great program, are you alright with only an hour in the gym a week?



Don't scare him already


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's a great program, are you alright with only an hour in the gym a week?


No, i'm not    But after reading that that's how Sergio Oliva trained   Although he also used Dianabol and Deca, which I also do not want to use


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't scare him already


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>



I slowly worked my way into HIT - going from a  Push/Pull/Legs routine with about 15 sets per workout into a modified HIT with 8-10 sets per workout to find my 'ideal weights' then reduced it to 4 - 5 sets per workout after about two weeks.

Good Luck setting up a program -   YM   

Let me know if I can help


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks man   I think I'll probably take you up on that


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

*HI*​


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *HI*​


*HI*​


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning


All I get is a wave


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Haven't been posting meals lately, but this is what they pretty much look like everyday anyway 

*Today*
m1. 28g of whey, 3 slices of wheat, 3tsp of nat. PB
m2. 12oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice
m3. 55g of whey 1/2 cup of oats, 2 bananas
m4. 12oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice 1 cup of broccoli
m5. 55g whey 1 cup of oats
m6. 6oz of spaghetti, 2 tsp of sauce, 4oz of lean ground beef

*Water*
Between 1-2 gallons right now.

*daily suppelments*
2-3g of CEE 
1g of ginkgo
1g of tribulus
2 multis'
an ester C

_(im' about to swap the CEE for a regular monohydrate though)_


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> All I get is a wave


At least she stopped by your journal, I'm not worth it LOL!

Why are you swapping CEE?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At least she stopped by your journal, I'm not worth it LOL!
> 
> Why are you swapping CEE?!?


Too expensive for my tastes 

I'd rather get 2 kilo's of mono for $30


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Did you like the CEE though?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Did you like the CEE though?


I don't know if I've used it long enough   I seem to respond better to nox3, beleive it or not.


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Luke


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At least she stopped by your journal, I'm not worth it LOL!
> ?!?


me neither! Guess we don't rate, rock....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Luke


HEY sara!  Are ya gonna be on aim later?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me neither! Guess we don't rate, rock....


  she is probably still writing posts for you two.  They are like 10 pages long I bet, so they haven't shown up yet 

But me, I get a 'wave'


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Delts traps abs cardio*

*warm up*
lateral raises 20 x 6 x 1
front raises 20 x 6 x 1
Standing behind head BB press 45 x 20 and 65 x 20


*Military Press DB*
40's x 14 x 1
45's x 8 x 3

*Military Press*
*135 x 10 x 2*
115 x 11 x 2
95 x 14 x 1

*Arnold Press*
*35 x 8 x 2*
30 x 8 x 2

*Bent Lateral raises *
30 x 8 x 1
25 x 8 x 2

*Front raises*
25 x 8 x 2
20 x 8 x 2

*Cable lateral raise*
20 x 6 x 3 (up in 1 second, 4 sec negative)

*Leaning (45 degrees) Cable lateral raise*
20 x 6 x 3 (up in 1 second, 4 sec negative)

*Shrugs*
135 x 14 x 1
155 x 14 x 1
185 x 10 x 1
*205 x 6 x 1*

*Weighted Crunches*
150 x 14 x 3

*Cadrio*
20 minutes jogging on the tread.  
2.7 miles  

The jog was fun   I forgot how much I like jogging!  I felt good today.  I think i'm about over the cold.  I would like to attempt heavier military press' but nobody was around   Only a bunch of cute girls on the treads and stairs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

Good shoulder/trap workout!!

What about HIT ??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I used to like running, untill I got heavy, and it hurts now lol

Nice PR's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good shoulder/trap workout!!
> 
> What about HIT ??


i'd love to start, not sure how to approach it  

I actually wanted to make a step towards it tomorrow morning.  What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I used to like running, untill I got heavy, and it hurts now lol
> 
> Nice PR's.


You still mad at me P


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey!
Nice workout...what's with that behind the neck shat? Stop that! You know that puts an abnormal amount of stress on the rotators! 
Don't make me get Andy to drive over there and run you down with her car!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> Nice workout...what's with that behind the neck shat? Stop that! You know that puts an abnormal amount of stress on the rotators!
> Don't make me get Andy to drive over there and run you down with her car!


Just strething 

I wouldn't use any serious weight like that   I promise


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You still mad at me P



No.. I was having a bad day yesterday, and just didnt feel like being the 'brunt' of jokes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No.. I was having a bad day yesterday, and just didnt feel like being the 'brunt' of jokes.


So how did today go?  

Can I start making jokes about you again


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

but..today's a different day?
Good: here goes:
Me, luke and jake were walking along a dirt road one day. We heard something and looked into a field, where we saw a sheep caught in a fence. I said:
Man, I wish that was my girfreind caught up in the fence like that..the things I would do...
Luke said the same.
Jake, said: Man, I just wish it was dark...
buh dum BAH! (Rim shot)
Was'sup, Jake!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So how did today go?
> 
> Can I start making jokes about you again



No.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No.


 why are you being abused here? did i miss something?? 

 Don't mess with jake or i'll kick your ass!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why are you being abused here? did i miss something??
> 
> Don't mess with jake or i'll kick your ass!!!!


Oh, shut up   it's just tough love


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why are you being abused here? did i miss something??
> 
> Don't mess with jake or i'll kick your ass!!!!


as long as you kiss-n-make-up....
bring it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as long as you kiss-n-make-up....
> bring it!


 who's kissing and making up?? I'm not kissing any of you boys! that's too much for me to handle! hahhahaahha


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as long as you kiss-n-make-up....
> bring it!


nah, screw that!  First thing she posts in my journal in weeks is that she's gonna "kick my ass".  Some freind


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nah, screw that!  First thing she posts in my journal in weeks is that she's gonna "kick my ass".  Some freind


 oh the drama.... break out the violins...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> who's kissing and making up?? I'm not kissing any of you boys! that's too much for me to handle! hahhahaahha


then u don't get to kick the booty!
nya -nya!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

What do you think mike, I spent about 4 hours lighting, taking, editing and cropping this pic to make it just right.

Good enough to eat? 

I figured I'd frame it and give it to a good freind christmas  

I didnt even get to eat any of it   My sisters attacked it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks good...hence my weighing 205 instead..of my 185...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what's happening to me! Lately I'm just SO pissed off that i've been such a poor judge of character. It's about time to move, and move on. I can't wait to be able to start over again at a new school in a new program.  To bad I have to wait so freaki'n long 

That, and i'm tired of being the nice guy. (except for toward Premier  ) WTF. EVERYBODY abuses the nice guy; even the most sweet looking people


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>





Where's my vino at?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm drinking it!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe, not going to share?


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

I would go with the Low carb margeritas


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm going to stick with my water, but i'll look for some cheese


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Mom bought me some Low carb margerita for christmas...since she knows Im not a big fan of hard liquor, beer and like the taste of lemonade


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Mom bought me some Low carb margerita for christmas...since she knows Im not a big fan of hard liquor, beer and like the taste of lemonade


 
  only beer i really care for is Guiness, which I guess is more of a 'stout'.


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck with the competition bro, hope you blow 'em away.


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Beer   

respect to everyone who Loves Beer


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey man!  Thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Beer
> 
> respect to everyone who Loves Beer


You nut!


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2004)

BTW Luke, as you're a stout drinker I was curious if you've tried Murphy Irish Stout?  It's better than Guniness IMO.  Has a nice smokey taste to it.


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Good Night!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> BTW Luke, as you're a stout drinker I was curious if you've tried Murphy Irish Stout? It's better than Guniness IMO. Has a nice smokey taste to it.


YES I HAVE!  And I LOVE it!  Quality control at the guiness factory BLOWS.  ONce I got a four pack of water, so I bought some MIS.  I love the stuff!

A nice stout and a bowl of baked potatoe soup  

It's been too long since i've done that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That, and i'm tired of being the nice guy. (except for toward Premier  ) WTF. EVERYBODY abuses the nice guy; even the most sweet looking people


deal with it, Luke-
I"ve been cursed with the same problem. I can't help myself either.
it may sound sappy...but it usualy rings true: Goodthings usually happen to good people.
Just be yourself, brotha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Luke! How's the day treating you?!?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 15, 2004)

Where ya at Luke??   

Morning


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> deal with it, Luke-
> I"ve been cursed with the same problem. I can't help myself either.
> it may sound sappy...but it usualy rings true: Goodthings usually happen to good people.
> Just be yourself, brotha.


ok 



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Where ya at Luke??
> Morning


 I'm right here  Busy, you know how it is. 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Luke.


If you keep making that face, it's going to stick like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh, you don't respond to me?!? Screw you!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i'd love to start, not sure how to approach it
> 
> I actually wanted to make a step towards it tomorrow morning.  What do you suggest I do?



Here's an outline of what I like to do:

When you are doing the RP sets try to find a weight that you have a hard time doing 8 times so your RP set will look like:  

8 reps (RP for 15 seconds) 4 reps (RP for 15 seconds) 3 reps = 15 RP


*HIT Day #1 - Tuesday*

HS Incline Press
1 set of RP (15 reps) 

Trap Bar Deadlift
1 set of 8

Weighted Chins
1 set of weighted chins x 8 | Dropset | bw x ASAP

Overhead Tricep Rope Press
1 set of 15

Trunk Pulldowns (abs)
1 set of 15 reps

Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)
1 set of 12



*HIT Day #2 - Thursday*

Smith CG Bench press 
1 set of RP (15 reps)

Weighted Pullups 
1 set of weighted chins x 8 | Dropset | bw x ASAP

SLDL 
1 set of 10 reps

DB Row 
1 set of 10 reps

Side Raises
1 set of 15 reps

Knee Raises (abs)
1 set of 20 reps


*
HIT Day #3 - Saturday*

Squats 
1 set of RP (20 reps)

Weighted dips 
1 set of RP (15 reps)

Cable Rows
1 set of RP (15 reps)

Upright Row 
1 set of RP (15 reps)

Swiss Ball Crunch (abs)
1 set of 20 reps


(You can check my journal for more details)


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, you don't respond to me?!? Screw you!!!!!!!


Poor Rock, he's the Rodney dangerfield  of IM


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, you don't respond to me?!? Screw you!!!!!!!


Shit man 

I'm sorry 

here.....

​_*PLEASE, EVERYBODY... MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION!?!*_​​​Hi ROCK ​


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yellowmamba said:
			
		

> (You can check my journal for more details)


Thank you bro   that helps alot.


----------



## redspy (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Luke - what supps are you running in preparation for the comp? (Sorry if this is included in the thread, I can't be bothered to read 12 pages of posts  )


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Hey Luke - what supps are you running in preparation for the comp? (Sorry if this is included in the thread, I can't be bothered to read 12 pages of posts  )


I gave CEE a shot, but changed my mind.  I can't decide is I wanna spend the money on a monohydrate.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

*ARMS*

*Incline bench tri ext--> standing ez bar curl*
[70 x 10 ---> 70 x 8] x 4

*Decline bench tri ext (ez bar)*
*80 x 8* x 3

*CG bench*
115 x 12 x 2
135 x 8 
*145 x 5*

*Concentrated curl ----> over head single arm tri ext*
[35 x 8 ---> 25 x 6] x 3
[40 x 8 ---> 20 x 6]

*Brachio-radialus curls*
40 x 8 x 3
45 x 6 

*Hammer Curls*
50's x 12 x 2
*55 x 6* x 2

*Cable Tri pull down with rope*
130 x 12 x 4

Felt bland  

I found out that the woman that I have a 'session' with on saturday, Cherri, was a former Ms. Michigan.  (no jokes please)  I'm really anxious now 

That'll be a leg day.  I was hoping to get her to take my bf, and correct my form/give pointers on  Deadlifts and squats  

What else do you guys think I should have her do?


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *ARMS*
> 
> I found out that the woman that I have a 'session' with on saturday, Cherri, was a former Ms. Michigan.  (no jokes please)  I'm really anxious now
> 
> ...



Very nice! maybe you can ask her how many calories you need to consume to maintain, bulk, cut.. if you interested


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *ARMS*
> 
> *Incline bench tri ext--> standing ez bar curl*
> [70 x 10 ---> 70 x 8] x 4
> ...


Nice workout  Luke !! But i can't believe you left yourself open with that last line


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Very nice! maybe you can ask her how many calories you need to consume to maintain, bulk, cut.. if you interested


I've got that down pretty good  

I consume about 3100 a day, I need about 2900.  I'm lean bulking  

I've decided that I don't want to get fat just to add muscle a little faster   I have the rest of my life.  And my goals aren't too huge 

Ultimately, I would like to be 195 @ 8%bf.  Currently i'm 173 at about 10% (est).  I think I can do this in about 2-3 years 

I do have some lifting goals too though  

Bench- 365 (Current 285)
DL-      450 (305)

Dimensions
arms-17+ (15.25 current)
That's really the only dimension I care to specify.  I what everything else proportional though


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice workout Luke !! But i can't believe you left yourself open with that last line


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've got that down pretty good
> 
> I consume about 3100 a day, I need about 2900.  I'm lean bulking
> 
> ...


You too? That's my goal: 195 - 8 - 10% BF.
Im 205 now...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Shit man
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> ...


That's all I wanted!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh, and nice w/o. I'm impressed with hammer curls with 55lbs!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You too? That's my goal: 195 - 8 - 10% BF.
> Im 205 now...


 Looks like it'll be taki'n more alot longer than you to accomplish 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's all I wanted!


Well, you deserved it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and nice w/o. I'm impressed with hammer curls with 55lbs!!!


 
I do tend to cheat alittle on hammers.  I throw alittle bit of shoulder into it   I focus more on the negative, especially since I had already done the brachial radialus curls


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Cheater !!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

ha ha, Morning Lukey


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning V


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

!!!  HOLY SHIT !!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

You just made my day 310 times more sweet 



Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Yer welcome!  Have a great day!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

How can I NOT


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


Whoooowa, where's mine?!!?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whoooowa, where's mine?!!?



Didn't I give you any   whoopsie, thought I did


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whoooowa, where's mine?!!?


Huh?  Wuz that?  Sorry Al, i didn't hear you.  I'm still in SHOCK  




Squeeky wheel


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Luke ,


Wow Look at all those kisses from Velvet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Three hundred and ten


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

First-year students at Med School were receiving their first anatomy class with a real dead human body. They all gathered around the surgery table with the body covered with a white sheet. 

The professor started the class by telling them, "In medicine, it is necessary to have 2 important qualities as a doctor. The first is that you not be disgusted by anything involving the human body.

" For an example, the Professor pulled back the sheet, stuck his finger in the butt of the corpse, withdrew it and stuck his finger in his mouth. 

"Go ahead and do the same thing," he told his students. The students freaked out, hesitated for several minutes, but eventually took turns sticking a finger in the butt of the dead body and sucking on it. 

When everyone had finished, the Professor looked at them and told them, "The second most important quality is observation. I stuck in my middle finger and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention."


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOL!! That was funny!


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> When everyone had finished, the Professor looked at them and told them, "The second most important quality is observation. I stuck in my middle finger and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention."


Thats just wack , wack I tell ya !!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Sara


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

hi sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Mike


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Al


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Mike


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Lukey!!   
How are you doing today?  Big Plans for the weekend??  When do you meet with your new trainer? 



Morning everyone else


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Lukey!!
> How are you doing today? Big Plans for the weekend?? When do you meet with your new trainer?
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ANDY!  * 

Thank you for breaking the chain!  I was afraid my journal was turning into the 'two word only thread'.    It would take me FOREVER to type out my work out like that 

I'm GREAT!    I meet with her tomorrow at 10am.  She's a former Ms. Michigan I guess   Here's hoping she's younger than 50  

How are YOU?  Haven't seen you in a while


----------



## simbh (Dec 17, 2004)

What's up luke . Don't work too hard 2day , you wouldn't want to overtype 

Just kidding , have a nice day bro.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

:d


----------



## sara (Dec 17, 2004)

Good morning again


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Good morning again


 
You nutball 


Yes it is!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey, Luke  

Got your Christmas shopping done yet? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey, Luke
> 
> Got your Christmas shopping done yet? Any plans for the weekend?


ALL DONE 

I wish I had more 

Weekend....hmmmm  nope   somebody come visit me


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 17, 2004)

But what about me


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> But what about me


I ran out of coal


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ALL DONE
> 
> I wish I had more
> 
> Weekend....hmmmm nope  somebody come visit me


Ahhhhhh  A cutie like yourself should definately have plans for the weekend


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I ran out of coal


Gee thaks Santa


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh  A cutie like yourself should definately have plans for the weekend


 
   Funniest shit I've heard all day


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> somebody come visit me


in my mind i'm already there


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

u cheating on me again???


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi sweetie!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> in my mind i'm already there


  Well lets plan out a date than


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Funniest shit I've heard all day


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh  A cutie like yourself should definately have plans for the weekend


 
Awww   thank you!  

I"m waiting on RG, she says she's gonna be here in her mind


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u cheating on me again???


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi sweetie!!


THERE she is!  I've missed ya Sapphy   Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Gee thaks Santa


well you sent  me 'anthrax'


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> THERE she is!  I've missed ya Sapphy   Thanks for stopping by


How is your cute self??????   

 Where is your santa hat in your AVI???


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> How is your cute self??????
> 
> Where is your santa hat in your AVI???


She took my santa hat in the divorce 


I'm GREAT!  I just got back from my first ever session with a real PT 

How's your cute self


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

*My date with Ms. Michigan*

*Legs and lower back*

She was very nice  And very knowledgible. I told Ms. Michigan that I really mostly was interested in help with my form on squats, and Dead lifts. It became very obvious that my cardiovascular health is holding me back big time. I get sohrt of breath long before my legs begin fatiguing. 

We started with *squats*, and she lead me right to the smith machine . (don't tell P-funk) I thought I'd give it a try though . She says I go too deap. 

*150 x 17 x 1*

And then she suggested I try going wider. So i went almost as wide as I can go inside of a smith machine (about 1-2 inches left on each side.)

*150 x 10 x 1*
*150 x 12 x 1*

She then showed me some *one legged squats*, again in the smith machine (but I watched another guy do them outside of the smitch afterward).

*120 x 10 x 3* (I started getting really winded  I don't think I had enough carbs pre workout  )

Then *Hack squats*. I had never done these before. They were fun :shurg: _But I don't understand why somebody would want to do hack squats and smith squats on the same day _ 

*155 x 12 x 1*
*205 x 10 x 2* 

I also forgot to fill my water, i was dying. I filled my water really quick.  These were all _60 second RI's_

Then *stiff legged DL's* which I was told i had excellent form.

*145 x 8 x 3*

Then *Dead lifts for reps*, which I've never really done before. Another dude, bob, came up to give me some advice. I had never brought my shins all the way to the bar before. That helped ALOT.

*135 x 6 x 2 *

After I came up from that second set, I literally felt like I was about to pass out. I'm glad I had my water. 

I'm glad I had that session is was fun! I got lots of good info. If I was rich, I would buy a session for a chest/back day and one for an arm day as well 

I realize that I need to make a switch to _Quality over Quantity._

_m1. 3 slices of wheat bread, 3 tsp of PB 23 g of whet (NOT ENOUGH!)_
_m2. 5 strawberries, a peach, a banana, 23g of whey, 4oz of FF yogurt_
_m3. 55g of whey, 1 cup of oats._
_m4. 8oz of chicken, 3 cups of romain, 1 tsp of ceasar, one large pita_
_m5. _
_m6. _
_m7. _


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2004)

Im glad you learned alot from the trainer and good luck with the sored legs tomorrow


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

They're sore already !   I fell down the stair 

just kind'a collapsed on my way down


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> They're sore already !   I fell down the stair
> 
> just kind'a collapsed on my way down




I love the honesty


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> They're sore already !   I fell down the stair
> 
> just kind'a collapsed on my way down


That WAS a good workout...I haven't had a 'fall off the step' leg workot in a while....good going, brotha!

So..does she have a name...or does she tell you to call her "Ms. Michigan'...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2004)

> I realize that I need to make a switch to Quality over Quantity.



YES !!   Very true!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2004)

training session sounds like it went really well.

One legged squats are killer. Sapphire loves them !  And look at her legs


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I love the honesty


I"m a good guy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That WAS a good workout...I haven't had a 'fall off the step' leg workot in a while....good going, brotha!
> 
> So..does she have a name...or does she tell you to call her "Ms. Michigan'...


Cherri.  

my legs are jello.  I've never been this sore in my life.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> YES !! Very true!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> training session sounds like it went really well.
> 
> One legged squats are killer. Sapphire loves them ! And look at her legs


the one legger's and the smith squats destroyed me   I was coming about an inch from the ground on the smith squats.  That was a mistakes.  SO SORE


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

I had a talk with a good freind last night, pirate, and deduced that I am deffinately over training.  I'm fatigued, slow recovering, and even my libido is starting to slow.  

I've gone 2 days without weights, i'm going to try to go 5 more. 

In the mean time, I'd like to set up a new program for myself.  I only want 20 sets a day, 4 days a week.  And I want one day of cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I had a talk with a good freind last night, pirate, and deduced that I am deffinately over training.  I'm fatigued, slow recovering, and even my libido is starting to slow.
> 
> I've gone 2 days without weights, i'm going to try to go 5 more.
> 
> In the mean time, I'd like to set up a new program for myself.  I only want 20 sets a day, 4 days a week.  And I want one day of cardio.



20 sets      I'd shoot for 12 - especially if you feel overtrained already.

JMO


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Looking back through my journal, I have done anything from 26 to 41 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Looking back through my journal, I have done anything from 26 to 41 sets



I think most of us have overtrained - thinking "more is better".    Just lower your sets but use maximum intensity.    Remember - Quality over Quantity


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think most of us have overtrained - thinking "more is better". Just lower your sets but use maximum intensity. Remember - Quality over Quantity


I"m with you on that man   I just think i've run myself down to the point that quality isn't an option right now.  I think I need at least 3-4 more days off.  I haven't gone more than 2 days without performing at least 26 sets for the past 18 months.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"m with you on that man   I just think i've run myself down to the point that quality isn't an option right now.  I think I need at least 3-4 more days off.  I haven't gone more than 2 days without performing at least 26 sets for the past 18 months.



Definitely take the next 3 or 4 days off and rest up.  Try to come up with a plan that works for YOU.   There are lots of different routines on this site to model your program around.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm gonna try to throw something together before today is over.

_m1. _3 Slices of wheat toast , 3tsp of pb, 27g of whey
_m2. _3g of efa, 3oz of whole wheat pasta, 12oz of chicken, 1/4 tsp of honey
_m3. _2 bananas, 3g of efa, 55g of whey
_m4. _3g of efa, 3oz of whole wheat pasta, 12oz of chicken, 1/4 tsp of honey
_m5. _
_m6._


----------



## klmclean (Dec 20, 2004)

Good luck finding a new plan   Take a few days off and enjoy the holidays


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Take a few days off and enjoy the holidays


Now THAT is a happy though 

Thank you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

Here's what it looks like so far. I stole most of it from Yellomobster 

*Thursdays*

Incline DB Press
1 set of RP 
Deadlift
1 set of 8
Bent Rows 
1 set of RP 
Incline tri ext, Ez bar 
1 set of RP 
Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)
1 set of 12
*Sundays*


Smith Bench press 
1 set of RP
Barbell squats 
1 set of RP 
Cable Side Raises
1 set of 15 reps
Preacher ez bar curl 
1 set of RP
SLDL
1 set 10
Knee Raises (abs)
1 set of 20 reps
*Tuesdays*

One leg bb Squats 
1 set of RP (each leg)
Weighted dips 
1 set of RP (15 reps)
Cable Rows
1 set of RP (15 reps)
Upright Row 
1 set of RP (15 reps)
Weighted Crunch 
1 set of RP (15 reps)
_***RP= 3 sets, one of 8, one of 4, one of 3 with RI's of 15 seconds.***_​ 
*Wednesday and Friday *
30 minutes of cardio


----------



## redspy (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Looking back through my journal, I have done anything from 26 to 41 sets


Good decision on the set volume.  I never do more than 20 sets in a training session and I've avoided overtraining.  It's very tempting to think "well, if 20 sets is delivering great results 25 will be even better".

How often do you employ advanced stuff like forced reps, negative and drop sets etc?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> How often do you employ advanced stuff like forced reps, negative and drop sets etc?


Very rarely.  It's time for a change 

I used to do heavy negatives on the flat bench.  I never have a partner though.


----------



## redspy (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Very rarely. It's time for a change
> 
> I used to do heavy negatives on the flat bench. I never have a partner though.


Likewise, I don't have a training partner, but I find drop sets are easy to set-up on your own (using DBs).  There's nothing like finishing a body part off with a 4 level drop set and then staggering home


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm not as worried about the set up as much as I am, losing form/hurting myself 

I"m a big wuss like that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Here's what it looks like so far. I stole most of it from Yellomobster
> 
> *Thursdays*
> 
> ...




Looks good 

Make sure your hams are getting hit.   I don't see SLDL's or hamstring curls in there.   Potentially they'll be worked when you are doing DL and squats but not as directly as if you were doing SLDL's.

I'll follow along to see how you progress       Remember to add a rep or some weight everytime you lift.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good
> 
> Make sure your hams are getting hit. I don't see SLDL's or hamstring curls in there. Potentially they'll be worked when you are doing DL and squats but not as directly as if you were doing SLDL's.
> 
> I'll follow along to see how you progress  Remember to add a rep or some weight everytime you lift.


Thank you   that is the kind've advice I was looking for.  I'ma edit it now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thank you   that is the kind've advice I was looking for.  I'ma edit it now



Cool!!   I'd do a straight set of 10 for SLDL's rather than a RP set since it can be dangerous on your lower back if you are tired and bend over with bad form.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

That's a great point.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Then wait until you feel like you can squeeze out an extra 2-3 GOOD reps then.

It's no more dangerous than attempting to squeeze out an extra few bench reps or curl reps.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Then wait until you feel like you can squeeze out an extra 2-3 GOOD reps then.
> 
> It's no more dangerous than attempting to squeeze out an extra few bench reps or curl reps.


Yea  


Aren't you gonna wish me luck with the new program?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Fuck off.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Fuck off.




Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Fuck off.


is that Brittish for good luck?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> ............
> It's no more dangerous than attempting to squeeze out an extra few bench reps or curl reps.



 

You could get hurt doing "any lift" with bad form.   I've noticed that you just have to be careful doing SLDL's since you are normally using quite a bit of weight and your back is in a vulnerable position if you let your shoulders roll forward.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> is that Brittish for good luck?


Nope, that's brittish for 'fuck off'


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You could get hurt doing "any lift" with bad form. I've noticed that you just have to be careful doing SLDL's since you are normally using quite a bit of weight and your back is in a vulnerable position if you let your shoulders roll forward.


I seem to have alot more trouble keeping shoulders back when DL'ing, more so than SLDL'ing.  I'm cautious on all my lifts though, and I watch my form in the mirrors at all times (I get called vane alot  )


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

just verifying...
'morning, luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just verifying...
> 'morning, luke!


How you doing man?  Any reccomendations on the new program?


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Morning Lucky Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Morning Lucky Luke


_yo yo yo_​


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

So, i got this email for the AMAZING NEW DIET PATCH!  _lose 30lbs in 30 days._

And it asked me what my weight was, what I wanted it to be.  And then it 'anaylzed' what I put in and spit out this response at me....

*It's that Easy!

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Luke , Imagine Dropping 0 LBS!</SPAN>*[/font]</FONT></STRONG></FONT>​*Picture the shock on your* friend's and family's face when you walk into a room at a slender 195 pounds!

Based on the information you provided us,your customized *3-Step Plan* will help you achieve your weight loss goals and help you get down to 195 pounds!

Many overweight people have enjoyed mind-boggling success with the Amazing Diet Patch Weight Loss System*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Still playing with it....



[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*james , Imagine Dropping 99 LBS!</SPAN>*[/font]</FONT></STRONG></FONT>​*Picture the shock on your* friend's and family's face when you walk into a room at a slender 735 pounds!

Based on the information you provided us,your customized *3-Step Plan* will help you achieve your weight loss goals and help you get down to 735 pounds!

Many overweight people have enjoyed mind-boggling success with the Amazing Diet Patch Weight Loss System*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

This is fun!......

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Don't , Imagine Dropping da LBS!</SPAN>*[/font]</FONT></STRONG></FONT>​*Picture the shock on your* friend's and family's face when you walk into a room at a slender 5 pounds!

Based on the information you provided us,your customized *3-Step Plan* will help you achieve your weight loss goals and help you get down to 5 pounds!

Many overweight people have enjoyed mind-boggling success with the Amazing Diet Patch Weight Loss System*


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _yo yo yo_​



OMG


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> OMG


 
wh*o*OOooooooO*OOOO* *K*K *KAY*!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Who's teeth are those?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

lil jons?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

*perogie day*

Here's a perogie I made


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Legs on 12 21 2004*

These are my legs


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> These are my legs


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

I am going to do you a favor and help you out Luke...



You should quit lifting completely, give up, and look for a new hobby.

Thank you.   



Oh, and I would work my hammies more too if I were you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

sound advice, duly noted  

YOU TOO! 


Are my legs that bad


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

let see your legs Dale Mabry


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Dale's a big guy


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/811/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Makes alot of sense!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> sound advice, duly noted
> 
> YOU TOO!
> 
> ...



I think yur quads are pretty good, but they overpower yur hammies when seen from the side.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think yur quads are pretty good, but they overpower yur hammies when seen from the side.


 
agreed  


Quads are from soccer.  I just recently started working on my legs   I'll make sure to hit the hammies good though.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 22, 2004)

Journal looking good here.  Some nice lifts there.  

That reminds me, did you ever get my email about the shocks?

I'm interested in buying some...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Journal looking good here. Some nice lifts there.
> 
> That reminds me, did you ever get my email about the shocks?
> 
> I'm interested in buying some...


Yeap, i've got them on hand too.  The companies moving, so it might be a week before I can get them out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> agreed
> 
> 
> Quads are from soccer.  I just recently started working on my legs   I'll make sure to hit the hammies good though.


dam..now i am gonna HAVE to go look in the mirror at mine..


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice pics Luke!! Your doing awesome. How's things going?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Things going great   Just trying to get my mojo back  

thanks man.


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Who stole your mojo?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice pm


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

get away sticks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Who stole your mojo?


I did 


Too much stress.  Bringing my down.  I'm starting to get it back though


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> get away sticks.


Just remember I'll always be two steps forward and one to the left 

J/k That was some crap from a movie I saw lastnight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Glad your getting it back Luke, never want to be w/out mojo!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I did
> 
> 
> Too much stress.  Bringing my down.  I'm starting to get it back though



What's wrong sweetie pie?   Did somebody take your boat when you were playing with it?

j/k  What's stressin ya hon?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What's wrong sweetie pie?  Did somebody take your boat when you were playing with it?
> 
> j/k What's stressin ya hon?



Wasn't sure what school to go to
Didn't know if I'd have my job still (contract stuff)
My parents are sick
I wasn't able to get a loan for school 
I was just starting to feel like a bum 

i'm good now though


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Yah   I'm glad you're feeling better   Are you parents better now?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was just starting to feel like a bum
> 
> i'm good now though



EDIT:  Nevermind


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was just starting to feel like a bum
> 
> i'm good now though



Speaking of bums..how come there isn't a pic of yours in the gallery collection?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nah, they're psychos


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Speaking of bums..how come there isn't a pic of yours in the gallery collection?


 
There is, but I cropped it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

So it's mental institution type sickness eh?  run in the family?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> There is, but I cropped it



Uncrop it mister


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

ok


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

_Who is your daddy? Who is your daddy?  _


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

:WTF: ???????????  Where did that come from?

Waiting for butt shot


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

NOoooooooooooooooo_oo!_



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Who is your daddy? Who is your daddy? _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> :WTF: ??????????? Where did that come from?
> 
> Waiting for butt shot


Later tonite


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Not allowed to take butt shots at work eh?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

NO   they are sooooooo strict about the butt shots


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

lmao...damn them!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Boy it's pretty quiet on IM this week


----------



## BritChick (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO   they are sooooooo strict about the butt shots



You need a new job!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

it IS quiet 


I know Brit!  tell me about it.  What's up with that, being all 'frowning upon' towards the bum shots


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for your name?  Can you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

What does the 95 stand for in your username?  Can  you tell i'm bored


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke, What does the 95 stand for in your username?


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet, is Luke alive?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What does the 95 stand for in your username? Can you tell i'm bored


9883 > 9.5.83 > 09.05.1983 > september 5th, 1983 >  my birthday


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

I think we lost him..he must be working on that butt shot for us all


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Velvet, is Luke alive?


YES


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, who'd a thunk?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I think we lost him..he must be working on that butt shot for us all


I already took it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Post it!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Post it!


it's not on this computer


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

go home and get it   I need sleep


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll post it in this thread before 7


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

lol..i'm just buggin ya..trying to entertain myself..there's no one at work and I have absolutely nothing to do -work-wise until after christmas.. Question for you.,.if you are NOT gay would you EVER go into a gay bar for ANY reason?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Money


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

dam vel...you are in a mood today! (did I help you get there from this morning??)

Sheesh! Luke! Ya big stud! TWO pages of whorring in YOUR journal....who's the man now?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

one page of a repeated post


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

prince said I can't show my ass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

how sexist! J'bos been doing it for some time now...

hmm....J'bo...hot Canadian....
wh..what were we talking about?


1983?!?!?!? Damn, Luke...you are just a young whipper snapper, ain't ya?

1983....Knight Rider had been on the air for a season already...starting the super stardom of David Hasslehoff...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2004)

nice butt pic


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

well...lok who has wandered into the journal of Luke..
Hiya RG!


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YES


I thought the Star Wars dude did something to you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

RG! 

I didn't show the butt pic


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey mike ! 

Well, I guess i don't appeal to prince


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I thought the Star Wars dude did something to you


Who? Vieope?  He's as harmless as a bunny...... that somebody happened to dye,.... blue


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey mike !
> 
> Well, I guess i don't appeal to prince


well, guess u just can't win them all, I guess..


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

HAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I thought the Star Wars dude did something to you


_I´m Vieope, you never experienced me before? _


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

No, Vieope.. I know your a funny guy thats all  
I always thought your name was *Video*pe


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

_I rarely see you posting either but you have almost 5000 posts and you are here since March 2003, we live in different IM dimenions.  
It is Vieope, I had a hard time writing it at first too.  _


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I rarely see you posting either but you have almost 5000 posts and you are here since March 2003, we live in different IM dimenions.
> It is Vieope, I had a hard time writing it at first too.  _



I read some of your posts.. "Goodbye IM"   
How did you make up your name, especially when you had hard time to write it first?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I read some of your posts.. "Goodbye IM"
> How did you make up your name, especially when you had hard time to write it first?


_It is random letters  Somebody found out that it was a soup in France and a cookie in another country. There are many theories though. 
How did your mom come up with sara? Really  _


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is random letters  Somebody found out that it was a soup in France and a cookie in another country. There are many theories though.
> How did your mom come up with sara? Really  _


Soup? and cookie?   
I don't think it was my mom.. I think my dad came up with my name, from the Bible


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Soup? and cookie?
> I don't think it was my mom.. I think my dad came up with my name, from the Bible


_
Sara, I need to sleep, you have no idea how late it is here. Goodnight.  _


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

Who is stoping you from not sleeping? GO!!!! 
Good Night


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sara and Vieope, sara and vieope


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning mojo Luke!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

wow...NOBODY is on here today...
I am an IM post whore Army of one....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

make that two. i am downloading a ton of music and toying around in here..... hey burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

hey hottie! (Rg)


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

hey yourself. and it is lonely on im today


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2004)

hey hottie! (Luke)


----------



## sara (Dec 24, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas EVE


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey hottie! (Luke)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> prince said I can't show my ass




ha ha ha, you've been BANNED boy 

Have a very merry Christmas Lukey


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

You TOO


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Luke. Hope you get your mojo for the holidays


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

*First day of HIT*

*Incline (45 degrees) DB Press*
1 set of RP (65 x 8) failed trying to get them back up so I had 60's there too
65 x 8
60 x 4
60 x 4

*Deadlift*
1 set of 8
_I accidentally did RP on this  My form was still good though. Next time I'll only do the set of 8 though. I need to go heavier._
135 x 8
135 x 4
135 x 3

*Bent Rows *
1 set of RP
_I'm still getting used to this HIT stuff, so I didn't know a good weight to pick for this. I had to up it after the last RP_
_155 x 8_
_155 x 4_
_175 x 3_

*Incline tri ext, Ez bar *
1 set of RP
70 x 8
70 x 4 
70 x 3

*Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)*
1 Set of 12 reps
_I changed this on the fly to Military press. I dont' wanna hurt myself with standing presses yet _
145 x 2 (then I realized I couldn't do 12 reps like this)
115 x 13 
_I did the 13th rep, just to tell myself that i need more weight._


Well, it felt like a good work out  It just went by too fast   My RI's were very strict 




Some dude started hitting on me in the shower  Striking up a convo is one thing, but this guy was hitting on me.  He's asking me where I live, standing and facing me while he's soaping up his junk. That's just not right.

So I told him I lived off "baker" (which I don't) and that I moved out here after they diagnosed me with AID's.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Luke. Hope you get your mojo for the holidays


Hey! thanks Rock   I'd rather just get laid though 

I already got 90% of it back   Hope you have a great christmas!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey! thanks Rock   I'd rather just get laid though


LOL, well I can send you one of my dolls if you like


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Luke.

BTW.. why so much volume?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Luke.
> 
> BTW.. why so much volume?


With the HIT?  That's alot of Volume?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, well I can send you one of my dolls if you like


54138 bradshaw Dr.
New baltimore MI, 48047


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

I dunno.. Im not saying compared to most programs, its actually low.  

Im not saying one set is the only way to go, but seriously, if you bust your balls to the wall on that first one, why extra?

I sometimes do 2 sets if I dont have a spotter because going to true failure is really tough w/o one, but since Im back at home for the holiday I got Mike here to help me.

Just wonderin, thats all.  I just been watching your workouts for awhile. Seems you could really start hitting big weights if you reduced that volume a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So I told him I lived off "baker" (which I don't) and that I moved out here after they diagnosed me with AID's.


That's hilarious, I missed this. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Just wonderin, thats all. I just been watching your workouts for awhile. Seems you could really start hitting big weights if you reduced that volume a bit.


Thanks man, but I disagree.  I'm a big wuss


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's hilarious, I missed this. ROTFLMAO


That was the fastest, yet longest shower of my life


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, Luke.


 
HEY MAN!  YOU TOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Some dude started hitting on me in the shower  Striking up a convo is one thing, but this guy was hitting on me.  He's asking me where I live, standing and facing me while he's soaping up his junk. That's just not right.
> 
> So I told him I lived off "baker" (which I don't) and that I moved out here after they diagnosed me with AID's.


That's because you are so adorable, Luke...Albob was just saying that the other day....


Merry Christmas, bud!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Holidays Luke .


I see you have met "Don" at the gym


----------



## simbh (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry xmas big guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey! thanks Rock  I'd rather just get laid though
> 
> I already got 90% of it back  Hope you have a great christmas!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Luke.  You're good people and you deserve the very best.  Enjoy bro!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's because you are so adorable, Luke...Albob was just saying that the other day....
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, bud!


I'm adorable!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays Luke .
> 
> 
> I see you have met "Don" at the gym


Yea  I met don 


Merry christmas Gary


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


 
You don't need the neon "sexy" sign.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

My good buddy BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Luke. You're good people and you deserve the very best. Enjoy bro!!


 
aww man, thanks     I hope you have a great christmas, and 2005 is the best year ever for you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

it's a gift it goes over your mirror


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm adorable!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it's a gift it goes over your mirror


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>


   Merry Christmas Sara!


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

Rolling your eyes at me?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Rolling your eyes at me?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Incline (45 degrees) DB Press*
> 1 set of RP (65 x 8) failed trying to get them back up so I had 60's there too
> 65 x 8
> 60 x 4
> ...




Good workout   

It'll take you the whole first week to set up your weights appropriately.   

I won't comment on what happened in the shower .....


----------



## sara (Dec 26, 2004)

Good Morning Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good workout
> 
> It'll take you the whole first week to set up your weights appropriately.
> 
> I won't comment on what happened in the shower .....


I'm leavin' to go do day #2


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Morning Luke


G'morning Sara


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

Did you get my Christmas gift?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 26, 2004)

Keep the HIT up. You will not be dissapointed.

However, be careful of the mental dissapointment you may have.  At first, doing very low volume will play tricks on your mind. You will lie in bed and think, I must be shrinking from doing such quick and low volume workouts.

It will take a few months weeks/months to see the difference, but if you work out properly, I think HIT type routines are the best.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

wow those workouts are looking mighty nice on you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Did you get my Christmas gift?


nope


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Keep the HIT up. You will not be dissapointed.
> 
> However, be careful of the mental dissapointment you may have. At first, doing very low volume will play tricks on your mind. You will lie in bed and think, I must be shrinking from doing such quick and low volume workouts.
> 
> It will take a few months weeks/months to see the difference, but if you work out properly, I think HIT type routines are the best.


I hear ya.  I like em' so far


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wow those workouts are looking mighty nice on you.


  .... 




Sunday 12.26

*Bench press*
185lbs 8, 6, 6 (15second RI's)

*Barbell squats*
175lbs 8, 6, 6 (15 sec RI's)
_need more weight_

*Cable side laterals*
30lbs, 8, 6, 5 (15 sec RI's)
_Need more weight, but not ready for 40 lbs _

*Preacher EZ bar curls (narrow)*
60lbs 8, 6, 6 (15 sec RI's)

*SLDL's*
155lbs  x 10
_I need more weight.  My form looks great too _

*Knee Raises*
1 set of 20 

Felt great


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke


Hey rock   You' going to vegas this year?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome w/o Luke. Now that looks high intensity! How'd it feel? 

I don't think I'll make it to Vegas again this year  We'll see though, what about you?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

so when is vegas? i used to live there it would be nice to go back.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Luke,

Nice wo.  you working out at home or gym nowadays ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so when is vegas? i used to live there it would be nice to go back.


Oh, if RG is going then I guess I'll go


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke,
> 
> Nice wo. you working out at home or gym nowadays ?


 
This is at an expensive powerhouse


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, if RG is going then I guess I'll go


me too


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

i can't go if i don't know when it is


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 26, 2004)

I probably can't afford to go anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

That will e in OCtober, u sexy diva, you!
hey...there are a few of us that are going to Ohio in March for the Arnold Classic...and that is closer to you...

Howdy Luke!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

march what? when where....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I probably can't afford to go anyway


psst. i know people  won't cost you anything.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I think it is in that first weekend of March, in Columbus, Ohio...
I wanna go for free...how does this happen..or is this a personal deal?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

what deal?  is arnold going to be there? i don't know tho i realllllyyy like the idea of going back to vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I duno..u said u knew people...thought u had something going...

Wanna go to the 'O' in October too!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2004)

i know people in vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

albob doesn't count..


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> albob doesn't count..


that is so sad. can he read?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

hi Luke 
good morning sexy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That will e in OCtober, u sexy diva, you!
> hey...there are a few of us that are going to Ohio in March for the Arnold Classic...and that is closer to you...
> 
> Howdy Luke!


Oh, i'll deffinately be there


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that is so sad. can he read?


 
damn anti-math people


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi Luke
> good morning sexy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sunday 12.26
> 
> *Bench press*
> 185lbs 8, 6, 6 (15second RI's)
> ...




Day #2 Looks good !!    How long were you in the gym ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Day #2 Looks good !! How long were you in the gym ?


25 minutes?  mostly set up   It's so sad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 25 minutes?  mostly set up   It's so sad



It won't make you sad when you are able to lift more weight every week


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

walking to detroit...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It won't make you sad when you are able to lift more weight every week


 
THAT sounds like fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

What's up Luke?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

hey! rock


----------



## sara (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Luke, did you enjoy the cake today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

I got you in the war


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

hmmm and there will be hell to pay for that mr.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm and there will be hell to pay for that mr.


That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> walking to detroit...



Thx for the gif


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 27, 2004)

f





			
				sara said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, did you enjoy the cake today?


I don't eat cake


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> fI don't eat cake







* ?????????????*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

'Sup luke?!?


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2004)

rockgaze69, who is with you in your signiture picture?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2004)

it's Luke.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> fI don't eat cake


What, now cake is evil too?!


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it's Luke.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

Geez, this journal needs its own private t1 just to support the bandwidth of all these freaking posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Luke  

How was your Christmas?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Where is Luke?!?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Where is Luke?!?



I don't know, but I want my shocks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I want my shocks!


?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> ?



Hes supposed to be selling me some shocks, and giving me a deal on them, since he makes them.  But, he never answers email message.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

maybe he had to put them on his bed


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hes supposed to be selling me some shocks, and giving me a deal on them, since he makes them. But, he never answers email message.


Shocks for a truck? Luke makes em?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Shocks for a truck? Luke makes em?



Shocks for a car actually.  He said he makes them.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I want my shocks!


wtf dude, you didn't even gimme any money for them.  I have a couple sets here I can send out.  Not sure if they'll work for you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> maybe he had to put them on his bed




If it gets that rough, I'd just move to the floor or the shower


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> ?


I've been hiding  





12.29.2004

Day 3 of HIT

*Incline DB press*
45 x 8, 6, 8 (15sec RI's)
_Need more weight._

*Hammer Curls*
50 x 8, 4, 4 (RI's 15 seconds)
_Feels about right.  I really couldn't add any more weight._

*Hack Squat*
245 x 8, 4, 5 (RI's 15 seconds)
_I could add more weight.  I don't like these though.  They don't feel good on the knees _

*Cable Rows*
120 x 8, 4, 5 (RI's 15 seconds)
_I really can't add much weight here.... That is deffinately not realy 120lbs_. _It feels more like 300 on the chest fly cable tower_ 

*Upright row*
90 x 8, 4
80 x 8 (RI's 15 seconds)
_I took off the fives to keep the intensity up.  Next week I'll leave them on._

*Rope Press*
130 x 10,10
140 x 8 (RI's 15 seconds)
_I'd like to find a better way to hit the tri's.  I'm not really comfotable with weighted dips.  Maybe I should just go for it _

*Weighted crunch*
150 x 15
150 x 10

*Cardio*
Ran for 15 minutes on the thread at 7.2 mph


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Shocks for a truck? Luke makes em?


yes, what kind?


----------



## Du (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yes, what kind?


Really.... how about a 2005 Chevy Colorado? Z85 4x4.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Really.... how about a 2005 Chevy Colorado? Z85 4x4.


PRetty sure Bilstein got the Colorado.  I ca'nt help ya .


----------



## Du (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> PRetty sure Bilstein got the Colorado. .


Whats that mean? 

They dont have any yet, still "in development".


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Whats that mean?
> 
> They dont have any yet, still "in development".


The company I work for didn't get the colorado business. (zf sachs)


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, i don't even know where to send the money too.  Or if there going to work.  I was  joking about sending them already.


----------



## sara (Dec 30, 2004)

your hiding again?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

nope


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice to have you back Luke! And nice w/o. Still say you can go heavier though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice to have you back Luke! And nice w/o. Still say you can go heavier though.


I think yo'ure right.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've been hiding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice wo Luke! *
*But I think you could do better and I'm sure you will  After all you are just getting started with HIT , right ?*


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Nice wo Luke! *
> *But I think you could do better and I'm sure you will  After all you are just getting started with HIT , right ?*


 
Thanks Gary  

Yea, hack machine....   

That was the end of my first week of HIT.  I start all over tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Of course I'm right! I mean, what the hell?!?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2004)

...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey JERK!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey JERK!!!!!


I think I know what that's for


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year let's celebrate... I heard you like cowgirl...


----------



## sara (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New year Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


 how'd you knwo whaty I was doing?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year let's celebrate... I heard you like cowgirl...


'''

  o god, I wish you were here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 31, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Happy New year Luke


'



 I hope 2005 is the best year for you yet.... and I hope all of your resolutions come true 


 thank you sara


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> '''
> 
> o god, I wish you were here


 
me too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

You're welcome sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

Yesterday...

everything was closed, so I improvised 

Close grip Pull up ---> flat bench press
[12 (bw) ---> 185 x 8] x 4

bent row
135 x 18 
115 x 14

V ups
25 x 3


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks like a good w/o Luke. How are liking HIT so far?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey rock. So far I like HIT.  I feel like I might be getting stronger. 

Today 1.2.2005

*Incline DP press*
65 x 8,4
60 x 4
_Still not enough to continue with the 65's, but I did better than last time.  $50 says if I had a spot,  I could do a full RP set with the 70's _

*Deadlifts*
135
185
205 x 6
_I was hopin' to kick out more than that _ . _Felt my form slippin' though._

*Bent Rows*
165 x 7, 5
135 x 6
_Felt great _

*Incline ez bar tri extensions*
70's x 8, 6, 6 
_I'm going for the 80 lbs bar next time.  That felt too light._

*Military Press*
110 x 16
_  I always freak out cuz I start bending at the lower back, and getting all "round".  I would feel more comfortable with DB's and a spot._

*Flat Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 6, 6
_REALLLLY slow._

_**All Ri's were 15 seconds._


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like a good w/o. I really think your stronger than you think you are Luke. Please be careful on the Bent Rows and Deads HIT style. 

So your doing 3 sets but really just using the rest/pause method right? Do a set, fail at 8 reps, rest 15 sec and go right back at it?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke ,

Nice wo !  15 sec RI's   Damn ! thats intense !  You look like you're doing great !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

HIT sessions are looking good!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a good w/o. I really think your stronger than you think you are Luke. Please be careful on the Bent Rows and Deads HIT style.


I hear ya.  I have been.  I'm very conscience of my form 



			
				The rock monster said:
			
		

> So your doing 3 sets but really just using the rest/pause method right? Do a set, fail at 8 reps, rest 15 sec and go right back at it?


yea... that's it


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke ,
> 
> Nice wo ! 15 sec RI's  Damn ! thats intense ! You look like you're doing great !




 Thanks Gary.  I"m likin'g it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nite Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> HIT sessions are looking good!!


 
I'm liking it.  I feel like i'm slacking big time though.  Like i'm not spending enough time in there.   I actually think i've gotten alittle bigger though   (I'm vain and stare at myself alot.)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nite Luke.


Nite cheater.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hey i saved your life lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn, your going pretty intense! Nice work Luke. Can I offer another piece of advice here? What your doing is great, but don't lower the weight after one of your rests. I've read alot of Mentzer's work and one of his opinions of HIT and the rest/pause is if you lower the weight, your body will not acclimate to the higher weight as efficiently. It remembers the last exercise and weight you do apparently. (DD could explain it much better, lol). So keep the DB at 65 lbs and if you can only do 2 reps after the 15 sec pause that's fine. Make sense?!? 

I hope I'm not coming across like Luke did to Liz


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nite cheater.....


that's just mean


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hey he gave you his points n i know who'll get shot that's mean


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So your doing 3 sets but really just using the rest/pause method right? Do a set, fail at 8 reps, rest 15 sec and go right back at it?


When I don't feel I did my best, I do this method and love it.  It really makes up for the failed first set, and because its 15-20 seconds of rest I still consider it pretty much the same set.

For instance in my journal when you see "65 x 5 + 65 x 4" I do that same method.  Luke, do you have any idea what its called? is there a name for it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> When I don't feel I did my best, I do this method and love it.  It really makes up for the failed first set, and because its 15-20 seconds of rest I still consider it pretty much the same set.
> 
> For instance in my journal when you see "65 x 5 + 65 x 4" I do that same method.  Luke, do you have any idea what its called? is there a name for it?


It's the rest/pause method.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It's the rest/pause method.


The always reliable rock.  Thanks my man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The always reliable rock.  Thanks my man.


  And your right, it's a great training method.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, your going pretty intense! Nice work Luke. Can I offer another piece of advice here? What your doing is great, but don't lower the weight after one of your rests. I've read alot of Mentzer's work and one of his opinions of HIT and the rest/pause is if you lower the weight, your body will not acclimate to the higher weight as efficiently. It remembers the last exercise and weight you do apparently. (DD could explain it much better, lol). So keep the DB at 65 lbs and if you can only do 2 reps after the 15 sec pause that's fine. Make sense?!?


hmmm, yea.  I hear ya on that.  Unfortunately, my problem with the inclined DB presses, is that the 3rd... I can't get the DB's "up" into position without feeling like I might possibly hurt something.  





			
				ROCKetman said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not coming across like Luke did to Liz


I'm not a deranged Pscychopath


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm not a deranged Pscychopath


Ummm, are you saying* I* am?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ummm, are you saying* I* am?


  no.

So there's only one other person in there that could be


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't even know what the hell a deranged Pscychopath is, so it can't be me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no.
> 
> So there's only one other person in there that could be


Hmmm... Guess you don't know me that well huh?!? LOL   

You be careful Luke, Liz reads that and she'll kick your ass with your 'roid raged anger.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Guess you don't know me that well huh?!? LOL
> 
> You be careful Luke, Liz reads that and she'll kick your ass with your 'roid raged anger.


*I"M NOT SCARED OF LIS*​​_(Because she's 1,000 miles away)_​


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ​​_(Because she's 1,000 miles away)_​


That's what you think


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I don't even know what the hell a deranged Pscychopath is, so it can't be me.


 
Nah man 



Shit, I gotta get up in 5 hr's


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Go to bed. Have a good night buddy!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nah man
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I gotta get up in 5 hr's


sleep now....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm liking it. I feel like i'm slacking big time though. Like i'm not spending enough time in there.  I actually think i've gotten alittle bigger though  (I'm vain and stare at myself alot.)


 






?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm actually pretty darn sore.  My tri's have been more sore than ever lately.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, your going pretty intense! Nice work Luke. Can I offer another piece of advice here? What your doing is great, but don't lower the weight after one of your rests. I've read alot of Mentzer's work and one of his opinions of HIT and the rest/pause is if you lower the weight, your body will not acclimate to the higher weight as efficiently. It remembers the last exercise and weight you do apparently. (DD could explain it much better, lol). So keep the DB at 65 lbs and if you can only do 2 reps after the 15 sec pause that's fine. Make sense?!?
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across like Luke did to Liz




I agreee


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wide grip Laying row*
75 , 5 slow
155, 8, 6, 6
_Feeling strong _

*Kneeling Lat rope pull down*
150, 10, 10, 10, 7

*Hanging knee raises*
20 and 20

*Ez Preacher Curl*
80, 8, 6, 3

*Cardio*
25 minute jog, 7.7mph
_I need to do this more often. I was dying._


*15 second RI's*

Felt good. I'm sore. I had a buddy approach me in the gym today and ask me if I've been sick lately. Apparently I look smaller . I think it's that I stopped the CEE, and lost about 3lbs of water 

I"m buying a kilo of monohydrate. 

Cooking up 20 chicken breasts


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

ok my arms are shaking and my legs are erect. now i know why your legs were giving out. working out with a guy is eye opening.

hi handsome.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ok my arms are shaking and my legs are erect. now i know why your legs were giving out. working out with a guy is eye opening.
> 
> hi handsome.


Hi pretty lady


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

kiss. how was work?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> kiss. how was work?


awesome... first day in the new building (the north american tech center/ head quaters in Northville michigan.)

The place is freaking HUGE!    All kindsa new faces.  None my age though  ...   (story of my life.)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i'm sure you haven't met everyone yet. try looking for a sexy older woman. they can be very nice.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Wide grip Laying row*
> 75 , 5 slow
> 155, 8, 6, 6
> _Feeling strong _
> ...


Nice wo Luke  

Are the laying rows on a bench made for that execise or are you improvising somehow?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Luke
> 
> Are the laying rows on a bench made for that execise or are you improvising somehow?


It's a bench.  I love em'   I get a great strech.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm sure you haven't met everyone yet. try looking for a sexy older woman. they can be very nice.


 
   I'd like that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i so live in the wrong place


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i so live in the wrong place


Yes... you do


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm packing that's it i can't take it anymore....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm sure you haven't met everyone yet. try looking for a sexy older woman. they can be very *NAUGHTY* .


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


True


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


exactly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Wide grip Laying row*
> 75 , 5 slow
> 155, 8, 6, 6
> _Feeling strong _
> ...


Nice w/o Luke. What's up buddy?!? Oh, and nice jog too. I'm going to start taking CEE soon, it's in the mail. What do you cook your chicken on?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

thought u wouldlike that...
I am happy...I have a DATE on Wednesday! oohhh..she's CUTE! Dare I say..HOT!
She is a smart ass like me...this could be fuuuuuun.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thought u wouldlike that...
> I am happy...I have a DATE on Wednesday! oohhh..she's CUTE! Dare I say..HOT!
> She is a smart ass like me...this could be fuuuuuun.....


 
Rub it in... asshole.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke. What's up buddy?!? Oh, and nice jog too. I'm going to start taking CEE soon, it's in the mail. What do you cook your chicken on?


I cook chicken on a flat top grill with olive oil, basil, oregano, and cracked black pepper.  

I diced em' up and threw them in with some vegitable pasta bow ties.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Rub it in... asshole.


heh heh...whatcha worried about.....looks like u have the attention of one hot lady yourself, pal...

now, if I wanted to rub anything in..I would tell u that I got kissed by 9 different women on New Years.....
two of them...goooood smooches....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I cook chicken on a flat top grill with olive oil, basil, oregano, and cracked black pepper.
> 
> I diced em' up and threw them in with some vegitable pasta bow ties.


u just made me hungry..thank you......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> awesome... first day in the new building (the north american tech center/ head quaters in Northville michigan.)
> 
> The place is freaking HUGE!    All kindsa new faces.  None my age though  ...   (story of my life.)




Anchor Bay to Northville is a hike!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Anchor Bay to Northville is a hike!!!


Beleive it or not, it only takes 45 minutes to get there.  I think it might be more like 90-120 minutes to get home though


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

good morning handsome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Beleive it or not, it only takes 45 minutes to get there.  I think it might be more like 90-120 minutes to get home though




 

You need to find a new way home


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You need to find a new way home


I think it's just the way the traffic flows 

I'll keep playing with different routes though


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> good morning handsome.


YO YO YO


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

what you driving on this commute? new car yet?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

a 1990 audi V8 Quattro
























			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what you driving on this commute? new car yet?


I found a 2002 audi tt coupe I think i might pick up though


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> a 1990 audi V8 Quattro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice but the little black 1 seems more you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

You saying Luke is little and black?!?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You saying Luke is little and black?!?


no i am saying he belongs in a sexy car silly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, ok.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tonights my LAST night shift!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

are you happy and how will your job change just the hours?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisa must be happy. It's hard when your man works nights or shift work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Actually I think Lisa likes the bed to herself at night LOL. Just the hours and stress level will change with new job. But no more 90 hour weeks!  I am happy but I'm pretty stressed about it too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

why stressed?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Because the job is a bit over my head. Alot to learn in a small amount of time. And with this kind of work it's not alright to make mistakes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

oh i bet you'll do fine. i never could sleep at all when i was starting a new job always went to the 1st day with no sleep lol. good luck. and do you get to take home any of those top secret killer bunnies?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry luke i'll stop.


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2005)

How is it going Luke?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh i bet you'll do fine. i never could sleep at all when i was starting a new job always went to the 1st day with no sleep lol. good luck. and do you get to take home any of those top secret killer bunnies?


Haha, no. The bunnies have to stay in their Top Secret cages


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How is it going Luke?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

good morning. i ordered the same car you are getting. mine only cost a little over $100. should be lots of fun.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> good morning. i ordered the same car you are getting. mine only cost a little over $100. should be lots of fun.


Mind giving me a lift to work?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

1.5.2005
Calves - 15.5"
Quads-   22.75"
Waist-    27.25"
Arms-     15.25"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.5.2005
> Calves - 15.5"
> Quads-   22.75"
> Waist-    27.25"
> Arms-     15.25"



27.25 " WAIST     

I don't think I've had a 27" waist since 10th grade


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 27.25 " WAIST
> 
> I don't think I've had a 27" waist since 10th grade




LOL, yeah...damn man that is a small waist.  Just curious, what is your shoulder width??  You can have a sick V-taper if you blow up your delts!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mind giving me a lift to work?


I'd love too. Bring tunes. Of course we may end up in Nevada...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.5.2005
> Calves - 15.5"
> Quads- 22.75"
> Waist- 27.25"
> Arms- 15.25"


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah...damn man that is a small waist. Just curious, what is your shoulder width?? You can have a sick V-taper if you blow up your delts!!


 
hmm, i'll find out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I'd love too. Bring tunes. Of corse we may end up in Nevada...


but I can't be late to work


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 27.25 " WAIST
> 
> I don't think I've had a 27" waist since 10th grade


It's a curse though.  All my joints are small.  I always have trouble with my wrists and ankles.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> great i could care less about work. we'll win tons of money in vegas n make love under the stars every night. i need to be home in a few years


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


You must've used the google translator


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.5.2005
> Calves - 15.5"
> Quads-   22.75"
> *Waist-    27.25"*
> Arms-     15.25"


       I know the others have already said it... but  

I cant even remember when my waist measured that much... or should i say that little! Your arms and quads are ~equal to me, my calves are 13" but your waist is


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

I re-measured.  I get 27.75" for my waist 
From delt to delt, I get 19.25"  or 47" around.
39.25" for around my chest.  (I might be doing it wrong  )


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

need help


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

You have to be doing wrong.  I wear a size 32-33 pants and I still shop in the kids section.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You have to be doing wrong. I wear a size 32-33 pants and I still shop in the kids section.


I wear 28's in in jeans.  And 30's with a belt in the stuff I wear to work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> need help


  always


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

Your measurements make sense.  My shoulders are about 10-11" larger than my chest.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> always


okay first off there are a lot of places you forgot to measure. n they are getting huge....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I wear 28's in in jeans.  And 30's with a belt in the stuff I wear to work.



28's       that's much better than 38's        I'd rather have a smaller waist than a bigger one....Hopefully you can keep it that way.   I know my waist has gone up 2 inches in the last ten years but I've put on 25lbs too (most of it in right spots    )


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

hmmm if you look at arnolds pics 1 of the things that made him so hot was that little waist...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

1.6.2005



*Flat DB press*
45 x 5 (SLOW)
75 x 10, 8, 6 

*Cable Lateral raises*
30x 8,6,5

*Stiff arm cable pull down*
120x 10, 8, 4

*Rope tri ext*
140 x 10, 8, 6

*Hack Squat*
280 x 10, 8, 6


*Hammer Curl*
55???s x 8, 5, 3


*SLDL*
205 x 13

*Weighted crunch*
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 13


_15 second RI???s_
_ Weight 169lbs_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

good morning gorgeous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, that is a great w/o Luke. Good job keeping the weight the same and it looks like your progressing as well.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> good morning gorgeous.


Mornin' 

When are you gonna start a journal RG?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, that is a great w/o Luke. Good job keeping the weight the same and it looks like your progressing as well.


Thanks Rock 

I feel little stronger.

My bench strength sucks though


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Mornin'
> 
> When are you gonna start a journal RG?


i keep one already. it's full of nice juicy Luke stories but hey if you think i should make it public.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I wear 28's in in jeans.  And 30's with a belt in the stuff I wear to work.


28's!!!! geez.... i'd have to take out my kidneys to wear those pants!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

I wore 28's once......Oh wait we are talking jeans right???   

What's doing Lucky Luke???

Hey just coming by to visit and say hello.  I am getting back into IM fully now that my therapist decided that my shoulder can take a little pounding from the weights...yeah!!!!

L8tr


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Google interpretation =


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My bench strength sucks though


That's just your opinion, I think it's good. But with HIT I bet it goes up fairly quickly!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I wore 28's once......Oh wait we are talking jeans right???
> 
> What's doing Lucky Luke???
> 
> ...


Hey dude!  Ever get rid of that strawberry whey   Glad to see ya back


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's just your opinion, I think it's good. But with HIT I bet it goes up fairly quickly!


I hope so


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

Good Morning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

Translation


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with Rock ! Damn it's hard to say that  

Nice wo !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree with Rock ! Damn it's hard to say that
> 
> Nice wo !


Tell me about it.....!  That guy is a werido 



So I didn't think CEE was going much for me, but when I stopped I lost 4lbs of water .  Maybe I needed to continue taking it in order to get the reduced recovery time?!?

So I ordered a kilo of regular monohydrate.  I'll be taking 8 grams a day.  I'm guessing I'll probably put that 4lbs back in within the week.  I would think a kilo should last enough to know if i'll see the benefits of a mono hydrate  .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 28's       that's much better than 38's        I'd rather have a smaller waist than a bigger one....Hopefully you can keep it that way.   I know my waist has gone up 2 inches in the last ten years but I've put on 25lbs too (most of it in right spots    )




During my last contest my waist got down to 29".  It is about 32" now.  I wear 34 or 35" in the pants to fit my quads.  Otherwise I rip the ass out of my pants.


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Have a wonderful  weekend Luke


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Have a wonderful weekend Luke


 
What's the Shrug for sara?  Make up your mind... do I get to have a wonderful weekend or not?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Luke


 
Hey man!  How are ya doing?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> During my last contest my waist got down to 29". It is about 32" now. I wear 34 or 35" in the pants to fit my quads. Otherwise I rip the ass out of my pants.


It depends on where I shop, but I can't seem to get jeans at B Republic or any of the stores I like.  They make them for stick leg people I think, because my quads are 4" smaller than your's


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What's the Shrug for sara? Make up your mind... do I get to have a wonderful weekend or not?


come to my house and you will anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It depends on where I shop, but I can't seem to get jeans at B Republic or any of the stores I like.  They make them for stick leg people I think, because my quads are 4" smaller than your's




why the fuck would you shop at banna republic?  LOL, I shop at sporting goods stores exclusivley.  even my jeans come from there.  it is all about the loose fit levis silver tabs.  everythign else is just to damn tight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why the fuck would you shop at banna republic? LOL, I shop at sporting goods stores exclusivley. even my jeans come from there. it is all about the loose fit levis silver tabs. everythign else is just to damn tight.


I started shoppin' there for my work clothes.... and then work sort'a became my life.  So that's where I shop 

I like the place


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I started shoppin' there for my work clothes.... and then work sort'a became my life. So that's where I shop
> 
> I like the place


Banana Republic - Im in the same boat as you. They have good, comfortable work (business casual, etc) clothes. Good stuff there.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

1.8.2005

_15 second RI's_

*Incline DB press*
65's x 8, 6, 5 *PB*
_I finally did it. I kept the 65's the whole time _

*Stiff arm WG cable pull down*
140lbs x 10, 8, 7 *PB*
_I feel strong with these _

*Ez bar preacher curl*
70 x 7,6,5
_Felt ok  I'd rather try the 80 next time._

*Bent Row*
155 x 8,6,6

*BB Shrug (alt. grip)*
275 x 12
295 x 9 
*45 sec RI*

*Leg EXT*
155 x 10,10,9
_need more weight _

*Front Raises*
25's x 8, 7
30's x 7


m1. 7 egg whites, 3 slices of wheat, 8g of efa, 
m2. (PWO) 2 banana's, 8g of monohydrate
m3. 
m4.
m5.

Woke up late. I drank last night at the Casino

1 pint of guiness
2 pints of new castle
3 vodka and cranberry's
Oddly enough, I feel ok today


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Banana Republic - Im in the same boat as you. They have good, comfortable work (business casual, etc) clothes. Good stuff there.


It's a great store.  And there are usually some "interesting" girls in there


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

Why 15sec RI?? just courious.


How did you look this morning.  I never drink (twice last year, for the whole year).  But when I do I wake up the next morning so ripped and vascular.  The alcohol dehydrates me and the sugars pump me up big time.  I am thinking about drinking a bit the night before a contest to see what happens.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Great w/o man. Look at the improvements


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why 15sec RI?? just courious.
> 
> 
> How did you look this morning. I never drink (twice last year, for the whole year). But when I do I wake up the next morning so ripped and vascular. The alcohol dehydrates me and the sugars pump me up big time. I am thinking about drinking a bit the night before a contest to see what happens.


Yellowmoomba recommended 15sec.  for rest/pause.

I really like it.  And i've been improving every week 

I only drink about twice a year too.  I didn't look much different.  I guess I didn't drink enough.  I know I'm dehydrating when I drink.  I can feel it in my lips.  They start gettin' dry/sensitive   Not good for kiss'n girls


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o man. Look at the improvements


Yea, I"m really likin' it.  I just still feel the need to go more ofter.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yellowmoomba recommended 15sec.  for rest/pause.
> 
> I really like it.  And i've been improving every week
> 
> I only drink about twice a year too.  I didn't look much different.  I guess I didn't drink enough.  I know I'm dehydrating when I drink.  I can feel it in my lips.  They start gettin' dry/sensitive   Not good for kiss'n girls




Oh, I wasn't aware that you were doing rest pause.  Good shit.

It only takes a few shots for me to look ripped???  I don't know??

Try kiss'n guys then.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Try kiss'n guys then.


Nah, guys don't do anything for me.  I'd rather just not drink


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

That's not what you told me Luke.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

GayRock4832 said:
			
		

> That's not what you told me Luke.


I'm a changed man Rock.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice wo Luke !  Congrats on the PB's


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Gary


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What's the Shrug for sara?  Make up your mind... do I get to have a wonderful weekend or not?



 *Have a wonderful weekend  *


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *Have a wonderful weekend *


ohhhhh!  Pink


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry, I like pink


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Sorry, I like pink


me too


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

Silly Boy


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> me too




Are you still sure about this statment:




> Nah, guys don't do anything for me. I'd rather just not drink


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you still sure about this statment:


Yeap. You were right.... stress.  Yoga helps


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

great..that puts a less than pleasant image in one;s mind:
Luke..in a PINK leotard..all bent up in unnatural angles...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> great..that puts a less than pleasant image in one;s mind:
> Luke..in a PINK leotard..all bent up in unnatural angles...


 



I could post a pic


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

um...feel free NOT to!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

what r u doing home ona  Saturday night, playa?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what r u doing home ona Saturday night, playa?


I'm actually at a euchre party right now  

besides, I partied enough yesterday.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

euchre: *Main Entry: [1]eu·chre
Pronunciation: *'yü-k&r
*Function: *_noun_
*Etymology: *origin unknown
*Date: *1841
*:* a card game in which each player is dealt five cards and the player making trump must take three tricks to win a hand 


how's tricks?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> euchre: *Main Entry: [1]eu·chre*
> *Pronunciation: *'yü-k&r
> *Function: *_noun_
> *Etymology: *origin unknown
> ...


placed 5th 


I"m starting to realize that I have a habit of doing the 'right thing', for the wrong people.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2005)

As long as you're not doing the wrong things to the "right" people you fine bra ... you're just stuffin a lil' good karma in the bank.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> placed 5th
> 
> 
> I"m starting to realize that I have a habit of doing the 'right thing', for the wrong people.


i think you are getting better at deciding who the "right people" are. that is tough and a good skill to have.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> As long as you're not doing the wrong things to the "right" people you fine bra ... you're just stuffin a lil' good karma in the bank.


That's an interesting way of looking at it... There's just somethings that I don't want to 'save for a rainy day'  though


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's an interesting way of looking at it... There's just somethings that I don't want to 'save for a rainy day' though


 Yeah ya do.

  Trust me.

  It comes in handy for those " ...  ... WTF am I gonna do now ... " moments.  Good karma mostly comes from altruistic deeds.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Romeo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi RG


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

1.10.2005

m1 (6 am). 3 slices of wheat, 3 tsp of nat. PB, 23g of whey
m2.(8:30) 4 eggs, 3 slices of wheat 5g of efa
m3.(11:30) 2 cups of brown rice, 8oz of chicken
m4.(2:30pm) 2 cups of brown rice, 8oz of chicken
m5.(4) 2 bananas 10oz of apple juice (with creatine)
m6. (5:30) 55g of whey 1 cup of oats. (PWO)
m7.() 5g of efa, 4oz of chicken, 2 cups of rice

10g of creatine monohydrate
32oz of coffee (I fucki'n love coffee  )
1.5 gal's of water


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Good Morning Luke


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.10.2005
> 
> m1 (6 am). 3 slices of wheat, 3 tsp of nat. PB, 23g of whey
> m2.(8:30) 4 eggs, 3 slices of wheat 5g of efa
> ...


Stupid question, I know I could just look back through your journal, but how much do you weigh now and how many cals are you taking in?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Morning Luke nice pic i was having problems hosting the one i had...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Morning Luke


G'morni'n  Looks like you could use some coffee yourself sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Stupid question, I know I could just look back through your journal, but how much do you weigh now and how many cals are you taking in?


169, 2900-3200


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke nice pic i was having problems hosting the one i had...


?


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

I already had my morning coffee before cardio this morning! 
Been up since 5 am


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1*69*, 2900-3200


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


  but, only 'one' of them


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1*69*, 2900-3200


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

what's this? i like it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what's this? i like it.


Lotus Elise....  $50k  toyota engine.  The car is glue together aluminum.  I don't think it'd hold up on michigan roads 

190hp, and like 1700lbs (1/2 the weight of a corvette)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

1.10.2005

*incline DB Bench press*
65's x 8,5,4

*DL*
205 x 10

*Concentrated curl*
40 x 8,5,4

*ez preacher curl narrow*
80 x 6,3,2.5
_2.5....  hehehehe, i sat there and tried to make that a 3 for about 15 seconds_

*Laying Row*
125 x 5, 5, 4

*Stiff arm WG pull down *
120x 10,8
130x 6

*Cable Lateral raise*
30x 10,9,6

*Seated Arnold Press*
25 x 10,8,7


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

*40 lb concentration curls !!!!!  

 *


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.10.2005
> 
> *incline DB Bench press*
> 65's x 8,5,4
> ...


Damn Luke.....

Looking at your work out caused me to get sprained eyes after seeing the 40 pound concentration curls....Great job man..... 

G-night...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Concentrated curl*
> 40 x 8,5,4


what were you concentrating on?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.10.2005
> 
> *incline DB Bench press*
> 65's x 8,5,4
> ...


hola, mi amigo!
just looking..see that u did two exercises for all body parts but chest (1) and no tris...
did I miss something?
Nice on the 40lb CC!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Rockgazer's Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.10.2005
> *ez preacher curl narrow*
> 80 x 6,3,2.5
> _2.5....  hehehehe, i sat there and tried to make that a 3 for about 15 seconds_


Nice w/o Luke! IMO that 15 sec is what makes HIT successful. Nice struggle!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what were you concentrating on?






			
				I'm rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke! IMO that 15 sec is what makes HIT successful. Nice struggle!


I totally agree 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> just looking..see that u did two exercises for all body parts but chest (1) and no tris...
> did I miss something?
> Nice on the 40lb CC!


Well, I would have wanted to stick around for leg extensions, incline BB press, decline ez bar tri extensions and some ab stuff, But I'm actively trying to cut back. 

Honestly, I think I should stick another day in. I think I could do it 




			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Damn Luke.....
> 
> Looking at your work out caused me to get sprained eyes after seeing the 40 pound concentration curls....Great job man.....
> 
> G-night...


Hey Tony! How's it going. You're so lucky to have that place in south florida. I was in your area a while back. I'm so jealous.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> *40 lb concentration curls !!!!!
> 
> *


  you're gif's crack me up gary 

They felt great   I had an awesome pump yesterday.  I think I"m starting to respond to the monohydrate already.  I"m glad I bought two kilo's


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

you uh, need your
muscles dusted?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

Gary Mike and Rock are the guys with the muscles  


I'm sure I could find something else to do with you though


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

where's the rest of you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

awww come on   I can't look at that at work.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

1.11.2005

m1. 3 slices of wheat, 2 tsp of PB, 23g of whey
m2. 6 red skins, 5oz of chicken, 3 cups of green beans 
m3. 2 bananas, 7g of efa
m4. 2 cups of rice, 10oz of chicken 1 cup of green beans
m5. 46g of whey, 1cup of oats
m6. 6egg whites, 2 slices of wheat

12g of monohydrate (2 x 6g)
It's starting to work already   I can't beleive it.  I didn't respond this well to cell tech


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

i should _so_ post that pic here again..... sigh, being good.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

You came to Miami and didn't say hello?  Man, that sucks...je je

Just joking bud.  Too bad, I would have bought you a beer.  That's if RG allows me to


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You came to Miami and didn't say hello? Man, that sucks...je je
> 
> Just joking bud. Too bad, I would have bought you a beer. That's if RG allows me to


I tried, you weren't home   (nov. 28th I think )


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I tried, you weren't home  (nov. 28th I think )


Nope, I was here...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You came to Miami and didn't say hello? Man, that sucks...je je
> 
> Just joking bud. Too bad, I would have bought you a beer. That's if RG allows me to


okay i just checked out your gallery . you are way too young to be drinking  where is your mommy? you two party often? geeze kids today. my god you are cute but that drinking problem needs to be dealt with before kindergarten.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well, I would have wanted to stick around for leg extensions, incline BB press, decline ez bar tri extensions and some ab stuff, But I'm actively trying to cut back.
> 
> Honestly, I think I should stick another day in. I think I could do it :shrug


well, brotha-
I'd rather see u drop one of the two bicep exercise and add in a 2nd chest. You are gonna be stimulating the bicpep w/ your back exercises anyway. Then add in one good tri exercise.
If need to....add the 2nd day. Chest / delts / tris one day, back/ legs/ bis the next. day three..you take off..or do cardio then repeat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.11.2005
> 
> m1. 3 slices of wheat, 2 tsp of PB, 23g of whey
> m2. 6 red skins, 5oz of chicken, 3 cups of green beans
> ...


how much sugar is in the creatine u are useing now...I threw away well over 1/2 of my cell tech WAY back when...when I found out it has 75g of sugar PER serving...I am sure I OD on sugar I don't know about...no need to add in more..
what kind are you taking?
I cannot really stand the taste of the stuff...so I don't take mine consistantly enuf to see if it works...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay i just checked out your gallery . you are way too young to be drinking where is your mommy? you two party often? geeze kids today. my god you are cute but that drinking problem needs to be dealt with before kindergarten.


  Definitely taking care of that drinking problem before I get into kinder. I figured it would be easier for me to drink now that I can barely walk (I am learning slowly and I even walk by myself now, so...) and if I fall down people think its cute. If my pops falls down, not so cute. 

I also have checked your gallery and I wish you were my mommy, to party with you instead. Got milk?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

babies everywhere manic is using them to save his life in name that tune.... things that make you go awww.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> babies everywhere manic is using them to save his life in name that tune.... things that make you go awww.


Believe me, I'd do anything for this children.  They are my pride and joy....

What's doing Lucky Luke.  You need to give it up to the beautiful rockgazer.  Not only is she a looker, but she's also got a great sense of humor.  Boy whatcha waiting for?????

Later Lucky Luke, gazer.......


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how much sugar is in the creatine u are useing now...I threw away well over 1/2 of my cell tech WAY back when...when I found out it has 75g of sugar PER serving...I am sure I OD on sugar I don't know about...no need to add in more..
> what kind are you taking?
> I cannot really stand the taste of the stuff...so I don't take mine consistantly enuf to see if it works...


 
0 sugar.  Just creatine monohydrate from bb.com  $19 for a kilo.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I also have checked your gallery and I wish you were my mommy, to party with you instead. Got milk?


yea, she's one sexy lady


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe me, I'd do anything for this children. They are my pride and joy....
> 
> What's doing Lucky Luke. You need to give it up to the beautiful rockgazer. Not only is she a looker, but she's also got a great sense of humor. Boy whatcha waiting for?????
> 
> Later Lucky Luke, gazer.......


She's cool as hell!  Those people are usually so far away from me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> She's cool as hell! Those people are usually so far away from me


Those people are all around n probably scoping your ass out. Thank you, but I'm sure if you'd pay attention you'd see nice bad girls everywhere you look.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Morning Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

morning rock

1.12.2005

*Flat DB Press*
75 x 8,8,3

*Hack Squat*
250 x 8,6,5

*Cable lateral raise*
40 x 8, (6 with left arm ), 5,3

*Hammer Curl*
50's x 8,6,4

*Leg Ext.*
155 x 9,8,6 
_Needs more weight._

*Close grip BP*
135 x 10,10
(VERY SLOWLY, 1 minute RI)

*Weighted Crunch*
150 x 15, 15
(1 minute RI)

Everything else is a 15 second RI


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke. How often are you working out? 250 on Hack Squat  I've never been able to go over 180!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 12, 2005)

You HAD to feel that 1 min per rep BP.  Killer work Luke


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

It looks like it's time to move up the weight on the DB press, Hacks and Leg Extentions (and maybe the hammers)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke. How often are you working out? 250 on Hack Squat  I've never been able to go over 180!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You HAD to feel that 1 min per rep BP. Killer work Luke


Everything else is 15 second RI's


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It looks like it's time to move up the weight on the DB press, Hacks and Leg Extentions (and maybe the hammers)


 
Yea


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey buddy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

hmmm someone is very popular his pm box is full* again*.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

a pm

tesla is freaking there is a tesla on csi. i read the name in a dean koontz book years ago too when she was about 6 mos old it's only the 2nd time i've seen it used for a name( besides her). she screamed, i thought she was hurt.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey buddy


 
yo yo yo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> she screamed, i thought she was hurt.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm freakin' exhausted.  I've been averaging 7hr's of sleep a night


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


she kept yelling down the hall, they think my step father killed me, i was shot in the neck, no it was my mother.... not happy her name is not only hers.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

1.13.2005

m1. 3 slices of wheat toast, 2tsp of PB, 23g of whey
m2. a banana, 4 eggs, 2 slices of wheat toast
m3. 11oz of chicken, 7 redskins. 1/2 cup of green beans.
m4. 12oz of chicken, 3 redskins, 1/2 cup of green beans, 2 cups of rice.
m5. 46g of whey, 2 slices of wheat 1tsp of PB
m6.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

> 3 slices of wheat toast, 2tsp of PB, 23g of whey



A guy your size can take more than 23g of whey.  why not 2 scoops?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A guy your size can take more than 23g of whey. why not 2 scoops?


it was all I had left in the container.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Time to buy some more.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Time to buy some more.


nah, not yet.  I just didn't feel like mixing vanilla and chocolate


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

wuss


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> wuss


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

SO I got a flat... put the spare on.... drove for 5 miles.... and then the spare blew.

In the middle of the ghetto.  I just got home from work


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO I got a flat... put the spare on.... drove for 5 miles.... and then the spare blew.
> 
> In the middle of the ghetto. I just got home from work


Damn !!!!  but at least you got home! Alive !  LOL


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Luke


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

Detroit ghetto!!! you never want to be there


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO I got a flat... put the spare on.... drove for 5 miles.... and then the spare blew.
> 
> In the middle of the ghetto.  I just got home from work




Bummer ...


What city did you get a flat in ??


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bummer ...
> 
> 
> What city did you get a flat in ??


I was stuck on 94' for a while and had to piss like a maniac. So I got off at Harper South. That's where I lost the first one. I took a piss in the alley, changed my tire, and started driving.

I bent my spare in HALF on Gratiot, in the middle of Mt. Clemins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was stuck on 94' for a while and had to piss like a maniac. So I got off at Harper South. That's where I lost the first one. I took a piss in the alley, changed my tire, and started driving.
> 
> I bent my spare in HALF on Gratiot, in the middle of Mt. Clemins.




Sorry to hear about your tire(s).       

It could have been worse.   You could have gotten a flat down by I94/Gratiot (downtown) or I96/Chicago Rd. -  NOW THAT's GHETTO AREA!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your tire(s).
> 
> It could have been worse. You could have gotten a flat down by I94/Gratiot (downtown) or I96/Chicago Rd. - NOW THAT's GHETTO AREA!!


Yea, thank god I didn't get off to piss out there.

You notice how bad the pot holes are this year?  WOW!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, thank god I didn't get off to piss out there.
> 
> You notice how bad the pot holes are this year?  WOW!



They're EVERYWHERE       unfortunately!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SO I got a flat... put the spare on.... drove for 5 miles.... and then the spare blew.
> 
> In the middle of the ghetto. I just got home from work


   action adventure story nice. happy ending at least


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, exciting Luke! Glad your still around LOL!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Sheesh talk about makin a song and dance over a flat tyre


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sheesh talk about makin a song and dance over a flat tyre


You wouldn't beleive what the roads are like here in  Michigan


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

I decided i'm going to run a cycle of 1-t ester.

300mg/ed for 4 weeks.
followed by 5 weeks of nolva (60mg/60mg/40mg/40mg/20mg)

I'll also be upping my cals to 4,000.
350g of protein
400g of carbs
100g of fat.

I"m guessin'. I"ll have to throw in some flax oil in my POW shake to do that 

Today I weight 169.


I hope to gain 10-12 lbs in 5 weeks.


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

Flax is really good to take anyways. I take it religiously. 

You taking 1-t by itself?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You wouldn't beleive what the roads are like here in  Michigan


If they're anything like our roads.... yes i would.... 
Why do you think i drive a 4wd


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Flax is really good to take anyways. I take it religiously.
> 
> You taking 1-t by itself?


yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Luke you druggie  What's up?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

Saturday 1.14.2005

_Chest tris_

*DB flat press*
50 x 4
75 x 8,6
65 x 8

*CGBP*
135 x 8

*Incline DB press*
60's x 8 x 4

*Overhead single arm tri ext*
25 x 7
20 x 7 x 2

_My right arm starts pinching and binding in my front delt. I really should stop doing these are place them with something else._

*Incline Tri Ez bar ext.*
70 x 8 x 3

*Tri Rope pressdown*
120 x 10 x 3

*Weighted crunch*
150 x 10 x 3

I switched back to my regular higher volume w/o, although I'm keeping the sets down. MAN am I ever sore. My tri's are killin' me. I like the HIT, but I'd rather stick with my split that I'm more used to for this cycle of 1-t. 


1.17.2005

*Laying Row*
135 x 6 x 2
135 x 4 x 1
115 x 6 x 1

*CG Seated Row*
120 x 6 x 3

*Kneeling Lat rope pull down*
120 x 10 x 3

*Stiff arm WG pull down*
120 x 9 x 1
120 x 8 x 2

*Ez bar preacher narrow (rest pause)*
70 x 7, 6, 3 _(15 second RI's)_

*Brachioradialus Curls*
30's x 10 x 3

*Concentrated curls*
35 x 6 x 3




			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke you druggie  What's up?


I'm still sore from saturday . Still waiting for the 1-t to get here from bb.com


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Luck w/ your cycle.    It's probably a good idea to up your volume if your are cycling (from what I hear)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good Luck w/ your cycle. It's probably a good idea to up your volume if your are cycling (from what I hear)


Yea, I plan on packi'ng another 1000 calories a day as well.  I think it's the right thing to do


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Saturday 1.14.2005
> 
> _Chest tris_
> 
> ...


Nice wo's Luke  

*Brachioradialus Curls *are you curling dinosaurs ?   Sorry just sounds like a dinosaur name.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Luke
> 
> *Brachioradialus Curls *are you curling dinosaurs ? Sorry just sounds like a dinosaur name.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

how's tricks?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just fine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

i was hoping for amazing.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i was hoping for amazing.


Hope I didn't disapoint you


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Luke!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Luke!




SAPPHY!    how are YOU?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hope I didn't disapoint you


you could never disappoint me. ever.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> SAPPHY!    how are YOU?


I am good... just got back from vacation... all tan and rested.    sorta jones for a workout though.   
How about you??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Saturday 1.14.2005
> 
> _Chest tris_
> 
> ...


Whew, damn that's alot LOL! Nice w/o Luke. Are you taking steroids or prohormone?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Luke
> 
> *Brachioradialus Curls *are you curling dinosaurs ?   Sorry just sounds like a dinosaur name.


grrrrr baby...very grrrrr!

keep it coming, brotha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whew, damn that's alot LOL! Nice w/o Luke. Are you taking steroids or prohormone?


I think the 1-t is considered a pro steriod


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

First day of my 1-t cycle. 200mg ed (100mg every 12 hr's)

This is just my reminder to take my crap.
1. Morning, *evening*
2. *Morning*, *evening *
3. *Morning*, evening (1.20.2005)
4. Morning, evening
5. Morning, evening
6. Morning, evening
7. Morning, evening
8. Morning, evening
9. Morning, evening
10. Morning, evening
11. Morning, evening
12. Morning, evening
13. Morning, evening
14. Morning, evening
15. Morning, evening
16. Morning, evening
17. Morning, evening
18. Morning, evening
19. Morning, evening
20. Morning, evening
21. Morning, evening 
22. Morning, evening
23. Morning, evening
24. Morning, evening
25. Morning, evening
26. Morning, evening
27. Morning, evening
28. Morning, evening


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck...see if u get 'raged' at all...during this...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

1.18.2005

*Shoulders*

*Arnie press*
30's x 10 x 3

*MP DB Press*
50's x 9 x 1
50 x 10 x 2

*Incline BB Press (75 degrees)*
155 x 6 x 2
185 x 4 x 1

*Cable Side laterals*
30 x 10 x 3

*Front Raises*
30's x 10 x 3


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

morning! Nice WO!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning! Nice WO!


It felt good.  I think I was alittle excited from starting a cycle


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice Wo Arnie ... I mean Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

Gary's funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke! Why so little volume though


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke! Why so little volume though


I"m easing back into 6 days a week for this cycle 


1.19.2005

Legs (  )

*Alternating lunges (45second RI's)*
130 x 8 x 4

*Hack Squat (30 second RI's)*
280 x 8 x 2
280 x 7 

*Leg Ext (20 second RI's)*
165 x 12 x 2
165 x 7 x 1

*Calve Raises*
110 x 12 x 3

*Weighted Crunch*
150 x 12 x 3

weight: 170.5 lbs 

Been having massive head aches.  I'm guessing this is probably suggesting I"ll be having some shifts in my water retension soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

has the weather been changing there? Hey..never know...could also be an influence...
Luke: Human weathervane and lover...
what a combo!

Morning, brotha!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"m easing back into 6 days a week for this cycle
> 
> 
> 1.19.2005
> ...


*130 lb lunges !!!!!  *WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO !!!  I would of fell over and been crushed to death if I tried that !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

hey...I missed that..were those with DB or BB?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *130 lb lunges !!!!! *WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO !!! I would of fell over and been crushed to death if I tried that !





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...I missed that..were those with DB or BB?


Smith machine. So that should take all of the luster out of that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

naw...I know that I did a couple sets of lunges with 135 some time back, and wanted to cry like a little girl when I got done...that shite hurts!

Good job!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> has the weather been changing there? Hey..never know...could also be an influence...
> Luke: Human weathervane and lover...
> what a combo!
> 
> Morning, brotha!


lover.....  ...

I woke up weighing 173.  I'm usually dehydrated when I wake up too.

The 1-t i'm using is esterfied. I think it might work just as well as m1-t.  I'm only 2 days in and I dont exactly feel "lethargic", but my sleep is REALLY deep.  

I"m anxious to see how this cycle pans off.  

Today will be cardio.  35 minute jog at 6.5mph.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Smith machine. So that should take all of the luster out of that


  Still heavy in my opnion


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats up luke. Good luck with your cycle bro


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Whats up luke. Good luck with your cycle bro


Thanks man


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

I certainly don't have any reduced recovery time yet.  This marks the second time i've fallen down stairs the day after a leg w/o 

I have'nt gained as much weight as I thought i would so far   171lbs at night.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

I dunno why..but I love it when my legs buckel..others who lift thta see this..just give you the knowing nod that they to have been there...non-lifters..think u are a 'special' person..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...non-lifters..think u are a 'special' person..


you mean.... not EVERYBODY thinks I'm 'special' ?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 20, 2005)

unique Luke ... you're unique.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> unique Luke ... you're unique.


there ya go, you have been labled.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

woohoooo!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Day 3 of the cycle.

I think this esterfied 1-t that i'm using is ALOT like methylated 1-t.  I'm pretty sure i'm expiriencing the onset of some mild depression.  (I'm getting good at noticing that stuff)  I should probably stay away from this stuff in the future. 

I weigh 171.  I need to add at LEAST a solid day of 35 minutes of cardio.  I have NOT been doing any for about the past 2 months.  I feel like crap   I can't wait until I can 'run' outside again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Luke, looking good in here. I don't think I'll ever touch that stuff again LOL. Good luck!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, looking good in here. I don't think I'll ever touch that stuff again LOL. Good luck!


yea yea yea.  that's what I said.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

What steps are you taking to handle the  depression?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nothing really..... yoga  

I realize that I have no reason to be depressed, and I recognize this feel from other cycles (and stress)

If it were nicer out, I'd go for a jog.  I have a date tomorrow   that's about it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like you recognise and have under control any neg's from this though  .

  You could find a secluded hill and throw snowballs at passing cars ... 

  Maybe set the neighbor's trash can on fire?

  You could send emails to some less than normal person and act like a sexy soccer chick and play head games with him after ... 

 Maybe you could go out to a lesbo night club and make some new friends (hey that really works ... been there done that). A little 3-way action oughta lift your mood some!!

  Just trying to offer some methods to manage depression tha don't involve Rx drugs.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

Here bro    check this out ... If this don't make you laugh than you do need something stronger.  Don't worry it's a safe download.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

O man that was great


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok, I think it's starting to work.  I've got a pump just sitting here, not even drinking caffeinne.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Are you in the bathroom?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

no


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O man that was great


that WAS great!

The 1-test is making u depressed? That sucks, Luke- I don't know what to say...wow...the 1-test I was on...didn't afect me that way...I did feel more aggressive....but that was it..

U got a date? details! U pimp!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> U got a date? details! U pimp!


nah, stood up. again. You wouldn't beleive how often that happens... lol


It looks more like i'll be out trying to find a date right now  


1.21.2005 cardio

*CGBP*
135 x 12 x 1
185 x 6 x 2

*Bent row*
135 x 12 x 3

Ran 30 minutes on the tread at 7.2mph

Feels SO DAMN GOOD! I need to do this more often


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fight that depression dawg.  I know all about it.  You ever wanna talk, hit me up.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nah, stood up. again. You wouldn't beleive how often that happens... lol
> 
> 
> It looks more like i'll be out trying to find a date right now
> ...


Now that was short and sweet


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

I upped the 1-t to 300mg.


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nah, stood up. again. You wouldn't beleive how often that happens... lol
> 
> 
> It looks more like i'll be out trying to find a date right now
> ...



Have you ever tried to do it "reverse" ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey sweetie!

YOU need a date?????  Some girl stood you up????????????????????     
Can't be..........  

AND

I am assuming you picked RG as your fav MILF because I do not have kiddies.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie!
> 
> YOU need a date????? Some girl stood you up????????????????????
> Can't be..........
> ...


Or maybe because you are married...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey there Luke. I hear ya on the depression, hang in there bro. We're all here for you and you'll be pleased at the end of your cycle I'm sure!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried to do it "reverse" ?


You mean stand a girl up? no...... 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am assuming you picked RG as your fav MILF because I do not have kiddies.


 You and RG crack me upo 





			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Or maybe because you are married...






			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Luke. I hear ya on the depression, hang in there bro. We're all here for you and you'll be pleased at the end of your cycle I'm sure!


I think you're right.  I guess it's not really depression if you know what's happening 


Thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

we got 8 and 1/2 inches of snow over night


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You mean stand a girl up? no......



no, silly. I meant reverse close grip press


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Or maybe because you are married...


I am NOT married... but I was just teasin'


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> no, silly. I meant reverse close grip press


o.... no 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am NOT married... but I was just teasin'


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

300mg is too much.  I slept all day long.


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Try it! its great  

whats making you sleep?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

1-t


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

what the heck is 1-t???


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am NOT married... but I was just teasin'


keep up the "teasing" n you never will be.   i really need to start taking notes. i thought you were married to that gopro guy.....  where's my pencil...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

you ladies crack me up


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes, I thought saphi is married to gopro : 
I think were lost in here rockgrazer


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nah, stood up. again. You wouldn't beleive how often that happens... lol
> 
> 
> It looks more like i'll be out trying to find a date right now
> ...



Are you doing HIT?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Are you doing HIT?


no, not any more.  I just wanted to see if I had any strength gain yet, but it was a cardio day.


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

How much do you weigh this morning luke ? interrested to see ...

Have you noticed any strenght gains up till now ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

I weight 172 this morning.  No strength gains yet.  I hope to peak at about 180ish.  I'm eating about 4500cal/day though


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

kk , How long you been doing it ... I'm too lazy to go back and count the days ? 
Keep in mind , I did only 1 day of cardio this week though. And it was a 20mins medium intensity (155 heart rate)

Oh ya , and your objective is to do a sort of lean mass gain right ? If your eating that much , but still doing cardio , that's what I would guess it is ?

Cuz It took me about 4 days to start noticing the strenght gains. I know its not the same ph/ps but it can give you an idea. And I've been eating about 4k cals too average a day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

i think this is the beginning of day five.  I wouldn't mind gaining some fat   I think I need that cardio though.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> keep up the "teasing" n you never will be.   i really need to start taking notes. i thought you were married to that gopro guy.....  where's my pencil...


Nahhh... my sweetie loves when I tease him.     AND    NO I am not married to GoPro, he is my coach and very very very good friend. Yes I love him but not like THAT!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2005)

What's your gig for today gonna be?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> What's your gig for today gonna be?


1.23.2005

Back/chest

*Flat bench press ----> laying row*
155 x 10 ----> 120 x 8
175 x 10 x 2 ----> 120 x 7

*Incline DB press (15 degree)----> bent row*
[60's x 10 ----> 110 x 7]  x 3

*Cable Flys ----> Pull ups*
[140 x 10 ----> 8] x 3

*Stiff arm pull down*
140 x 12 x 3


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1.23.2005
> 
> Back/chest
> 
> ...


Nice wo  !   Interesting supersets !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke. How'd you like supersetting back and chest? I'm doing that on Tue.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke. How'd you like supersetting back and chest? I'm doing that on Tue.


 
I always like back/chest.  Man, what a great pump I had today.

HOLY SHIT, I weigh 176lbs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo ! Interesting supersets !!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nah, stood up. again. You wouldn't beleive how often that happens... lol


shake it off, brotha...it happens tothe best of us...
I"ts a game of numbers. I got stood up by some hot thing last week...just poof..gone. No idea why..since then I have met 4 more..have a date mon and tues (different girls) and schedule more for the following week. Just keep socialble and meet people, luke- 
I tell ya..I work at the bar to meet girls. People never belive me, but I am actually pretty shy around women. THere, I force myself 'out of the box' and just go up, say howdy, some little whatever, then walk off. I can dang near talk to anybody now. And just for stuffs and grins, after I broke up w/ the ex..I thought it would be fun to put up profile on singles sites..ok, one. I have emailed with some..got stood up by one..but I am talking and who knows...if u don't already, give it a while, u never know. I also found out, that there are a lot of odd ball guys out there, and seings as you are a normal, nice everyday guy..u will stand out...there ya go.
keep yer chin up, Luke- everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nahhh... my sweetie loves when I tease him.   AND   NO I am not married to GoPro, he is my coach and very very very good friend. Yes I love him but not like THAT!


 ps i looked at your journal n made a note to self... " do not tease Sapphire she can probably kick your ass"  hope you're having a lovely day.....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

I will take THAT as a compliment!  You have yourself a lovely day as well.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shake it off, brotha...


Check.  Thanks man.  I complain too much n/e way.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah...you do...so STFU!

ha! look! I made a funny!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

(........)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

ok...I thought it was funny...but then again, I have been awake since 1pm YESTERDAY...

hasta, bed time!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Luke 


I finally got a decent pic of myself up in my gallery, I'm such a retard when it comes to uploading photos   But after about an hour I managed to get one in there that is not too small and not too blurry. How have you been?  I've abandoned my journal a bit lately, well, actually, a lot, but I'm back on track so I'll be around now. Hope all is well with you


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Luke
> 
> 
> I finally got a decent pic of myself up in my gallery, I'm such a retard when it comes to uploading photos  But after about an hour I managed to get one in there that is not too small and not too blurry. How have you been? I've abandoned my journal a bit lately, well, actually, a lot, but I'm back on track so I'll be around now. Hope all is well with you


hey  

I'm slippin' too.  I have a journal elsewhere though 

I need to buy a new camera.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

1.24.2005

Arms and lower back

*Preachers ez bar curls*
90 x 6 x 2

*Alt. db curl ---> incline over head tri extension*
[35's x 8---> 70lbs x 10] x 3

*Hammer curl ---> Rope press down*
[50's x 10---> 150lbs x 10] x 3

*Brachio curls ---> single arm calbe tri ext*
[40's x 10----> 50 x 5 ] x 3

*Concentrated curl ---> over head DB tri ext.*
[35 x 8---> 20 x 10] x 3

*SLDL*
135 x 12
185 x 8

*1/2 mile sprint*

Great pump today


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Are all your wo's supersets now ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Are all your wo's supersets now ?


For a little while


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats dude ... Saw that you hit the *176 lbs* . Do you feel the 1-test going into effect strenght wise ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke. You've got some strong arms


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Congrats dude ... Saw that you hit the *176 lbs* . Do you feel the 1-test going into effect strenght wise ?


No, not yet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Luke. You've got some strong arms


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

1.24.2005 

Possibly THE best workout I've EVER HAD IN MY LIFE....!

*Leg Day.*

*Squat Cage*
135 x 1
185 x 1
225 x 2
275 x 4
*315 x 14 WTF is that SHIT! *

I was using the Manta ray. I love that thing. 135 on the bar feels like absolutely nothing. And I just visualized that I had 135 on the bar the whole time! Fuck, if I was visualizing that I was squatting "Usher" I probably could have squeeked out two more! That just blows away my PB.









*Leg Extensions*
175 x 5 (this is what I usually work with for 3 sets of 10)
200 x 10
225 x 12
*250 x 12* *WTF!* I felt like I could go much heavier too. I only stopped because I was afraid I was gonna pop a knee or something (although my knees didn't hurt at all  ) That blows away a PB there.


*SLDL*
135 x 10
*225 x 10 PB*


*Calve Raises (seated)*
150 x 10 x 3

nothing special. Nice and slow. Felt great 

*1/8 mile Sprints..... 6 of them *

Wow. If this were a chest day; I think I would have tried to put up 315. I felt like a god, and people were starring at me while I was squatting and doing my extensions. From this day on, I will always listen to the Ying Yang Twins while lifting. ahhhhhhhh YUP


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

I added about 75lbs to my leg extension TODAY alone.  And I was only previously able to squat 315 3-4 times. 

Vascularity has gone way up, I weigh 175 today.  I need to eat more.

I forgot to mention that I ralfed after squatting.  It was mostly coffee though


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

A hard squat will get a person to toss'n out the lunch ... but you are dong outstanding Luke.  Well doen mayn well done.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy cow!!  That is some poundage you are putting up there Luke!!!  Great job!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> A hard squat will get a person to toss'n out the lunch ... but you are dong outstanding Luke. Well doen mayn well done.


I yacked all right. But people were starring at me even before I yacked 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Holy cow!! That is some poundage you are putting up there Luke!!! Great job!!!!!


I know!


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Well luke , I'm gonna take those good workout results as a yes for my earlier question about strenght gains


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Well luke , I'm gonna take those good workout results as a yes for my earlier question about strenght gains


This goes beyond strength gains if you ask me.  I was seriously only limited by fear of losing a knee on the leg extensions...

And as for the squats, I stopped because I had to ralf.  

I can't wait until the next leg day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Holy crap luke!!!!! Alright, I'm taking some 1-test too  Congrats, you just blow apart a milestone


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!  look out people Luke is in the groove !!
Incredible wo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap luke!!!!! Alright, I'm taking some 1-test too  Congrats, you just blow apart a milestone


I hope I can have a chest day like that some time 




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> DAMN !!!!!!!!!!! look out people Luke is in the groove !!
> Incredible wo


Honestly think it was my best ever


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Those squats are outstanding Luke!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Those squats are outstanding Luke!!


Thanks man..  I'm still geeked.


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks man.. I'm still geeked.


Ya , luke , that leg workout was mudge-o-rific !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

m1. 3 slices of wheat, 3tsp of pb, 23g of whey
m2. 6 eggs, 4 slices of wheat, 300 cals of apple juice
m3. 1 cup of chilli, 1 cup of brown rice, 7 oz of chicken, 1 slice of butterfinger cheesecake. 300 cals of apple juice.
m4. 2 cups of brown rice, 10oz of chicken.
m5. 60g of whey (PWO)
m6.
m7.

I *WILL *be 178 by Friday.

I've upped the 1-t to 400mg ed.  If the drainage gets too bad, i'll cut it back down to 300mg.

I noticed my hair is growing about 50% faster than it usually does.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm out of my 1-test..and now can't get any...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm out of my 1-test..and now can't get any...



Mike, you used pro hormones/steroids?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

I was taking 1-test and 4ad stack. I am out. My strength has maintained.
I don't think it worked as well this time as it did when I took it in '03.
It did ramp up my aggressions tho...had to be careful a couple times...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh, I didnt know that.  Thats cool.  For some reason I thought you were natty.

You make the gym today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I didnt know that.  Thats cool.  For some reason I thought you were natty.
> 
> You make the gym today?


most of the time I am! I was just lookig for a bit of a 'boost' to get me back to my old levels..and am pretty much there. 

no...  
I had an appointment thta was set for 2:30, then it got moved to 5pm. I had to make a couple business calls, and look for some paperwork. (taxes) THAT led me to attacking the piles of paperwork that have been culminating upon my table...now too late. I have a couple stops to make before my appointment then dash off to work...
I need to win the lottery..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

4ad rocks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Had a run of the mill Delt w/o.  Only thing worth noting would be my MP's I guess.

135 x 5
185 x 6
155 x 6
135 x 8


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2005)

Steroids


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Steroids


O, be quiet


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

WOOHOO! I had a goal of hitting 177lbs by friday. I hit it tonight 

So my new goal is 182lbs by next wednesday  

I started at 166.5lbs

I"ve put on a little fat, but I don't really care


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"ve put on a little fat, but I don't really care


More then likely it's just some bloat from the water gain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

u mil pressed 185 for 6 reps? U stud! I am still stuck @ 135...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Steroids


Fad diets


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> More then likely it's just some bloat from the water gain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great MP's Luke and weight gain. Your making me so jealous. I've still got 10 bottles of M1-T left. I just never wanted to run that alone again.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

i've run m1t alone.  It's not horrible at a low dose and short cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

What dose and cycle did you do? Any results from it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What dose and cycle did you do? Any results from it?


10mg ed 
3 week cycle with a 6 oxo pct

gained about 5lbs of muscle on a crap diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 10mg ed
> 3 week cycle with a 6 oxo pct
> 
> gained about 5lbs of muscle on a crap diet.


Hmmmm... I think last time I did 4 weeks at 25mg. Maybe I can handle 10mg w/ a clean diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn, I feel like the only one left who hasn't tried pro hormones or steroids!  Anyway, good numbers lately Luke.  Awesome squats and military presses.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I think last time I did 4 weeks at 25mg. Maybe I can handle 10mg w/ a clean diet.


25mg is a shit load.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I feel like the only one left who hasn't tried pro hormones or steroids! Anyway, good numbers lately Luke. Awesome squats and military presses.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 25mg is a shit load.


Yep, I'd pyramid up to it though. One cycle I did a week at 35 I believe. So 10 should be a breeze


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

I ran 20mg with no 4ad


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Maybe I can do 2 weeks at 10, 3rd at 15 and last at 20.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

If you have 10 bottles, run one whole cycle at ten.  4 months later, run one whole cycle at 20.  Tell us which is better


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Alright


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 27, 2005)

185 is pretty damn good for Military Press.  M1T is good stuff, just sucks you cant really run it very long.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ut oh. I got a pretty bad nose bleed today. I've never had one of those before. Also feel little light headed.

I started feeling giddy as well.

For the record, I dosed 12.5mg and 200mg respectively this morning.

No stimulants in my system.


----------



## redspy (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ut oh. I got a pretty bad nose bleed today. I've never had one of those before. Also feel little light headed.
> 
> I started feeling giddy as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your BP is increasing, that's what probably caused the nosebleed.  Have you had your BP checked?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Sounds like your BP is increasing, that's what probably caused the nosebleed. Have you had your BP checked?


I would agree with you, and that's what I suspected... BUt I just checked.

110/56


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I feel like the only one left who hasn't tried pro hormones or steroids!  Anyway, good numbers lately Luke.  Awesome squats and military presses.



P-funk and I also


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P-funk and I also


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P-funk and I also


Yeah, but you thought about it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I would agree with you, and that's what I suspected... BUt I just checked.
> 
> 110/56


I would have thought BP also, but yours is excellent.  Nosebleeds are fairly common this time of year.  Cooped up inside with all that dry heated air dries up your nasal passages.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I would have thought BP also, but yours is excellent.  Nosebleeds are fairly common this time of year.  Cooped up inside with all that dry heated air dries up your nasal passages.


That would be my guess  I always have them this time of year and my BP is pretty low.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea, it was registering -12 degrees F yesterday.


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Good morning bro.

Whats your weight this morning btw ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

174 in the morning.


I ate 4800 cals in 4 meals yesterday.

I only had 4 because I took 12 hr's of sleep.  (went to bed at 5:30.)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you thought about it!



Doesnt mean that I'm still not.  I wont fuck around with pussy shit if I do though..  Only thing stopping me, is Pride.  This was my first BB forum, and I look up to Patrick.  If he can do it, I can do it. 

Luke, lethargy?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doesnt mean that I'm still not. I wont fuck around with pussy shit if I do though.. Only thing stopping me, is Pride. This was my first BB forum, and I look up to Patrick. If he can do it, I can do it.
> 
> Luke, lethargy?


Way to go Jake


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Luke, lethargy?


Yes. 

As far as lethargy goes, 400mg of this esterfied 1-t feels like 20mg of m1t without 4ad.  I am not using 4ad.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Bi's and back

*Super wide grip row*
110 x 8 x 3

*Alt DB curl*
45's x 10 x 3

*WG stiff arm pull down ---> Hammer curls*
[150 x 12 ----> 50's x 7] x 2
[*150 x 14*---> 50's x 4] x 1  PB

*EZ bar preacher---> bent row*
[80 x 7---> 135 x 8] x 2
[80 x 5---> 135 x 5] x 1

_AWESOME pump here._

*Kneeling Rope pull down*
*160 x 14 x 3  PB*
_Needs more weight._

*Seated Row*
*260 x 12 x 4  PB*

There was a really cute girl on the track that made me lose count of my laps.  

1 mile- 6:15
1 mile- 9:15

_and some change_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doesnt mean that I'm still not.  I wont fuck around with pussy shit if I do though..  Only thing stopping me, is Pride.  This was my first BB forum, and I look up to Patrick.  If he can do it, I can do it.


To make things clear, that wasn't a challenge Jake. I'd be the first to say you and Patrick are a long way from needing them.  Personally, I feel steroids shouldn't be used until your full potential is at least close to being met.  Guys for example in their 20's that say "I've been training for almost 2 years now, and I've hit my genetic limit" are full of shit.  I THOUGHT I hit mine at 47, but have since realized I really have not.  But I'm close .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn Luke !!!   Nice job !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Bi's and back
> 
> *Super wide grip row*
> 110 x 8 x 3
> ...



Another nice wo Luke!  

6:15 mile  .


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I feel like the only one left who hasn't tried pro hormones or steroids!  Anyway, good numbers lately Luke.  Awesome squats and military presses.


Me either.... There's a few of hey.... 

Go Luke, Be stuffed if i could eat as many cals as you in a day....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go Luke, Be stuffed if i could eat as many cals as you in a day....


I'm stuffed! 

I could never be an obese person,  I'm already so tired of pooping


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> To make things clear, that wasn't a challenge Jake. I'd be the first to say you and Patrick are a long way from needing them.  Personally, I feel steroids shouldn't be used until your full potential is at least close to being met.  Guys for example in their 20's that say "I've been training for almost 2 years now, and I've hit my genetic limit" are full of shit.  I THOUGHT I hit mine at 47, but have since realized I really have not.  But I'm close .




I agree with that.  I see where you are coming from.  Your hormone levels take such a turn for the worse later in life so I know what you mean.  Plus, you had a solid base to build from.  If you are in your 20s and need hormones you just have problems.  there is no reason anyone should need that stuff in there 20s.  you are ragging at this time!!!  this is your peak and you are going to kill natural production with that??



> Doesnt mean that I'm still not. I wont fuck around with pussy shit if I do though.. Only thing stopping me, is Pride. This was my first BB forum, and I look up to Patrick. If he can do it, I can do it.



Thanks man.  I mean if I can do it, anyone can do it.  I don't have amazing genetics I just work really hard, haven't missed a meal in a few years (LOL) and just don't eat junk.  But I know what you mean about pride.  I don't consider it cheating to do steroids.  Most of my friends are or have been on at some point.  They still had to work hard, diet hard, etc.....But for me there is something else.  Knowing that I did it on my own.  I feel like I would loose that with something like anabolics.  I think one of my freinds said it best when i was thinking about it on time..."Paty, don't do it.  You don't have it in you.  If you do you will never be able to look yourself in the mirror again because inside you feel like you let yourself down some home."  He was right I would feel like I cheated myself out of the finished product by being impatient and speeding up time.  Until then I will just stick to being a pussy and looking like one too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I admire P alot. And in all honestly, this will be my last cycle ever. This is just something I had to get out of my system.

As far as fucking up your own hormonal balance, I can do that with just stress.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

> As far as fucking up your own hormonal balance, I can do that with just stress.




lol.......tell me about it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol.......tell me about it.


I did


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the thing that sucks me into doing these cycles is that I am a bio major, and I just find the stuff interesting.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going to bed at 176.5 lbs


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Bi's and back
> 
> *Super wide grip row*
> 110 x 8 x 3
> ...


Good W/O!!! How do you do your Bent over rows? With an underhand grip or an overhand one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> There was a really cute girl on the track that made me lose count of my laps.
> 
> 1 mile- 6:15
> 1 mile- 9:15
> ...


did u say hi to her? wink, smile..pinch her on the ass?anything??
Say something clever yet stupid as: Ever get the feeling we are going in circles here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Bi's and back
> 
> *Super wide grip row*
> 110 x 8 x 3
> ...


Damn Luke, your doing Team DuRock a service  Nice w/o.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O!!! How do you do your Bent over rows? With an underhand grip or an overhand one?


These were over hand with an EZ bar. Sometimes I use an olympic, sometimes I use the smith machine 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u say hi to her? wink, smile..pinch her on the ass?anything??
> Say something clever yet stupid as: Ever get the feeling we are going in circles here?


OMG! That's a good one. I"m going to use that one next time.

She said hi to me  (that's when I lost count) 




			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Luke, your doing Team DuRock a service  Nice w/o.


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Luke, your doing Team DuRock a service


Is that french ? For what? when did you start servicing Rock ?  and what service is it ?    J/K  couldn't resist .


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


You're a mean person


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is that french ? For what? when did you start servicing Rock ? and what service is it ?  J/K couldn't resist .


jerk


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> jerk


Is that the service you do or are you calling me names  

 Too much sugar this morning ! I'm bouncing off the walls here , need to get out and do something even if it's wrong .


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is that the service you do or are you calling me names
> 
> Too much sugar this morning ! I'm bouncing off the walls here , need to get out and do something even if it's wrong .


 



I just picked up 6lbs of whey at Costco for $19.99.  It's "sportpharma"

110 cals per serving
22g of P
2g of F
    1g saturated
2g of C

It's sweetened with splenda.  The kicker though, is that I think it mixes and tastes better than ALLTHEWHEY. 


I"ll be mapping out a new diet this weekend.

I think P has inpired me to the point that I might cut this cycle short.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chest and tri's

*Flat BB Super slow negatives*
185 x 3
225 x 3

*Flat DB (rest pause, 15sec RI's)*
80's x 8, 6,3
Felt really weak. 

*Incline DB*
60's x 10 x 3

*Incline SC's*
*80 x 10 x 3 PB*
Felt slow and ackward. Too much weight.

*Single arm cable ext*
*50 x 8 x 3 PB*
This felt wonderful. I normally use 30-40lbs

*Rope Ext*
150 x 15 x 1
*180 x 8 x 1 PB*
180 x 7 x 1
Wow, These came out like butter.

*Wrist Curls (olympic bar)*
45lbs x 10
65lbs x 10
85lbs x 14
105 x 8

*Overhead single arm ext*
25 x 8 x 3

I'm constantly hungry. There's something wrong. I can eat 700 cals 30 minutes pre work out, and still feel like i'm working out on an empty stomach. Somethings not right there.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

> I'm constantly hungry. There's something wrong. I can eat 700 cals 30 minutes pre work out, and still feel like i'm working out on an empty stomach. Somethings not right there.


.

I have the same problem.  I am dieting on 3800 cals and feeling it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I have the same problem. I am dieting on 3800 cals and feeling it.


I think I need to get some new music and just try to take my mind off of food


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think I need to get some new music and just try to take my mind off of food




dolly parton has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dolly parton has worked for me in the past.


I don't care for Dolly....

I like aria 








Or did you mean Dolly's Music?  I wonder if Ms. Giovanni sings.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> OMG! That's a good one. I"m going to use that one next time.
> 
> She said hi to me  (that's when I lost count)


lemme know if it works...maybe I can try it myself...ok..1st have to start doing cardio...the little details...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> lemme know if it works...maybe I can try it myself...ok..1st have to start doing cardio...the little details...


i love to run.  Especially outside.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to..I also weighed in at 168lbs too....that's damn near 40 lbs ago...
holy crap! It's snowing outside!
Wahoo!
I miss my 4X4....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I used to..I also weighed in at 168lbs too....that's damn near 40 lbs ago...
> holy crap! It's snowing outside!
> Wahoo!
> I miss my 4X4....


i've got a 4x4.  With 3 torsen diffs


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i love to run.  Especially outside.



I hear that.  I can't wait until the weather gets nicer.  I will defintely be doing cardio more.  I don't really like cardio, but jogging in the park on a sunny day makes it good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Chest and tri's
> 
> *Flat BB Super slow negatives*
> 185 x 3
> ...


Your putting some of us to shame Luke! Nice w/o. I didn't know you were pressing 225 now, and with slow negatives!!! Great job.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I hear that. I can't wait until the weather gets nicer. I will defintely be doing cardio more. I don't really like cardio, but jogging in the park on a sunny day makes it good.


werd


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your putting some of us to shame Luke! Nice w/o. I didn't know you were pressing 225 now, and with slow negatives!!! Great job.


For some reason, Flat BB presses worry me.  And that keeps me in the 135-185 range.  But I can go heavier.


----------



## simbh (Jan 30, 2005)

Yo luke , how much are you weighing this morning ?

Oh ya , and very nice sets with the bench press , even though you say you are worried its pretty good.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

174


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm agreeing with Rock on that one Luke ... dem slow neg's is da shit!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Never done slow negs but they sound killer !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

YOu guys are funny.

Heyyyy Yooouu guyyyyys


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i've got a 4x4.  With 3 torsen diffs


well, it is official..my car SUCKS in snow...I better make mucho dollars..I wanna H2!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat Cage*
135 x 2
225 x 2
275 x 2
325 x 2 (this just felt to heavy today  )
275 x 10 
285 x 12
295 x 6

*SLDL*
155 x 12
175 x 12
195 x 13



*Calv Raises*
120 x 12 x 4 _(Nothing special. Nice and slow. Great stretch.)_

*Leg Ext.*
250 x 12 
*275 x 12 PB*
*287.5 x 10 PB*
*300 x 6 PB *_(That's the whole stack . Lifting that cut off the circulation to my feet for a minute  My quads were treblin' What a GREAT feeling )_


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, it is official..my car SUCKS in snow...I better make mucho dollars..I wanna H2!


IT's all about the tires


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah...but I don't hink I can put chains on them w/out screwing up the rims..and cannot afford snow tires...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

case in point...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> IT's all about the tires


Ditto.  You need good tires, and a good 4 wheel drive system.  The H2 is cool but is nothing special in 4 wheel drive prowess.  I have a Jeep Liberty that I honestly believe does as well, if not better then an H2 in snow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> case in point...


um...yeah...all wheel drive...correct tires...
be fun to have an evo as well....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ditto.  You need good tires, and a good 4 wheel drive system.  The H2 is cool but is nothing special in 4 wheel drive prowess.  I have a Jeep Liberty that I honestly believe does as well, if not better then an H2 in snow.


oh I know..I just want one...I got to drive one last weekend...what a toy...it does get dismal gas mileage though..I've owned Tacomas and 4-Runners..phoenominal vehicles in snow...I'm just whinning about my economical fwd car with 50 series tires that I cannot put chains on now...I almost got it stuck...15 feet from my friggin driveway.....
luckily..I dun gotz me some skills, yo..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> case in point...



That looks like fun!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That looks like fun!!


Hell ya it does 










http://www.rallybc.com/photos/2001/wildwest/2001wildwest0736.jpg


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Holy ****  nice leg extensions   


Hey whats the guy in the blue shirt doing standing with his back to the camera at the edge of the wood?  Is that the Pope ?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

> Leg Ext.
> 250 x 12
> 275 x 12 PB
> 287.5 x 10 PB
> 300 x 6 PB (That's the whole stack . Lifting that cut off the circulation to my feet for a minute  My quads were treblin' What a GREAT feeling )



Just an honest a god word of advice.  Muscles grow at a much faster rate than tendons.  I know you feel stong but please proceed with caution.  It is pretty fucking gross seeing someone tear their quad or bicep tendon straight from the bone and have it roll up!!  make sure you know your limits.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just an honest a god word of advice.  Muscles grow at a much faster rate than tendons.  I know you feel stong but please proceed with caution.  It is pretty fucking gross seeing someone tear their quad or bicep tendon straight from the bone and have it roll up!!  make sure you know your limits.


I agree completely. That's why my arms are so fucked up right now. Just be careful Luke! Looks like your doing awesome though!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just an honest a god word of advice.  Muscles grow at a much faster rate than tendons.  I know you feel stong but please proceed with caution.  It is pretty fucking gross seeing someone tear their quad or bicep tendon straight from the bone and have it roll up!!  make sure you know your limits.




I hear ya loud and clear!



			
				Me on 1.24.2005 said:
			
		

> I felt like I could go much heavier too. I only stopped because I was afraid I was gonna pop a knee or something (although my knees didn't hurt at all  ) That blows away a PB there


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree completely. That's why my arms are so fucked up right now!



I wish I had a w/o partner to keep me inline.  I appreciate the words of caution


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey whats the guy in the blue shirt doing standing with his back to the camera at the edge of the wood?  Is that the Pope ?



There's one car released out of the start gate every minute on the minute.  I guess if you gotta piss, get away from the cameras 

  Great eye BTW!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

What happened to your sig Luke?!?  Not part of the team any longer?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Luke!

Were you making fun of me in my picture gallery?  I never ever had any biceps at all before...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Luke!
> 
> Were you making fun of me in my picture gallery?  I never ever had any biceps at all before...


No!  Not making fun of you at all 

I have trouble focusing above your waist in that picture   It's a guy thing.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Flat DB Press (30 second RI's)*
60's x 12, 8, 7, 8, 6

*Incline DB Press (30 second RI's)*
50's x 10, 8, 8, 7, 5

*Incline DB Curl*
25' x 10, 10, 8, 7, 3

Was going for a 30 minute Jog at 6.5mph but the pump in my calves and lower back were just buggin' me too much


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No!  Not making fun of you at all
> 
> I have trouble focusing above your waist in that picture   It's a guy thing.


   you guys!!!    

Do you always do 5 sets?  Just curious... I never do more than 4  sometimes as few as 2.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> you guys!!!
> 
> Do you always do 5 sets?  Just curious... I never do more than 4  sometimes as few as 2.




no, I usually do 3-4.  But I did so few excersizes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Bent Row* 45 second RI's
135 x 12,8,8,7,6

*Rope Press down* 30 second RI's
130 x 10,10,10,10,10

*Cable laterals* 30second RI's after completing both arms
30 x 8,8,8,8,8 (7 on the left arm )

*Wrist curls* olympic bar
65 x 10, 8
85 x 6,6,3

10 minute jog at 6.5mph.

I weigh 176.

Felt good.  Still the pump in my calves and lower back are keeping me from jogging 

The one good thing about being on a cycle is the added motivation to keep you away from alcohol.  I'm not much of a drinker any way (maybe twice a year).  BUt that's because I never go out .  I"m going out to "teekee bob's cantina" tonight with some buddies.  Should be fun.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The one good thing about being on a cycle is the added motivation to keep you away from alcohol.  I'm not much of a drinker any way (maybe twice a year).  BUt that's because I never go out .  I"m going out to "teekee bob's cantina" tonight with some buddies.  Should be fun.



Stay away from alcohol   
teekee bob's cantina?? what kind resturant name is that?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Stay away from alcohol
> teekee bob's cantina?? what kind resturant name is that?




it's a stylish bar/pub club dealio 

i generally don't drink.  I ESPECIALLY don't drink on cycle.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Make sure to buy some drinks for the ladies


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

On a Tuesday night?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

only if they're nice


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> On a Tuesday night?



Why not


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> only if they're nice


Just make sure to be Mike and they will be nice   
J/K


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Just make sure to be Mike and they will be nice
> J/K




You're evil.  I deffinately would NOT buy you a drink.

_but on a side note, I knew you had a sense of humor SOMEWHERE _


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're evil.  I deffinately would NOT buy you a drink.
> 
> _but on a side note, I knew you had a sense of humor SOMEWHERE _


Evil, Liar, and my name is NOT Sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Evil, Liar, and my name is NOT Sara


yeap, I deffinately would not be buying you a drink.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no, I usually do 3-4.  But I did so few excersizes.


What does she got the jack mean?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

She got the jack


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

AC/DC rules.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AC/DC rules.




"I" salute you


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Boys will be boys


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Boys will be boys




O come on.  You know I'm a good guy   You said it earlier


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

How was TK Bobs??


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

Didn't go.   Went to the HS bball game instead.  My little sister sang the national anthem


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't go trolling the HS for chicks now


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't go trolling the HS for chicks now


They never mature anyway


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Didn't go.   Went to the HS bball game instead.  My little sister sang the national anthem




sweet brother


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> They never mature anyway




     They do - "in time". 

Just remember:

16 will get you 20


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 16 will get you 20


Not in michigan  


But seriously.  I have a 16 year old little sister.  16 year olds do nothing for me 



... but seventeen is a different story (jk)


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> They do - "in time".


 
I dont' feel like dating senior citizens


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Not in michigan
> 
> 
> But seriously.  I have a 16 year old little sister.  16 year olds do nothing for me
> ...




   17 is half my age         NOW I'm feeling old !!   haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I dont' feel like dating senior citizens



I've found you'll notice a difference after the age of 27....So - just have a LOT of fun for now     You'll NEVER regret it


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

2.2.2005

Incline DBpress
55's x 10 x 4

Arnold press
30 x 10 x 4

Incline Curl
25 x 10 x 4

Brachio curl
30's x 10 x 4

Weighted crunch
150 x 10 x 3

2 quarter mile sprints (0:52 and 0:57)


m1(5am). 55g of whey, 1.25cup of oats
m2(7:30). 6 egg whites 3 slices of wheat toast 8oz of apple juice
m3(9am). 6 egg whites 3 slices of wheat toast
m4(12). 10oz sirloin, 6 redskins, 2 cups of broccoli
m5(3pm). 8oz of apple juice, 1 cup of oats, 55g of whey
m6(6pm). 6oz of spaghetti (wet) 2 tsp of tomatoe sauce, 4oz of lean turkey
m7(9pm _alias_).6oz of spaghetti (wet) 2 tsp of tomatoe sauce, 4oz of lean turkey

Calories- 4,260  (35/45/20)
Protein-  349g
Carb-     464g
Fat-      102g


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Dang Luke ,

You eat a boat load of food   What are you up to in calories and body weight ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dang Luke ,
> 
> You eat a boat load of food  What are you up to in calories and body weight ?


Body weight is sitting at 177.  I just posted the breakdown


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 2.2.2005
> 
> m1(5am). 55g of whey, 1.25cup of oats
> m2(7:30). 6 egg whites 3 slices of wheat toast 8oz of apple juice
> ...


Nice meals bro ! Seems pretty clena if you asked me. Oh ya , congrats on braking the 177 barrier !


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning Luke, weight's going up


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Luke, weight's going up


Lots've water, but I can see my chest changing shape.  I guess I won't know for another 6 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey, as long as your noticing physical changes!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Lucky Luke, your diet looks awesome....I'll be eating that much soon, I hope, but it is a lot even for a fat guy.....

Workouts not too shabby, keep it up....


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

HEY TONY!  Thanks guy 


(btw, this is my five thousandth post   I'm such a whore.)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HEY TONY! Thanks guy
> 
> 
> (btw, this is my five thousandth post  I'm such a whore.)


Congrats, you freaking Whore....


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Nice meals bro ! Seems pretty clena if you asked me. Oh ya , congrats on braking the 177 barrier !


It's pretty damn clean. . But I have been cheating occassionally during this cycle. 

*Today*

m1. 2.5 cup of oatmeal, 55g of whey 
m2. 7 egg whites 2 whole eggs, 3 slices of wheat toast
m3. 5oz of spaghetti, 2tsp of sauce, 6oz of chicken, *A slice of choc. chip cheese cake *
m4. 5oz of spaghetti, 2tsp of sauce, 6oz of chicken
m5. 55g of whey 
m6. 10oz of chicken, 2 cups of brown rice 
m7. 55g of whey, 1 cup of oats 3g of efa (I eat enough fat, but Want the efa)




			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Congrats, you freaking Whore....


That's what 'she' said


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

*You hit the big 5000!!!*


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> *You hit the big 5000!!!*


I'm gonna catch ya!   We can be post-whore buddy's


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

uhhh no... That's ok


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> uhhh no... That's ok


 
(Luke)----->  <----- (Sara)


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


 
(Sara) --->     ?


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> (Sara) --->     ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>




O!  You're one of THOSE girls.


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O!  You're one of THOSE girls.



?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

I knew it


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2005)

Good Night Luke


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NOW I'm feeling old !!   haha


Me too . Of course... I AM old!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats on breaking 5000 Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks JD 

On a side note, i'm down to 200mg ed of the 1-t.  I think the lethargy is in full swing.  I'm having trouble in the mornings especially


----------



## simbh (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks JD
> 
> On a side note, i'm down to 200mg ed of the 1-t. I think the lethargy is in full swing. I'm having trouble in the mornings especially


Tell me about it ... Man , when I wake up I feel like I havn't slept in a week ... But after an hour or so it goes away to come back around 9-10 pm 

You're not alone luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

12 more days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hang in there buddy, almost there!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

m1. 1.5 cup of oats, 55g of whey
m2. 1.5 cup of oats, 55g of whey
m3. 6oz of spaghetti, 7oz of chicken
m4. 1.5 cup of oats, 55g of whey
m5.
m6.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Squat (warm up)
135 x 10 
nice slow and easy.  Very deep.

Hack Squat
[260 x 6 x 1, 20 second RI 260 x 6] x 3
Trying to work on being more explosive.  There was a 1 minute RI between each group

Leg ext
[4 plates x 10, 30 sec RI 4 plates x 6] x 3
I like doing this 

SLDL
135 x 8
155 x 10
175 x 10
Nice slow and easy   Strict form.  Shoulders as far back as possible; knees bent 5 degrees.  2 minute RI's



Calve raises
135 x 10
175 x 12 x 3
1 minute RI's

Incline Tri ez bar ext
70 x 10 x 3
slow and strict

Cable single arm tri ext
40 x 10 x 1
50 x 10 x 3
1 minute RI's.  

Wrist curls with olympic bar
75 x 10 x 4
20 second RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Great w/o!!! How do the overhead Tri-extensions feel on the incline as opposed to sitting straight? How high of an incline?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> how do the overhead Tri-extensions feel on the incline as opposed to sitting straight? How high of an incline?


60 degrees.  I like them more, on the incline.  It just feels more natural to me 


m1. 2 cups of oatmeal, 60g of whey
m2. 12oz of chicken, 3 slices of wheat, 2 cups of green beans
m3. 3 slices of wheat, 60g of whey
m4. 1 frozen banana, 4 frozen strawberries, 8oz of 2% milk, 1 scoop of vanilla FY, 3 packets of splenda, 23g of whey
m5. 
m6.


----------



## simbh (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey luke , just wondering , your 1-test , would it be 1-tu by any chance ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

no, it's molecular nutrition.


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

Beach Volleyball?


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no, it's molecular nutrition.


its esterd 1-test, right? similar to 1-tu? same shit different name?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, esterfied, but not the same.

The article is down though  

So I can't give you a good answer.  They are bonded differently.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Beach Volleyball?




Sure, what time can I expect you over?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

My buddy Jessica; ain't she a cutie.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

She has this perfect french maid accent thingy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

This is what I would like to be doing


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My buddy Jessica; ain't she a cutie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Forget the volleyball crap, let's go back to your "buddy" Jessica. First off, anymore pics or a phone number  Second off, why only "buddy"? Looks like she's alot of fun too!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Forget the volleyball crap, let's go back to your "buddy" Jessica. First off, anymore pics or a phone number  Second off, why only "buddy"? Looks like she's alot of fun too!


yeah , what Rock said  !   If you need help send Rock her instant message info and he will smooth the way for you


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah , what Rock said  !   If you need help send Rock her instant message info and he will smooth the way for you





			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> blah...blah....blah....



I don't trust you guys


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

... and you shouldn't trust either one of them .


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Did I miss something here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww, you can trust me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah you can trust Rock !!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Did I miss something here?




yea, rock was handing out $100 bills.  Where have you been?  You should visit here more often


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

I trust you guys


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

I've been noticing that my fore arms have grown ALOT this past 3 weeks.  But the veins in my fore arms seem to be growing even fast


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, you can trust me


if you are referring to the johnnny thing.... that was not rock's fault.  honestly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if you are referring to the johnnny thing.... that was not rock's fault.  honestly.


Trust me, that's not what this is about


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe I should..


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Maybe I should..




What's this _MAYBE_ Cr@P!


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

dont make me


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

well, you ARE a bank teller


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Flat BB
155 x 12
175 x 12

Flat DB
60's x 10 x 5
45 second RI's

Icline DB (60 degree)
55's x 8 x 5

Preacher ez bar
70 x 12 x 3

Incline DB curl
25's x 8 x 3
25's x 5 x 1  
30 second RI

Failed on the last set

Hammer Curls
45's x 8 x 3
45's x 7 x 1

Brachio Curl
30's x 8 x 5

Felt good.  Great pump.  My forearms are extrememly vascular lately 

m1. 4 slices of wheat with Nat. PB, 60g of whey
m2. 12oz of chicken, 3 cups of GB, 2 cups of rice, 12 oz of Apple juice
m3. 14oz of lean sirloin, 2 cups of rice, 2 cups of GB
m4.  60g of whey, 3 slices of wheat.
m5.  banana, 32 cashews, 2 tsp of PB
m6. 70g of whey, 4slices of wheat


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

Good w/o Brother, but you kinda forgot your last 2 meals


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good w/o Brother, but you kinda forgot your last 2 meals




I would've just poop'd em out anyway


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Incline DB curl
> 25's x 8 x 3
> 25's x 5 x 1
> 30 second RI


How are you doing this? When I do this I use 20-22.5 lbs DBs


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How are you doing this? When I do this I use 20-22.5 lbs DBs



sitting in a bench at 75 degrees, focusing on the negative and the positive, strict form.  I fail at this weight sara 

I can stand and curl 45-50's cheating all day .  I like the incline more.  Pfunk turned me on to it


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

It's not cheating its called alternating your biceps routine


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> It's not cheating its called alternating your biceps routine



I meant cheating as in involving other muscles into the movement besides the bicep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

That is an awesome exercise Luke! One of my favs for biceps.


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wanna go out sometime?



			
				sara said:
			
		

> Ok





YES!  thanks guys.  The plan worked great 

I'll see you tomorrow at 8 Sara


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Bob* Wanna go out sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good night


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Your Evil!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe, but a deal's a deal Sara


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

This is not a car deal on ebay


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

You're right.  YOu're a bank teller.  This would probably cost me more money


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Sure


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Look at that smile


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Back and Delts today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

I've noticed that my eyes have been dryin' out. I've also been told by co-workers that I look "worn out" 

m1(5am). 1.5 cups of oats, 30g of whey
m2(7am). 5 eggs, 4 slices of wheat.
m3(8:30). 5 eggs, 2 slices of wheat
m4(11:30). 2 cups of rice, 10 oz of chicken
m5(3:30). 2 cups of rice, 10 oz of chicken
m6(6). (PWO) 60g of whey, 3 slices of wheat
m7(9). 60g of whey, 1 cup of oats, 32 cashews


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've noticed that my eyes have been dryin' out. I've also been told by co-workers that I look "worn out"


your body probably shocked by the changes


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> your body probably shocked by the changes


I just need more sleep and more carbs


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

How many hours of sleep you getting? 
Whats you carbs total?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Carbs are at 400-450g ed.

Sleep has sucked lately.  I have trouble falling asleep lately   (5 hr's)


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

Stressing over something?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Stressing over something?


Always 

I could really use somebody around to help me relax


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

your the only person who can teach yourself how to relax


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> your the only person who can teach yourself how to relax


That's depressing


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2005)

It's the truth


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

The truth hurts 




m1. 2 cups of oats, 30g of whey
m2. 6 eggs, 5 slices of wheat, 8oz of apple juice
m3. 2 cups of rice, 10oz of chicken, 4 slices of wheat (as per Pirate and Redspy's request)
m4. 2 cups of rice, 12oz of chicken, an apple.
m5. 60g of whey, 1 cup of oats
m6. 6oz of chicken, 1 cup of rice, 10g of efa


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Total- 3923 cal
Fat  -61g (15%)
Carb -525g (52%)
protein - 304g (33%)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow that is alot of cals! Do you have trouble eating that or is it second nature to you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow that is alot of cals! Do you have trouble eating that or is it second nature to you?


I've been bringing a loaf of wheat bread to me to work lately


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

We do want to see some pics


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> We do want to see some pics




Ok!

I'll attach one


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

HOLY CRAP. Carbs are the secret  

I dropped 50g of fat and added about 150g of carbs today.  I went from 173 in the morning to a whopping 182lbs at post- w/o.  

I feel bloated  

I measured and my arms are up just under 1/2 an inch from 2 months ago.


2.8.2005

T bar
90 x 12 SLOW
135 x 8 x 4
145 x 4

Felt great.  Great stretch.

Bent Row
135 x 12 
115 x 10 x 4

WG Lat pull down
90 x 10 x 5
Slowly.  No Leaning or swaying.  I haven't done these in about a year.

Kneeling rope pull down
150 x 10 x 5

These are great.  I get a awesome 'stretched feeling'; which feels important to me on back days.  I can feel my lower lats get pumped with these.  THis was the whole stack though.  I need to do these somewhere else.

BB shrugs, double overhand
185 x 12 x 2
205 x 10 x 3

Behind the back BB wrist curls
45 x 10
65 x 10 
85 x 10 
105 x 10 x 2

I've never done these before.  I really like them.  They feel completely different than in front.  And if you roll the bb on your glutes, you can keep awesome form laterally 

It felt like a good work out


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice workout.  Personally I dont know how anyone can live on under 4k cals.. Im starving!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Personally I dont know how anyone can live on under 4k cals.. Im starving!



Hey buddy!  You're a sick man...  I occassionally feel like I might ralf on my chicken/rice meals.  The wheat bread I can eat all day though   I could imagine being at church (if I ever went) and eating a couple whole bowls of the communion bread


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> l The wheat bread I can eat all day though  makes me


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

That's ok.  The penalty for editing text is 'one kiss'


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

It's the truth though


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

What did glenn tell you?


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2005)

glenn didn't say anything.. it was your other friend sarah


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

O yea?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Personally I dont know how anyone can live on under 4k cals.. Im starving!



Haha, amen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice w/o Luke, and yes- carbs are the secret


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

m1. 4 slices of wheat, 4tsp of PB, 30g of whey
m2. 5 eggs, 5 slices of wheat
m3. 4 slices of wheat, 14oz of sliced lean turkey *2/3 of a slice of CC cheese cake* 
m4. 60g of whey, 1.5 cups of oats.
m5. 5 slices of wheat, 5 tsp of nat PB (PWO)
m6.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

I got 7hours of sleep, but i'm just completely exhausted.  I wish I could sleep right now.  Actually kind've feel alittle ill


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2005)

Ill?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

ironically, I had a kick ass work out 

Deads (fuckin' LONG RI's)
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10 x 4
Nice and slow.  Just trying to get perfect form 

Arnie Press (2 minute RI)
40's x 10 x 5

MP (1 minute RI)
95 x 12 
125 x 10 x 2
145 x 6 x 2
Nice slow and smooth.  

Cable laterals (30 second RI)
40 x 5 
30 x 8 x 3

Incline curls (2 minute RI)
25 x 8 x 3
30 x 8 x 1
No swinging. Heavy focus on the negative.

Con. Curl
35 x 4 x 2

BB Behind wrist curls
95 x 10 x 2
125 x 5 x 2

BB wrist curl
95 x 10 x 3
(AMAZING PUMP HERE)

Static hold Double overhand
225 x 8 sec x 3



5minute 30 second jog at 8mph.  I had to get off.  The pump in my shins was unbearable.  I was seriously unable to walk right for about 30 seconds.  

Weight @ 5am- 174 !  (wooohooo!)
Weight @ 7pm- 183


----------



## simbh (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I got 7hours of sleep, but i'm just completely exhausted. I wish I could sleep right now. Actually kind've feel alittle ill


Maybe you are ill , but I would bet that its the 1-test bro ... I too feel exhausted even after 7-8 hours of sleep and well , exhaustion can sometimes lead to a ill feeling without being an real illness .

Anyways , hope you get better luke .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Maybe you are ill , but I would bet that its the 1-test bro ... I too feel exhausted even after 7-8 hours of sleep and well , exhaustion can sometimes lead to a ill feeling without being an real illness .
> 
> Anyways , hope you get better luke .




Thanks my broth'a from a different mother 

I'm + that it's the 1-t.  My day is like a roller coaster ride 

up to 183!

I look farkin HUGE today in the gym (comparatively speaking)


----------



## simbh (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks my broth'a from a different mother
> 
> I'm + that it's the 1-t. My day is like a roller coaster ride
> 
> ...


 Good job luke , damn 183 ... And you're one lean broth'a  So that 183 must look pretty big on you !

Glad to see you're finally making the gains you want ... Oh ya , you gotta stop doing ph/ps cuz I wont be able to catch you up


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're finally making the gains you want ... Oh ya , you gotta stop doing ph/ps cuz I wont be able to catch you up




THis is my last cycle ever


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> THis is my last cycle ever


That's waht you say right now...


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> That's waht you say right now...




No, seriously... last cycle.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice wo Luke, 

When does your last cycle end ?  What ya gonna do after that ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

7 days?   I think.

5 weeks of PCT.  80/80/60/60/40mg of nolva.
2 weeks of clen at ~50mcg/ed 
and eat lot've food.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've got a liftin' buddy today.  Doing arms


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

m1. 4 slices of wheat, 5tsp of PB
m2. 4 slices of wheat, 7 eggs
m3. 4 slices of wheat, 14oz of lean turkey
m4.
m5.
m6.



Wow, I get SERIOUSLY exhuasted at around 9am up until 4ish.  I am completely wiped out.  I can barely function


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> m1. 4 slices of wheat, 5tsp of PB
> m2. 4 slices of wheat, 7 eggs
> m3. 4 slices of wheat, 14oz of lean turkey
> m4.
> ...


That sux dude ... Even though I am exhausted , I can still function ... Have you tried a good old coffee ? That might help .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have about 24oz of black coffee a day.


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I have about 24oz of black coffee a day.


Woah ... Hmm , then I'm out of tricks for you ... Maybe try some caffeine pills ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe not use 1-t 


Glad this is my last cycle   This stuff really starts to break me down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey there Luke, have fun training with a partner


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Rock ! 

He's a big guy. He'll put me to shame.

He's probably 5'7"  185, leaner than me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just unleash the beast on him


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I thought I would say hello  How are you ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Wonderful! :!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> THis is my last cycle ever


Oh yeah I'm done too. I started CEX yesterday and I should no fairly soon if it's going to do anything for me. I responded to CM so I have positive hopes. I have a few cycles left at home but I am not going to chance them with the law enforcement underway right now. I have few people to pawn them off on.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I'm done too. I started CEX yesterday and I should no fairly soon if it's going to do anything for me. I responded to CM so I have positive hopes. I have a few cycles left at home but I am not going to chance them with the law enforcement underway right now. I have few people to pawn them off on.


I'm going to play in the amino acid/ herbal sandbox for a while.


I'm going to cap up a cocktail of HMB, tribulus, and gingko biloba I think


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm going to play in the amino acid/ herbal sandbox for a while.
> 
> 
> I'm going to cap up a cocktail of HMB, tribulus, and gingko biloba I think


Well in lighter news, off the books and facts, just from what I'm seeing, long time ph/ps users seem to hit some funky plateaus after a while. I think they are absolutely wonderful for initial gains but they are just not something I would take for more than a year or two in moderation. You are still so young with great advances already.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well in lighter news, off the books and facts, just from what I'm seeing, long time ph/ps users seem to hit some funky plateaus after a while.


I bet that's because they don't take their diet as seriously as they should, and rely on their cycles for gains 


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Decent arm day.  Nothing worth mentioning.  I'm getting sick.  Going to bed.  G'nite.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm out.

Everybody take care of yourselves


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm out.
> 
> Everybody take care of yourselves


   
WHAT???  Where ya going??


----------



## Du (Feb 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm out.
> 
> Everybody take care of yourselves


I call your bluff.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I call your bluff.



Sorry man.  You're one of the guys that gave me the tools to do what I need to do.  Thanks for being here.  

It's time to get serious for me.  I'll see you guys in 20lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Laters..


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

what ?  you can't get seriuos here ?  Later gator


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sorry man. You're one of the guys that gave me the tools to do what I need to do. Thanks for being here.
> 
> It's time to get serious for me. I'll see you guys in 20lbs.


Tell you what, I'll beat you there!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Why do you have to leave to gain 20 pounds?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why do you have to leave to gain 20 pounds?


Cos there's not enough calories here ? LOL 

It won't take him long to do 20 lbs !  I did it in 12 weeks .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cos there's not enough calories here ? LOL
> 
> It won't take him long to do 20 lbs !  I did it in 12 weeks .


The way luke eats it wont take him long at all!  Your an animal bro.

Haha 12 weeks...took me 2    now a lifetime to lose it!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Cool avi Gary!!  I will have to try that....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Cool avi Gary!! I will have to try that....


Thanks Cyndi , but we need to see you as real as possible


----------

